# Playstation 4 [2013] [$399/?399/?349]



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2013)

You know the drill. Did Sony just win E3 or what?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony won.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

**400 euros**

And the Euro buttfucking continues.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Velocity said:


> You know the drill. Did Sony just win E3 or what?



No DRM
No Online Connection Required
$399 price tag

I like their odds


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Legend of Dragoon 2 when?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 10, 2013)

So fucking happy.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Legend of Dragoon2 when?



Probably never.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Absolutely no contest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Day one buy


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 10, 2013)

Based Sony.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Probably never.



Poop                        .


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

They won me over from the other side.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2013)

They made the PS4 shaped like a razor to give Microsoft something to use to kill themselves. Good guy Sony.


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2013)

Holding onto PC until price drops another $100.

I don't need gaming THAT badly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

still no release date?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jun 10, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2013)

On amazon it says release date December 31 and is allowing preorder just per ordered mine


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 and no game


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I almost shed a tear.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Might as well give Sony the crown for the next gen. They have no competition.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)

I loved sony back in the day but am not a ps3 fan so this was basically sony winning me back finally. That conference was just brutal then the game sharing video hit. STAHP SONY HE'S ALREADY DEAD!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting a PS4.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel terrible for asking this, but where is this from?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I feel terrible for asking this, but where is this from?



The manliest show ever concieved. Fist of the North Star/Hokuto no Ken


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 10, 2013)

My friend:



> Switched my pre-order from the XBOX One to the PS4... and I work for Microsoft.



Even the MS fanbys are falling like dominos.


----------



## sugamama (Jun 10, 2013)

dayone


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2013)

Man PS4 already...

Waiting for the release date...but I know my brother will get it first as always.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2013)

It's now available for Pre-Order on Amazon, let's get on this shit. 

PS+ doesn't bother me, I already have it and it's cheaper than X-Box live. Besides, you get many more features with it and it isn't 100% needed to make your gaming console run like a gaming console.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 10, 2013)

Reporting for duty.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 10, 2013)

Meanwhile at Microsoft Headquarters... 



hahahahha


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

preordering tommorow.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 10, 2013)

Can someone explained the used games thing for me? I wasn't there when it was being talked about.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Can someone explained the used games thing for me? I wasn't there when it was being talked about.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



God tier instructional video.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 10, 2013)

*Good to see Sony learn from it's mistakes and reward my loyalty *


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep twisting that knife Sony


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Most games shown that would sell a lot are multiplatform..

Only Killzone and Kingdom hearts are the top exlusives...And I'll only play kill zone.


But Fu*k me, the price is awesom...Gonna get it first then switch.

Twitch + Killer Instict +Halo + MSG6 + Titanfall got me. AC BF, Destiny and watch dogs are also me and multiplatform.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I'm sold to buy it at launch.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Shit, brilliant burn on Sony's part


----------



## ironherc (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 owns the console wars of this generation before they even start


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone know the hard drive size on the ps4?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

>KH3
>FFXV

I'M FUCKING BUYING THIS CONSOLE DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!! KYAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! pekpekpek

LOL @ MS.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 11, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Good video and very understandable.

This is just fucking mocking the Xbox.


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2013)

Will start saving up money so I can get, I can get some summer jobs around just to pay for this and pre order a couple of games.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone know the hard drive size on the ps4?



500 GB


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony was fucking confident in making the PS4 400.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2013)

>PS2 and PS3 had free online
>PS+ is optional on PS3
>It's forced on PS4

Nope fuck you Sony


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2013)

lol gilgamesh patpat





axellover2 said:


> 500 GB



Thanks.  Now I wanna last long enough for the ps9


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Sony were in serious debt and still are, they need to lose some 'potential' profit to get the more sales and market.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 11, 2013)

So is Sony going to be selling these things at a loss?


----------



## Sotei (Jun 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >PS2 and PS3 had free online
> >PS+ is optional on PS3
> >It's forced on PS4
> 
> Nope fuck you Sony






Really? PS+ is the shit, free fucking games, I pay the $50 gladly, all the free games I get have saved me a bunch of money I've spent on other games and DLC.

If you own any SONY gaming system and you don't pay for PS+, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >PS2 and PS3 had free online
> >PS+ is optional on PS3
> >It's forced on PS4
> 
> Nope fuck you Sony



It's not forced on PS4. Online features are still available,just not multiplayer features. 

Meanwhile on the X-Box One, it is quite literally forced, as you need to do a console check in for every twenty four hours of play. Guess what, you need X-Box Live to do that. 

PS4 is king of next-generation, as WiiU is technically current generation.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Nicely done Sony. I commend you.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

PSN+ isn't forced on you at all and you get free games from it as well. Just imagine how much that will save you a year with these 60 dollar games coming out. I mean it's a win/win situation here.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't have PS plus, but i'll sign up for it anyways since it's way more rewarding.

And 500GB for a 400 dollar price tag is kinda awesome.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

They're giving you Drive Club at launch for free if you get PS+, least based on how I heard it.  That alone is huge.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Pre-ordered on Amazon. Used a gift card I got for my brithday.

Less than $200


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to pre-order this sexy piece of divinity once I have enough money. Up your goddamn ass, Microsoft!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> They're giving you Drive Club at launch for free if you get PS+, least based on how I heard it.  That alone is huge.



You serious? Wow. 

Insane man.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You serious? Wow.
> 
> Insane man.



Not sure if it's the full game though.  They said I think "Drive Club PS+ Edition"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

all ball.

/10char


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2013)

More gifs.  MORE.

I need to feed on more delicious tears.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

How much does PS+ currently cost?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> How much does PS+ currently cost?



Currently $60 for a full year.  There may be other price points implemented for a month or three when PS4 comes out.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 11, 2013)

Final Score

Playstation  - 4   Xbox - 1

GG


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> Currently $60 for a full year.  There may be other price points implemented for a month or three when PS4 comes out.



My problem with this is that the PS Store doesn't accept credit cards from my country...but then again, maybe I can pull this off with pre-paid cards.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted it in the other thread, might as well put it here too


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> PSN+ isn't forced on you at all and you get free games from it as well. Just imagine how much that will save you a year with these 60 dollar games coming out. I mean it's a win/win situation here.



yea i have 21 ps3 games 7 vita games and 2 psp games and i have only had ps+ for like 8 months


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Might as well.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

OH GOD! I JUST WATCHED THAT USED GAMES INSTRUCTIONS VIDEO! 

Now, I'm mad that I had to sleep through all of this!


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

dat used game instruction video was the best


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's a list of PS+ games for PS3 given out from June 2012 to May 2013


*Spoiler*: __ 




Platform 	Type 	Rating 	Game
PS3 	Retail 	92     Super Street Fighter IV (Arcade Edition)
PS3 	Retail 	91 	Little Big Planet 2
PS3 	Retail 	89 	Demon’s Souls
PS3 	Retail 	88 	BioShock 2
PS3 	Retail 	84 	Vanquish
PS3 	Retail 	84 	Resident Evil 5: Gold Edition
PS3 	Retail 	83 	Sleeping Dogs
PS3 	Retail 	83 	Borderlands
PS3 	Retail 	83 	inFAMOUS 2
PS3 	Retail 	83 	Just Cause 2
PS3 	Retail 	82 	Darksiders
PS3 	Retail 	82 	Saints Row 2
PS3 	Retail 	77 	Spec Ops: The Line
PS3 	Retail 	77 	King of Fighters XIII
PS3 	Retail 	70 	Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One
PS3 	Retail 	70 	Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine
PS3 & Vita 	PSN (new) 	- 	Zombie Tycoon 2: Brainhov's Revenge
PS3 & Vita 	PSN 	79 	Knytt Undergroud
PS3 & Vita 	PSN 	78 	Retro City Rampage
PS3 & Vita 	PSN 	- 	Foosball 2012
PS3 	PSN (new) 	73 	Double Dragon Neon
PS3 	PSN 	91 	Pac-Man Championship Edition DX
PS3 	PSN 	84 	Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
PS3 	PSN 	84 	The Walking Dead (Ep. 1 & 2)
PS3 	PSN 	82 	Virtua Fighter 5 Final Showdown
PS3 	PSN 	81 	Closure
PS3 	PSN 	80 	Renegade Ops
PS3 	PSN 	80 	Dungeon Defenders
PS3 	PSN 	80 	NFL Blitz
PS3 	PSN 	79 	Quantum Conundrum
PS3 	PSN 	79 	Rochard
PS3 	PSN 	78 	Anomaly: Warzone Earth
PS3 	PSN 	78 	Joe Danger 2: The Movie
PS3 	PSN 	78 	Mega Man 10
PS3 	PSN 	77 	Mega Man 9
PS3 	PSN 	77 	Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
PS3 	PSN 	77 	Starhawk (single-player ONLY)
PS3 	PSN 	76 	Hard Corps: Uprising
PS3 	PSN 	76 	Guardians of Middle Earth
PS3 	PSN 	73 	Sideway: New York
PS3 	PSN 	73 	The Cave
PS3 	PSN 	72 	Gotham City Imposters
PS3 	PSN 	71 	Choplifter HD
PS3 	PSN 	70 	PAYDAY: The Heist
PS3 	PSN 	69 	Bloodrayne Betrayal
PS3 	PSN 	68 	Labyrinth Legends
PS3 	PSN 	67 	Zombie Apocalypse: Never Die Alone
PS3 	PSN 	67 	Malicious


As you can see it's worth it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Spec Ops is free on plus?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

Mider T said:


> More gifs.  MORE.
> 
> I need to feed on more delicious tears.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Didn't want to get a next-gen console right away... but $399!


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

now i wish i actually have a tv, so i can own and play ps4 xD


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2013)

Look at all dem quality free games! All Nintendo ever gives you is the most lowest of the low of very old SNES era games when they were giving out free games on the 3DS.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

Hhaha, man, the crowd cheering when support for sued games , no online drm check was announced was amazing. I guess M$ will  cry for ages.
Well played Sony, well played


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Jun 11, 2013)

So when is everyone actually planning on getting the PS4 assuming it comes out around late november/early december?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

So essentially Nintendo threw away a ps4 for a tablet controller? Or does Sony plan to bleed out money for the next few years?

If not then Sony has won this generation. 

Most powerful console , easiest to developer for, great exclusives, crazy third party support.

It's over before it even begun....they won.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

day one baby, day one


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

ReverseZero12 said:


> So when is everyone actually planning on getting the PS4 assuming it comes out around late november/early december?



I probably won't get it right away since there's a good chance that there will be kinks at launch.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So essentially Nintendo threw away a ps4 for a tablet controller? Or does Sony plan to bleed out money for the next few years?
> 
> If not then Sony has won this generation.
> 
> ...


I think we gonna see a PS1, PS2 era all over again


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony keeps winning


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **400 euros**
> 
> And the Euro buttfucking continues.



The good thing here being, you can buy a NA PS4 and play it in Europe, due to there not being a region lock.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> Sony keeps winning



Yesssssss, I love you Sony. Upgradable do it yourself hard drive is great


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I think that the only mis step they took was putting online multiplayer behind the plus paywall, it won't affect me as i'm a plus subscriber and i think the service is totally worth it but:

free multiplayer was a selling point they had to sway more xbox users into making the jump

sure, i understand that you gotta compromise at some point, and the money will likely improve the services and psn offerings but still, i can understand how some people would be disappointed at having to pay for something that was previously free

plus was something that you were made to want to buy, now you're being forced to buy in order to get the full experience, shitty move


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think that the only mis step they took was putting online multiplayer behind the plus paywall, it won't affect me as i'm a plus subscriber and i think the service is totally worth it but:
> 
> free multiplayer was a selling point they had to sway more xbox users into making the jump
> 
> ...



*this is a total assumption*
from what it looks like at least you wont have to have ps+ in order to use other features like web browser, netflix, youtube, etc. Unlike xbox where a silver account means you have a box that tells you what you would be able to do.

EDITt assumption, confirmed


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 11, 2013)

Feels good to be a Playstation fanboy now.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Yosp already said netflix and youtube and etc won't be behind the plus paywall


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 11, 2013)

THE HITS KEEP COMING


----------



## Roman (Jun 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> THE HITS KEEP COMING



Unfortunately, someone already edited it out. Dammit, what conspiracy theorists said is true. The govt is censoring facts


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> THE HITS KEEP COMING



Yeah, unfortunately those editors are relentless,the shit is already taken down. 

Edit: Damn, ninjad


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

you got a screenshot, so its all good xD


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad to be a Sony fanboy from the start

I never even had an XBOX 360

I kept believing from the start

It paid off, man. It paid off.....


I'll probably buy PS4 day one just to secure the console

but truth be told man i'd still PS3 more until early next year

The Last of Us, GTA 5, New AC, Watch Dogs, Diablo 3, Arkahm Origins

It doesn't get any better than that. Knack may be brilliant, but you know it's not designed to compete with those A-listers.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 is a first day. This shit will sell out fast. That price man


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> PS4 is a first day. This shit will sell out fast. That price man






there ya go  a great deal


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 11, 2013)

i was kinda expecting Atlus or Sony to make an announcement on Persona 5 actually

oh well...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Just enjoy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9bC4iBMz-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

now combine that press conference 2 min video with the official how to share video for the full experience

actually, they should have 'demoed' the how to share live in the press conference. it would have totally killed the conference


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> now combine that press conference 2 min video with the official how to share video for the full experience
> 
> actually, they should have 'demoed' the how to share live in the press conference. it would have totally killed the conference


The worse thing for m$ is that they do not have a comback for it, and it hurts.


----------



## eluna (Jun 11, 2013)

I will buy it,good bye economies but is really gonna worth


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> i was kinda expecting Atlus or Sony to make an announcement on Persona 5 actually
> 
> oh well...



I think TGS is better suited for that. They could still announce it for PS3 to be honest.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

So, did they mention anything else about Gaikai other than that it'll be available in 2014?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Instant buy. Both my sister and I already pre-ordered through Amazon.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 11, 2013)

the consoles war are won before they even start.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Where was Kaz in the middle of this? I wanted to see his freakishly huge smile while people were cheering for the nonDRM shit.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never seen one console have such an advantage over the other. This is unprecedented. What the heck was Microsoft thinking?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

I still can't wrap my head around how great this turned out.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

new set


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know what I've missed so far but...

*SONY SYIIIIIIEEDE!*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2013)

The prices aren't that great for the overseas customer.  350 pounds is a decent chunk of change.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where was Kaz in the middle of this? I wanted to see his freakishly huge smile while people were cheering for the nonDRM shit.



He was probably in the very back on a balcony high above the audience, sitting in a throne fashioned after Noctis' throne from the original Versus XIII reveal. Waving his fingers like how a conductor would direct an orchestra, as everything went according to plan. 



Velocity said:


> I've never seen one console have such an advantage over the other. This is unprecedented. What the heck was Microsoft thinking?



They weren't thinking.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2013)

Microsoft wants history to repeat itself.  Microsoft is once again targeting the casual fan.  Sony decided to cater to gamers.  Sony continues to put more emphasis on the indie developers.  A strategy that dates back to the Playstation.  The strategies here are totally different.  I'm a gamer; so of course I prefer Sony's method.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony winning so badly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol Rukia youre an xbox fanboy what are you doing here


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The prices aren't that great for the overseas customer.  350 pounds is a decent chunk of change.



?350 is a great deal, hell even ?399 would've been understandable, half the price of some mobile phones at launch, and have you looked at the price of current gen consoles right now?

obviously $399 is cheaper but UK citizens know they pay more for everything due to taxation


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Europe getting fucked in console pricing as usual, nothing new here.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

Someone should make a gif featuring Sony's Death Star destroying the Xbox logo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Why are people surprised that they didn't change the number, just the monetary symbol? This happens to almost all tech. They never adjust the price accordingly between dollars, euros, pounds, yen, etc.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The prices aren't that great for the overseas customer.  350 pounds is a decent chunk of change.



?350 is good. I mean, that's already ?80 less than an Xbox One and that will likely be enough to get Playstation Plus for a year _and_ a launch game.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 11, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> i was kinda expecting Atlus or Sony to make an announcement on Persona 5 actually
> 
> oh well...



Inb4 xbone exclusive.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a bit annoyed that Australian prices are a pain. $550 for PS4 and $600 for XboxOne. Not a big difference there, I hope Sony changes the price.


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2013)

Saw the price and used game instructional video and preordered off instinct...

like seriously 

can anyone give me a rundown on how their conference went? internet connection has been getting butt fucked by the weather lately


----------



## Roman (Jun 11, 2013)

?350 is actually pretty fucking cheap, especially when it's cheaper than its predecessor. I can actually see myself getting this pretty early in its lifecycle as opposed to my getting the PS3 two years after release (never had a PS2 and was too young to buy my own PS).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

? said:


> Saw the price and used game instructional video and preordered off instinct...
> 
> like seriously
> 
> can anyone give me a rundown on how their conference went? internet connection has been getting butt fucked by the weather lately



Sony Conference was pretty good, but what won it was the mention of no DRM and a competitive price.

Destiny looked amazing.

The Order Looked amazing.

Xbone had some pretty sick looking games too.

Titan Fall and Forza both looked gorgeous.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually 100% behind Rukia and Corran on this one. It's dumb. Plain and simple. And just because it always has been doesn't mean it suddenly isn't just because it always has been.

*Hooowever*... and someone correct me if I'm wrong, because I'm not an expert on how this aspect of console manufacturing works... since the thing isn't region-blocked, can't you just import a US one and you'd be set? Y'know, as long as you're willing to pay the shipping prices?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> *Hooowever*... and someone correct me if I'm wrong, because I'm not an expert on how this aspect of console manufacturing works... since the thing isn't region-blocked, can't you just import a US one and you'd be set? Y'know, as long as you're willing to pay the shipping prices?



Well, as long as you get the right power cord you're indeed set. The only downside is finding somewhere that'll ship a PS4 to you and a power cord for substantially less than ?94. It ain't worth it if you're only going to save ?40 or something.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

@Shirker, that has been mentioned before, since it's not region locked people can buy an american one as long as they're willing to pay for P&P and potential border fees, and adapters

also, it's not done because "it's always been done". Different regions have different taxation rules, currencies and even wage structures, all of that goes into account when adjusting product's pricing, legislation and currency exchange are the biggest obstacles and the price is adjusted in a manner that whatever difference in profit between the regions is recouped by the corps


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 11, 2013)

More awesome gifs 




Game of Thrones spoilers in this one. View at your own risk.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 11, 2013)

M$ got owned and lol at gifs!


----------



## 115 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pre-ordered my Playstation 4. E3 was a complete curbstomp.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm fucking amazed. It's this cheap? IT IS?

I may end up getting this one waaaaaay earlier than I had initially anticipated


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


>



To me it looks more like a Prothean artifact, but yeah...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> @Shirker, that has been mentioned before, since it's not region locked people can buy an american one as long as they're willing to pay for P&P and potential border fees, and adapters
> 
> also, it's not done because "it's always been done". Different regions have different taxation rules, currencies and even wage structures, all of that goes into account when adjusting product's pricing, legislation and currency exchange are the biggest obstacles and the price is adjusted in a manner that whatever difference in profit between the regions is recouped by the corps



PB how surprised were you when Sony took the anti DRM route.  I remember for a while you said sony is so quiet cuz they are doing it too.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

The design is ok,honestly I thought sony was going to do something completely over the top.

Also this just in:

PS4 took over #1 seller on video games overnight on Amazon



They're killing it everywhere man


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Am I the only one that is happy for mandatory ps+ subscription for online play? Psn will flourish and become better with income and it will become big enough to the point where we will get tons of free games every month. Ps+ is a better deal than Xbox live and I think it deserves it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony won. 2nd place goes to Nintendo.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Am I the only one that is happy for mandatory ps+ subscription for online play? Psn will flourish and become better with income and it will become big enough to the point where we will get tons of free games every month. Ps+ is a better deal than Xbox live and I think it deserves it.


I figured that it was inevitable to happen somehow,the company needs to make a profit with all those things they are offering. PS network was already alright,but now that we are paying for it I think it will be fantastic.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm gonna pre-order at Gamestop as soon as I'm back in the states.


----------



## Silo (Jun 11, 2013)

Only have $300 saved, but pre-ordering as soon as I get enough money


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

You guys should make sure to get that Warranty, I am sure alot of us are going to Marathon game and 61C is not looking to good for the jaguar chips(Which could lead to Ylod and etc,more likely to happen on X8--8 though)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> The design is ok,honestly I thought sony was going to do something completely over the top.
> 
> Also this just in:
> 
> ...



Sony never announced the official release date, have they? I'm assuming that December 31 is a place holder date.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine as well. All my money Sony,all my money.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Yagura said:


> So is Sony going to be selling these things at a loss?



Seems their plan to build good will.  Unless I am missing some crazy swerve, I am ok with this and will actually support it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 11, 2013)

how much does it cost to manufacture a PS4?

obviously, advertising etc. also comes into it, yes, but i'm confused by the assumption that they'll be selling it at a loss

it's ?349 over here, which is, frankly, quite a lot of money


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

more than 349 with the specs they are giving out. 

an 8 core processor and motherboard alone will jump you up to 500 euro so the console which was solely developed by sony is probably even more expensive

they are subsidizing their sale


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, as long as you get the right power cord you're indeed set. The only downside is finding somewhere that'll ship a PS4 to you and a power cord for substantially less than ?94. It ain't worth it if you're only going to save ?40 or something.



My PS3 comes from the US. I bought it for 250 bucks on eBay back in 2011. All I needed was a AC adapter and I was set.


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwYUGtI6guY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

*Needs more info on launch titles*


----------



## Daxter (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think that the only mis step they took was putting online multiplayer behind the plus paywall, it won't affect me as i'm a plus subscriber and i think the service is totally worth it but:
> 
> free multiplayer was a selling point they had to sway more xbox users into making the jump
> 
> ...



My feelings exactly. I was so hyped and in good spirit until the end there when they showed that slide at the conference. 

I wanted to get PS plus for a long time, and still plan to soon, but I like it because it was extra. It was something to enhance the experience. Now if I wanna play my online mp games, I have to make sure I've paid, and that's just... balls.

Not to say PS Plus isn't already great, I mean it's a fabulous deal and all, always has been... but it's the principle of the matter. I don't ever wanna feel like a m$ customer.

Otherwise, Sony slayed this year. Microsoft can kiss their chances goodbye. Sony focused on the gamer first and foremost, brought amazing titles to the table, great footage, and a decent price - and no DRM is the final nail. The King is clear for crowning.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 11, 2013)

Ecksbawks Fanboys are funny, they are even trying to defend Killing faillure instinct


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

That console's gonna get redesigned.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Needs more info on launch titles*



Yeah, with no real backwards compatibility 'til next year we're really going to need some info on what will be available at launch. All we know for sure is that Killzone and DriveClub are coming out and the latter is free for Playstation Plus members anyway (which you'll need to be if you want to play online).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, with no real backwards compatibility 'til next year we're really going to need some info on what will be available at launch. All we know for sure is that Killzone and DriveClub are coming out and the latter is free for Playstation Plus members anyway (which you'll need to be if you want to play online).



I had PS+ in the past but didn't get much out of it. I'll probably sign back up a month before the PS4's release. I plan on keeping my PS3 regardless since it's of the original batch that plays both PS2 and PS3 games perfectly fine. Granted it's going to be a bit cluttered with the WiiU, PS4, PS3 and Gamecube all hooked up to my TV. I'll have to disconnect my N64 and move it to another television


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> I'm a bit annoyed that Australian prices are a pain. $550 for PS4 and $600 for XboxOne. Not a big difference there, I hope Sony changes the price.



Can't you just order a console from Canada or the States?  The system is using the same region control rules as the PS3 which is to say it's up to the publisher.



Muk said:


> more than 349 with the specs they are giving out.
> 
> an 8 core processor and motherboard alone will jump you up to 500 euro so the console which was solely developed by sony is probably even more expensive
> 
> they are subsidizing their sale



Not necessarily, Sony doesn't pay consumer prices for hardware, they in fact pay SIGNIFICANTLY less.  I've seen some analysts peg the PS4s cost to built at just under $300.  Now, they are probably being very conservative but it's still not too hard to believe that even selling at $400 that they're still pulling a profit on the components.  Not to mention that R&D for the PS4 is significantly lower than it's been for their previous consoles and the fact that these are pretty tried and true parts so failure rates should be low?

All in all?  I think Sony did the right thing and isn't losing much if any money on system sales.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2013)

So.... PS4 will probably end up the same as Xbone. Wonderful.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> So.... PS4 will probably end up the same as Xbone. Wonderful.



You mean like the PS3 was this time around? Nothing has changed. Publishers can do that now. Capcom did and got plenty of shit for it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> So.... PS4 will probably end up the same as Xbone. Wonderful.



That's the exact same DRM policy we had on the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

EA said they stopped doing it so I wonder what shit they're going to bring on.

I hope the community stays away from any game where they want to add something stupid. Unfortunately we as a community fail at any sort of action.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Also seems like they are getting rid of online passes for first party titles. Of course since you need PS+ to play multiplayer it might have been redundant.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

UI "leaked"


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Kishido said:


> UI "leaked"



That was the corniest gaming video I've ever seen.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone else notice the headset is earbuds.

Pretty innovative


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 11, 2013)

This is some corny shit yo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OegYm1dM9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Phew.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Phew.



Basically what they're saying is that its going to be the exact same as it is right now.

If it ain't broke don't fix it, looking at you microsoft :rofl


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting the PS4. Can't wait.

Destiny, Indie games, FF, KH3, screw Microsoft, PS4 is the way to go


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

This is why I never really got down with Xbox. As an American, I know the crap Americans try to pull.  I bet they expected the PS line to end with PS3 back in 2002 and planned to introduce this console as the sole console in this generation. When they saw that it wasn't happening, they made the design anyway and crossed their fingers. I bet Xbone's name was originally Xbox On and they added the e later because of the negative response to always on. I bet They continued on with the restrictive console banking that we wouldn't notice and that Sony wouldn't be bold enough to do what it did last night. 

It failed too hard for this route not to have been planned long ago by MS. And it just backfired like heck.  They had absolutely no regard for the climate and was so out of touch, I can imagine this was some heavily invested plan by some nerf herder in the mid 2000s.

I must say, my faith in people has just increased a bit.

I'm wary--pandora's box has been opened--but I'm happy to put PS4 on my list.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Can't you just order a console from Canada or the States?  The system is using the same region control rules as the PS3 which is to say it's up to the publisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just for the sake of doing some math:




those are upgrade kits for the pc with amd 8core cpus 
all prices include the 20% tax

and neither include a 500gb hdd (about 50 euro)
-330 for amd 8120 after tax; 264 before tax
-500 for amd 8350 after tax; 400 before tax
-1000 nvidia gtx titan ddr 5 after tax; 800 before tax

even if you give them another 20% profit margin you are not getting it down to 399 euro just on the specs they've given.

for the specs that ps4 has, it's a damn cheap console and sony is heavily subsidizing it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

Hearing xbone stans say the Xbox exclusive game lineup is killing Sony is so naive. 

Sony didn't even announce ANY of their heavy hitter AAA titles.

Jak, UNcharted, GOW, Grand T, Little Big plannet plus any new IP's in dev.

THe war has just begun


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

They can have all the exclusives they want. It's still not going to be enough.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

Just pre-ordered my PS4 at my local gamestop

>I ask how many pre-ordered the Xbox One
>Only 5 have been so far
>HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

From Facebook said:
			
		

> $60 bucks a year for online? Yur done Sony. Xbox for me.



60 bucks per year for online multiplayer is nothing unless you're unemployed and live in your parents' basement.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Just pre-ordered my PS4 at my local gamestop
> 
> >I ask how many pre-ordered the Xbox One
> >Only 5 have been so far
> >HAHAHAHAHAHA



Ok,but did you ask how many ps4s where pre-ordered?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

I sure hope we get a jak and daxter game this generation. I don't like how naughty dog ditched the series.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Hearing xbone stans say the Xbox exclusive game lineup is killing Sony is so naive.



Hearing that Sony is killing Microsoft from a pure games standpoint is also naive. Both of them showed exclusives that I'm interested in.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Honestly,it doesn't look like a gaming console at all 

Where is the disc tray anyway?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony squared Microsoft's nuts, reared their foot back, and launched said foot forward. Sony bent them over, kicked them in nuts, cut the jugular--use any of these three metaphors and it would be accurate. Sony absolutely didn't have to go the route they did yesterday, but they did anyway, and I respect them for it. Demonstrated their respect for consumers and freedom to do what we please with games we purchased. The reaction Sony got after basically emphatically declaring "we won't do all the stupid shit our competitor's doing" was as loud as one as you'll ever hear. I cannot fucking fathom why Microsoft thought these egregious ideas would fly. It was so arrogant and, of course, greedy. It's too late for Microsoft to pull back now, too. That's what sucks for them. They committed to their current course of action 100%. To pull back now would be to admit failure and to put themselves at the mercy of the internet for a long time.

For $399 and not having to check in every 24 hours, being able to trade/lend/sell/use used games, and being able to play offline (LOL), I'm going with the PS4, easily. Yeah, they sneaked in that PS Plus fee for online multiplayer, setting themselves up for direct competition against XBL, but I'm gainfully employed (at the moment), and I'll pay that small price to retain my other freedoms.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

My Game stop said they only have 3 more slots out of 20 left.

noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

The more I see it the more it's growing on me.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ok,but did you ask how many ps4s where per-ordered?



It was at Gamestop, I don't know off the top of my head I think it was 20+.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The more I see it the more it's growing on me.



I don't like that they removed the colored Playstation logo. I loved that shit on the ps2 and fat ps3.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> It was at Gamestop, I don't know off the top of my head I think it was 20+.



Cool,I hope Sony's bet on the gamer pays off. The industries future depends on it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> just for the sake of doing some math:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, Sony doesn't pay consumer prices for hardware, they pay SIGNIFICANTLY less than we do.


----------



## ZE (Jun 11, 2013)

Still needs more exclusives. For now, microsoft and nintendo has more. But apart from that, the ps4 will be the console to beat.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

the only thing i could see the xbox doing better is the internet browser


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> 60 bucks per year for online multiplayer is nothing unless you're unemployed and live in your parents' basement.



Isn't it the same for X-Box Live anyways? Plus you gain many more features and you aren't quite forced to buy it, unlike the X-Box One.



steveht93 said:


> Honestly,it doesn't look like a gaming console at all
> 
> Where is the disc tray anyway?



Now that you mention it, where is it? 

Also does anyone remember Sony showing up late to their own conference, because I don't.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> just for the sake of doing some math:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're listing unit prices, sony doesn't pay unit prices

besides, they said it themselves that they wouldn't be making big losses on the ps4



Audible Phonetics said:


> Hearing xbone stans say the Xbox exclusive game lineup is killing Sony is so naive.
> 
> Sony didn't even announce ANY of their heavy hitter AAA titles.
> 
> ...



true, but they didn't have any major third party exclusive and that's bad considering the xbox did, i understand it's hard to secure third party exclusivity these days but they should've had at least one


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2013)

don't know if it was posted already, but whatevs


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

List of exclusives thus far:

Knack
Drive Club
Infamous Second Son
The Witness
Shadow Warrior?
The Order: 1886
Transistor
Rocketbirds 2
Killzone Shadowfall
The Dark Sorcerer (concept so far)
Mad Max (unconfirmed)
Abe's Oddysey Remake
21 other exclusives from Sony first party studios.
Carmageddon Remake
The Evil Within

*Indie Games*
Mercenary Kings
Octodad: Dadliest Catch
Galak-Z



Olivia said:


> Isn't it the same for X-Box Live anyways? Plus you gain many more features and you aren't quite forced to buy it, unlike the X-Box One.



That's what I was thinking. But Xbone Drones only hear what they want to hear.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm starting to think Sony stopped caring about third party exclusives because they have too much faith in their first party. That's a fatal mistake. Gamers don't want "exclusive dlc's" they want good exclusives to justify their purchase.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

It was inevitable:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V039FPRy00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

Well the paying online has never been an issue with me considering I had xbox gold and shit so... but I need to pre-order this


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PB how surprised were you when Sony took the anti DRM route.  I remember for a while you said sony is so quiet cuz they are doing it too.



nah, i actually had a big argument with khris in the thread that got merged with the e3 thread because he said he thought they were gonna go with drm and i said we should give them the benefit of the doubt

i didn't think they were going to go with drm but i thought their silence was suspicious and that they at least considered it, but i gave them the benefit of the doubt and was one of the few saying that just because ms is going with it, it doesn't mean sony will

i wasn'tt surprised i was happy and relieved when they revealed it, that was my pre-order confirmed fam, the manner in which they announced it was great


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Got that pre order in  Now the damn release date


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

This is my history of consoles:
Sega Megadrive > PS1 > PS2 > Xbox360 (Elite) + PS3 (Slim) (a few years later) > PS4


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i wasn'tt surprised i was happy and relieved when they revealed it, that was my pre-order confirmed fam, the manner in which they announced it was great



I actually remember you saying that if Sony announces that they won't have always online used games DRM,you will pre-order that bad boy. Congratulations!

I predicted kingdom hearts 3,and I got it.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 bringing everybody together


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

Now If I can get Zone of the Enders!!!

new Burnout


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EQWBHke-Xj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm starting to think Sony stopped caring about third party exclusives because they have too much faith in their first party. That's a fatal mistake. Gamers don't want "exclusive dlc's" they want good exclusives to justify their purchase.



PS4 is the most powerful console easiest to developer for and the most reasonable priced.  They cared about gamers and developers by doing that as a result games will flood in. Developers go where the money is PS4 is gonna attract the core gamer.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jack Tretton in Wikipedia


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 is the most powerful console easiest to developer for and the most reasonable priced.  They cared about gamers and developers by doing that as a result games will flood in. Developers go where the money is PS4 is gonna attract the core gamer.



I've got a feeling that most developers will put more effort into the Xbone because of the DRM shit and thinking that they'll make more. Until they realise the Xbone has gone the way of the Dodo and the PS4 is the real son of the PS2 and is well on its way to sell over a 100mil.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got a feeling that most developers will put more effort into the Xbone because of the DRM shit and thinking that they'll make more. Until they realise the Xbone has gone the way of the Dodo and the PS4 is the real son of the PS2 and is well on its way to sell over a 100mil.



Sony also has the option in their console to allow developers to apply their own DRM.  So it's not something that they don't have but simply something they won't implement in their own games at least.  

So the PS4 is still going to get supported because at the end of the day these game companies need the money and shitty games aren't going to cut it.


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Seems like an updated PS3... I mean nothing here is revolutionary or new. Everythings been done.

But I love the UK Price....


I think developers would go for both, but if they utilize the "power of the cloud" xb one allows, then we can have always updating games and it can allow huge possibilities. Ustream sucks, they need to use Twich or youtube.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Now If I can get Zone of the Enders!!!
> 
> new Burnout



Last time I checked, it was for 14,50 on PSN store. With a bit of luck they just might give it for free these upcoming months.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> the only thing i could see the xbox doing better is the internet browser



I don't understand why not seeing as one-third of the console is apparently dedicated to it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Canada



USA



UK



Germany



Spain



France



Italy



PS4 is dominating in pre-orders around the world.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2013)

> Mad Max (unconfirmed)
> The Evil Within


both of those are coming out on 5 platforms


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm starting to think Sony stopped caring about third party exclusives because they have too much faith in their first party. That's a fatal mistake. Gamers don't want "exclusive dlc's" they want good exclusives to justify their purchase.



Gamers want value to justify their purchases. The thought that you're getting more than you paid for is what drives sales. The sales drive exclusives. But before you buy a console, you have to see if it's worth getting.

Virtual Boy had a bunch of exclusives. Right now, Xbox one is not the right choice for any serious gamer. No Titanfall is worth caving to what they're asking.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> the only thing i could see the xbox doing better is the internet browser



No, watching you fap.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

X-Drake said:


> Seems like an updated PS3... I mean nothing here is revolutionary or new. Everythings been done.
> 
> But I love the UK Price....
> 
> ...



Cloud Power is just marketing bs. It can't make up for hardware differences and nothing is stopping Sony from doing the same thing.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Virtual Boy had a bunch of exclusives.



It's entire game library of 12 games were all exclusives


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> both of those are coming out on 5 platforms



ck Well fuck...


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Infinte power of the cloud


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> It's entire game library of 12 games were all exclusives



lol that's kinda my point.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 11, 2013)

Speaking of what X Drake said,why couldn't Youtube host the stream?
 Why is it so difficult the house a good stream these days?


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing from team Ico. I''m still holding out and I think we'll see something at the Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> Cloud Power is just marketing bs. It can't make up for hardware differences and nothing is stopping Sony from doing the same thing.



Hardware differences means nothing, if the base kernel and architecture can't make full use of it.

360 came out first and had 'worse' graphics, but due to sony being closed up, majority of third party games looked better on the 360. Only Sony's own games made full use of the ps3.


Power means nothing if the games ain't gonna utilize it. ITs all good written on paper, but what use would it be if the difference is minute.

Microsoft are made from Operating systems and have always been easy to use. From 360 or windows to C# and VB.net.

We will see in due time till the release. Imma probably get both.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Well PS4 sure is dev friendly and has PC architecture. I'm sure devs *will* use the power onboard the PS4 now that it isn't such a pain anymore to program games for it.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

Ps4 games are going to look better. Plain and simple. XV is being ported over to One so you already know that PS4 is easier than Ps3 to develop for.  Add that to the raw specs and you got a "duh."


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 11, 2013)

damn you microsoft


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> That's only because hardware isn't finalized. Xbox, no matter where they're developed, is the limiting factor.



The Xbone being the limiting factor isn't totally true.  You will probably see PS4 versions of games running at higher framerates, high resolutions, less screen tearing.  It's not insignificant stuff.

Also, if a developer wants to really be cheeky they could give the PS4 versions of games higher quality textures thanks to the extra RAM and RAM bandwidth.


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> That's only because hardware isn't finalized. Xbox, no matter where they're developed, is the limiting factor. Besides, aren't kits fitted into PC cases?



lol easy there.

Fact is, unless you are a developer using one or both of the software, you have no idea.

Both, hardware wise are basically the same. That little bit of speed, is something we will not notice.

Only when something is release, we public can see benchmarks. All we know now is on paper. And that PS4 cannot play Assasins creed lol.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The Xbone being the limiting factor isn't totally true.  You will probably see PS4 versions of games running at higher framerates, high resolutions, less screen tearing.  It's not insignificant stuff.
> 
> Also, if a developer wants to really be cheeky they could give the PS4 versions of games higher quality textures thanks to the extra RAM and RAM bandwidth.



No doubt that this will happen, especially since there seems to be a higher potential fanbase in PS4.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

X-Drake said:


> lol easy there.
> 
> Fact is, unless you are a developer using one or both of the software, you have no idea.
> 
> ...



that was alarming tbh; I also saw some lag/framerate issues at the start of Destiny live demo


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> that was alarming tbh; I also saw some lag/framerate issues at the start of Destiny live demo



I lol'd at that so much. And when they were clowning microsoft..

I want a one, but I ain't gonna act like it ain't got issues. I want consoles for the games and I want their exclusives.


Also If people think Microsoft will back down. Lol Remember vista.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

X-Drake said:


> lol easy there.
> 
> Fact is, unless you are a developer using one or both of the software, you have no idea.
> 
> ...



Fine, then on paper PS4 should be better. When you're developing software a "little bit of speed" could be the difference between 60 frames, or a memory bottleneck. 

To the bold: You do know that software can crash for a host of reasons.  These devs make their demos at haste and could easily screw up. Excuse me as I roll my eyes.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, knowing MS, they won't backpedal unless they have to, once they realize their console isn't selling.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Fine, then on paper PS4 should be better. When you're developing software a "little bit of speed" could be the difference between 60 frames, or a memory bottleneck.
> 
> To the bold: You do know that software can crash for a host of reasons.  These devs make their demos at haste and could easily screw up. Excuse me as I roll my eyes.



I think it's because the devs made a poor last minute port. The game was intended to be on current gen after all IIRC.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Honestly,it doesn't look like a gaming console at all
> 
> Where is the disc tray anyway?





Olivia said:


> Now that you mention it, where is it?



Its in that notch, next to the USB ports.

You can see it in these shots:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

built like a rugged hard drive


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Sony also has the option in their console to allow developers to apply their own DRM.  So it's not something that they don't have but simply something they won't implement in their own games at least.



by all accounts wrong. 

you guys really need to start understanding what was said. this misinformation is being spread as i've seen a few clueless people on different sites posting it.

There's no tool in the ps4 that allows publishers to implement drm there's no system level drm on the ps4. the drm policy on the ps4 is the same as it is with the ps3.



> The Online Pass program for PlayStation first-party games will not continue on PlayStation 4. Similar to PS3, we will not dictate the online used game strategy (the ability to play used games online) of its publishing partners. As announced last night, PS4 will not have any gating restrictions for used disc-based games. When a gamer buys a PS4 disc they have right to use that copy of the game, so they can trade-in the game at retail, sell it to another person, lend it to a friend, or keep it forever.
> 
> This is good news for gamers, indeed. In a nutshell, you can buy a used single-player game for the PS4 and play it all you want. If you want to go online with it, you may have to deal with some sort of publisher-determined DRM, be it an Online Pass or whatever.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

exactly, my man; my buddy


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2013)

the release date on amazon states it will bee released December 31. do you guys think this will change or not. because i doubt they will miss the Christmas shopping season and release it after?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a placeholder, man. They said this holiday season, but no specific date.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope it's before Xbone. MS needs more slaps in the face.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

important piece of information, good news


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I hope it's before Xbone. MS needs more slaps in the face.



Xbox one is in november

PS4 is in holiday season

my guess is PS4 will come out later 

but hey consider this: despite earlier launch, PS4 will outsell xBox One's 1 month sale on day one


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2013)

the holiday season starts the day after Thanksgiving in the US usually with the black Friday fiasco so it may be close to the xbox release.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

ok thnx didn't know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> important piece of information, good news



Well that's nice.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Guerilla games has a new IP in the works  Fuck yeah!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9bC4iBMz-Y[/YOUTUBE]

I just can't get enough of this.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

If you were on the fence about getting ps+ get it now they just released a bunch of new free games.
Current free games on ps+

-Uncharted 3
-XCOM
-LBP Karting
-Machinarum
-Deus ex: human revolution
-BlazBlue psvita
-Knytt ps3/vita
-Malicious
-Vanquish
-Wipeout psvita
-Uncharted psvita
-Gravity rush

So glad i just bought a 1TB HD, I honestly dont see why anyone wouldnt have PS+


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazon already sold out of systems for release day delivery.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2013)

I pre-ordered from Amazon but then I went to my GameStop today and snagged a pre-order there. 

Day one I'm in guys.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2013)

One question has the whole thing about giving the developers the option to block used games that we heard about been scrapped?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> One question has the whole thing about giving the developers the option to block used games that we heard about been scrapped?



The PS4 never gave developers the ability to block used sales.  That rumour came about due to a miscommunication.  What Sony meant is that developers will be able to block online functionality in their used games if they choose to.  Basically, if they want to force an online pass they can do so.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The PS4 never gave developers the ability to block used sales.  That rumour came about due to a miscommunication.  What Sony meant is that developers will be able to block online functionality in their used games if they choose to.  Basically, if they want to force an online pass they can do so.


Oh it was just a rumor then okay good then and hopefully most companys except the shit ones like EA won't try to force an online pass.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2013)

Pre ordered mine but paid $450 cash just to show them im a true fanboy


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jun 12, 2013)

pretty gay that you have to pay now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2013)

I will if i have the money now lol


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> pretty gay that you have to pay now.



Least you get Driveclub if you're a PS+ member at launch.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Geez shit I think I have to back out and cancel my pre-order. I think I'll wait a bit more (until the slim I guess) because 2013 is going to kill my wallet.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2013)

All we need is Zone of Enders sequel Kojima should reconsider, legend of dragoon 2, suikoden 7, baldurs gate and shadow hearts


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 12, 2013)

....this pretty much sums it up!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I bet all the system pre-orders will be taken by the time I'm back in the states.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

this is going to be sold out in a lot of stores, i pre-ordered mine because i'm getting most of the cross-gen games for it, i'm def not going to play mgsv or watch_dogs on ps3, those one's have to be enjoyed at their best

when the slim version drops, i'll just trade mine in for the slim


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Actually, I might just hold out on it until later in 2013, probably around Christmas time. First reason being that I doubt I'll be able to get one at launch because of all the pre-orders, so I'll be able to wait for a restock. The second reason is that I'll probably ask my parents to pay for part of it as a Christmas gift or something. They paid $150 of my deluxe WiiU last year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn, I was thinking of waiting and reserving a PS4. I might have to do it in fucking Lake Jackson. That's going to suck.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't complain about PS plus. For the price of a cup of coffee at starbucks a month you get like 10 free games right off the bat that change every month, huge sales that can go up to 90% and are always at the level of 50% off, free beta's and access to exclusive content sometimes as well. And that's just on Ps3. If you have both systems you get all that shit and more. Good games too, I have like gotten 30 free AAA games from PS plus in 10 months of ps plus(missed 2 months), and its only 4 bucks a month(50 a year if you buy a years worth, which you can right now). Shit i just got 5 games this month, 4 AAA and 1 Indie, bout to get another AAA next week. You keep this shit forever. I have a 500 gb harddrive and PS Plus games take up 300 gb worth of it. 

All that shit for less then the price of a new game or a new used game  a year. My god how you people suffer with all this drowning monotonous drudgery of a service(<<<Sarcasm).


----------



## Fiona (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Don't complain about PS plus. For the price of a cup of coffee at starbucks a month you get like 10 free games right off the bat that change every month, huge sales that can go up to 90% and are always at the level of 50% off, free beta's and access to exclusive content sometimes as well. And that's just on Ps3. If you have both systems you get all that shit and more. Good games too, I have like gotten 30 free AAA games from PS plus in 10 months of ps plus(missed 2 months), and its only 4 bucks a month(50 a year if you buy a years worth, which you can right now). Shit i just got 5 games this month, 4 AAA and 1 Indie, bout to get another AAA next week. You keep this shit forever. I have a 500 gb harddrive and PS Plus games take up 300 gb worth of it.
> 
> All that shit for less then the price of a new game or a new used game  a year. My god how you people suffer with all this drowning monotonous drudgery of a service(<<<Sarcasm).



I know right. 

Such a shit deal for the consumer. We are getting screwed out our money! Revolt!! Revolt i say!! [/Sarcasm]


Because XBL is a totally fair deal right?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Xdrones trying to downplay the PS4 again.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Don't complain about PS plus. For the price of a cup of coffee at starbucks a month you get like 10 free games right off the bat that change every month, huge sales that can go up to 90% and are always at the level of 50% off, free beta's and access to exclusive content sometimes as well. And that's just on Ps3. If you have both systems you get all that shit and more. Good games too, I have like gotten 30 free AAA games from PS plus in 10 months of ps plus(missed 2 months), and its only 4 bucks a month(50 a year if you buy a years worth, which you can right now). Shit i just got 5 games this month, 4 AAA and 1 Indie, bout to get another AAA next week. You keep this shit forever. I have a 500 gb harddrive and PS Plus games take up 300 gb worth of it.
> 
> All that shit for less then the price of a new game or a new used game  a year. My god how you people suffer with all this drowning monotonous drudgery of a service(<<<Sarcasm).



300GB already in 10 months for PS3 games.

And xBox One's hard drive isn't swappable


----------



## convict (Jun 12, 2013)

I am a PS3 owner and I am extremely satisfied with my purchase for one reason only. The quality and depth of exclusive games available to the PS3 that is unmatched by other consoles. This E3 I still believe Sony won because of its consumer-centric policies, however, I personally do not buy used games, have no worries about the internet, nor do I have any financial concerns. Basically I can go ham with my purchases, but on principle I will only buy one console. So far, to a consumer such as I, the Xboxone looks more inviting simply because of the amount of games they showed at E3. It shows to me that at least they recognized Sony surpassed them (despite a horrid start) this gen by constantly focusing on games. Of course I will not buy either console yet and will wait a year or two after release to see gaming libraries and future prospects (if Xbox continues focusing on games or starts becoming a comprehensive entertainment center), but I will not buy a PS4 just because it is slightly more powerful if it turns out Xbox has a deeper library. Then again, sony first party studios may have many things up their sleeves as they did this gen and they may be biding their time. If I recall the 360 had more initial exclusives but the PS3 kept pumping them out more consistently later.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

GTFO man, go post in the xBox thread


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, the amount of content found on Ps plus over time is crazy. If you were to literally find every single game they gave you on Ps plus at a store that somehow sold them all as if the ps3 was 5 years old, hell, 10 years old, the games combined cost would go past the amount of money you spend on ps plus(1-5$ a game). The only thing that isnt great is its random, unknowable what games you get. Regardless, one month they may not be your flavor, aka a fighting game, bioshock2, and some indie games, but guess what, that cost 4 bucks, holy shit batman, my wallets empty


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

> Of course I will not buy either console yet and will wait a year or two after release to see gaming libraries and future prospects


smart man


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

A smart gamer never buys a new console at launch.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

That's not true, Super Smash Bros. melee was pure awesome, and the best game ever


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jun 12, 2013)

what is the disparity of graphics between ps4 and ps3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmm, probably around 10x or more powerful. Maybe 15x? Im not a techy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

that _"a smart game never buys a console at launch"_ is one of the most idiotic statements i've ever seen, sure, it's advisable to wait but that statement assumes that everybody's financial situations are on equal footing and that the offers at launch shouldn't be enticing enough to merit a purchase from anyone. that's ridiculous, and if you go around spouting that you're everything but a "smart gamer".


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jun 12, 2013)

im just really keen on bf4 the graphics look amazing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> that _"a smart game never buys a console at launch"_ is one of the most idiotic statements i've ever seen, sure, it's advisable to wait but that statement assumes that everybody's financial situations are on equal footing and that the offers at launch shouldn't be enticing enough to merit a purchase from anyone. that's ridiculous, and if you go around spouting that you're everything but a "smart gamer".


u   mad son


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

Pre-orders  for Amazon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

size comparisons I got from gaf:



> PS4: 27.5 x 30.5 x 5.3
> 
> XB1: 34.3 x 26.3 x 8


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> u   mad son



that i've got money, know what i want and apparently smarter than the smart gamers?

furious :amazed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

smarter then the average bear


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Flutter are you frustrated?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> Flutter are you frustrated?


about what ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 12, 2013)

I Need the Ps4...
Need the Ps4...
Need the Ps4...
Need the Ps4...
Need the Ps4...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> smarter then the average bear


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

>if only that was me 

:amazed


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll hold off getting a PS4 until February or March, whenever Infamous 3 drops.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Gunner fuck that man cop that shit asap


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

i hope the games/stories are bigger this generation, we deserve more than just 14 hours campaigns


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

14 hour campaigns are good G, remember this current gen most games average 8 hours  Which brings us to ToU which is apparently 16-18 hours long. How did ND manage that?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 12, 2013)

PS4 is the clear winner!!


----------



## teddy (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> >if only that was me
> 
> :amazed



Don't try to play it off 


on a serious note though, i'm glad i reserved mine when i did


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft can't think that Japan gives a missionary fuck about their console?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

it's not like they sell much over there anyway

i didn't even know most games were averaging 8 hours, smh, mostly because i play them in sessions, 8 hours, that's pitiful

i want 20 hours at least, but then again they would charge you your spine for that


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

Be able to listen to my preferred music while playing whatever game I want at the same time?

Awesome. 

Now why didn't they make that possible for the ps3? Surely the technology was there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Be able to listen to my preferred music while playing whatever game I want at the same time?
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Now why didn't they make that possible for the ps3? Surely the technology was there.



it is possible on the ps3, not every game though


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

GTAV im gonna be bumping that trap music while playing as Franklin


----------



## teddy (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah i remember being able to play music while running tekken 6


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

To be honest I just stick with the games actual soundtrack. I think the only game where I'd custom that is something like Fight Night for character entrances and what not.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Vault, chief keef's music is on one of the radios in the game, but i'm still gonna stack up on as much trap music as i can 

gonna make a playlist full of gucci mane and jeezy, burr


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> >if only that was me
> 
> :amazed



There was a five in there anyways


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm gonna fill up that playlist with Jeezy too, that Trap or Die and some Gucci mane as well, dat Trap God.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's not like they sell much over there anyway
> 
> i didn't even know most games were averaging 8 hours, smh, mostly because i play them in sessions, 8 hours, that's pitiful
> 
> i want 20 hours at least, but then again they would charge you your spine for that



Alot of the time Devs cant put all the elements of a story in because of the tech,hell Chains of Olympus could have been 4 hours longer if it weren't for the disk size.With the current tech, I think that they will not only have time to put  campaign elements in,but also work on the actual story mode. You also got your wish with SM making another non-GOW game.:amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2013)

rofl hip hop scum 

l2music


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> rofl hip hop scum
> 
> l2music





we got a hipster in the house


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

rofl scouse scum 

l2football


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh look, it's Jenny.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> size comparisons I got from gaf:



You have to tilt the xbox 180 degrees because there's an USB port sitting on that side


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Vault, chief keef's music is on one of the radios in the game, but i'm still gonna stack up on as much trap music as i can


inb4luvsosa


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2013)

If I get console during launch, you better believe I'm also getting the warranty

Buying a 360 really scared me for awhile..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I'll wait until some really good bundles are released. Then I won't need to purchase that specific game separately and can I enjoy the PS4 right out of the box;


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm debating whether to get a PS4 this year or just wait until my birthday (April) next year. I definitely have more than enough money. But I also want to put a good chunk of it into my savings. I'm also upgrading to a new smartphone this year (Galaxy Note 3), and then there's all of the awesome games coming out this year as well. It might be smarter to just hold off on the PS4 since there's nothing I _need_ to play at launch. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Get the PS4 on launch like the rest of us.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm debating whether to get a PS4 this year or just wait until my birthday (April) next year. I definitely have more than enough money. But I also want to put a good chunk of it into my savings. I'm also upgrading to a new smartphone this year (Galaxy Note 3), and then there's all of the awesome games coming out this year as well. It might be smarter to just hold off on the PS4 since there's nothing I _need_ to play at launch.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Dude first of all, lay off the smartphone upgrade (because smartphones are fucking expensive now; this coming from a former smartphone fanatic). It's rather pointless.

Best is to wait until a slim redesign, but we all know we are too hyped up and impatient to wait 3-4 years... I'd say wait until your birthday because more titles + profitable bundles so you can get the most out of your PS4 instantly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> If I get console during launch, you better believe I'm also getting the warranty
> 
> Buying a 360 really scared me for awhile..


All of my launch consoles have served me well and never crapped/bricked out.


i.e.

GameCube
Wii 
WiiU
X Box 360


Some of us have gods luck when it comes to these things


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude first of all, lay off the smartphone upgrade (because smartphones are fucking expensive now; this coming from a former smartphone fanatic). It's rather pointless.



It's gonna be my first and last smartphone upgrade lol. I don't intend to upgrade again after getting the Galaxy Note 3. My first smartphone was the iPhone 4S, but I just don't like Apple stuff anymore (even though it's the only Apple thing I've ever owned lol).


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Kira jinxing himself.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> Get the PS4 on launch like the rest of us.



All the cool kids are doing it!

ONEOFUSONEOFUSONEOFUS


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

This would be supremely awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I would agree, that option would've been fantastic.

Perhaps it's something they could still do?


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

How much do you reckon next gen games will cost? ?55 and above I say fuck that man. I'll eat off ps+ til that shit is revised.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Probably the same price. I'd expect current gen games to drop in price to $50, and new next-gen games will be $60.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe Sony claimed that the 60$ price tag would remain.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2013)

?55 for a single game?

Hmm, maybe, just maybe I would allow them to pull down my boxer and let them enjoy their way with me.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure if I'll bother getting it on launch yet.

I'm curious how well this console will do at keeping it self cool or if I'll have to keep ice packs and fire extinguisher ready nearby.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope we get the option to change the LED light on the dual shock. I liked that yellow color in the ubisoft press conference.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 12, 2013)

I want green... Something else... I hoped for a shocking Legend of Dragoon 2 reveal... 

Still day one


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent-nin said:


> Not sure if I'll bother getting it on launch yet.
> 
> I'm curious how well this console will do at keeping it self cool or if I'll have to keep ice packs and fire extinguisher ready nearby.



Have you seen the back of this thing? Vents everywhere



Besides I never had heating problems with sony


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Have you seen the back of this thing? Vents everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Besides I never had heating problems with sony



First time I seen that image, so I guess that answers that.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> ?55 for a single game?
> 
> Hmm, maybe, just maybe I would allow them to pull down my boxer and let them enjoy their way with me.



Meh, we'll still be able to get most games brand new for about?45.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone figure out where the HDD is located?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Have you seen the back of this thing? Vents everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Besides I never had heating problems with sony



That shit has more vents than a NASA space shuttle.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

PS4 so chibi


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

All that power in such a tiny pack package.  What was their reason for the lean design though? why not just make the thing straight?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> What was their reason for the lean design though? why not just make the thing straight?



Because future and spiffy.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

But i wonder if they plan to do a re-design any time in the next few years.

It seems that they really took their time and carefully put the pieces together.   I just hope it doesn't have that heating issue.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

How would you have heating issues if you have enough vents in the back to initiate a shuttle launch?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS4 so chibi



Well, I'll be damned. :amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But i wonder if they plan to do a re-design any time in the next few years.
> 
> It seems that they really took their time and carefully put the pieces together.   I just hope it doesn't have that heating issue.



A slim version is inevitable mate


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

Really am seeing NO reason to get an xbox for YEARS.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

official headset that comes with Dual Shock 4


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But i wonder if they plan to do a re-design any time in the next few years.
> 
> It seems that they really took their time and carefully put the pieces together.   I just hope it doesn't have that heating issue.



Heating issue with all them vents


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

If they made a slim version. How small can it even get? It's already the size of a PS2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

That's an interesting spot to jack in the headset.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree I wonder if it'll get in the way.

The headset itself interesting as well.  I think it'll be more comfortable than over the head types.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Titanfall is a timed exclusive



> “Obviously a business relationship between Electronic Arts, Respawn and Microsoft led to this,” said Patrick Soderlund, EA’s Games Label executive. “There’s always reasons for that, but we can’t go into them.”



That's developer speak for "Microsoft paid EA a bunch of money for a timed exclusive."



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's an interesting spot to jack in the headset.



It's actually the ideal spot.  If it was on the top of the controller then it WOULD get in the way.  Where it is?  Shouldn't get in the way at all.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2013)

We'll it seems like i'll have to save up 400+ for Christmas this year...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice presentation for PS4 Microsoft.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Heating issue with all them vents



I'm just saying Point Blank,  not something that i want to happen.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

Xfail

failing harder and harder


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> official headset that comes with Dual Shock 4



Just to confirm, the headset comes with the controller?

Pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just to confirm, the headset comes with the controller?
> 
> Pretty cool, IMO.



Not with the controller as I understand it.  If you buy a controller a headset doesn't come with it.  However a headset comes with every PS4.  Least that's what they announced back in February.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just to confirm, the headset comes with the controller?
> 
> Pretty cool, IMO.



Yea that is what comes in the box.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not with the controller as I understand it.  If you buy a controller a headset doesn't come with it.  *However a headset comes with every PS4.*  Least that's what they announced back in February.



Ok, that's good to know. I like the design although I'm not sure how much use I'll be able to get out of it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

The PS3 controller is crap. I hate using it.

I hope the PS4 controller is better because we have no alternative.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

How can a slim come out for such a small system? I think the base PS4 is also smaller than the PS3 slim. 

Not that I'm complaining. If they can do it without sacrificing performance, go for it. The smaller the better.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The PS3 controller is crap. I hate using it.
> 
> I hope the PS4 controller is better because we have no alternative.



You'll have alternatives shortly after launch by 3rd party devs.  Will not take them long to release Xbox style controllers for the PS4 just as it won't take long for them to release PS style controllers for the Xbone.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

As a pirate I hope the PS4 doesn't get hacked. They deserve not to get hacked.

I hope the Xbone gets cracked. It would be really funny if the Xbone becomes the next PSP.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 12, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> A slim version is inevitable mate



And that's the version I plan on getting. The problem..the wait .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> And that's the version I plan on getting. The problem..the wait .



Why wait years for the slim?  It could be 4 or even 5 years away.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 12, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Why wait years for the slim?  It could be 4 or even 5 years away.



I rather get the system when it's already done away with the kinks you dig? my past experiences with buying next gens systems the year after or so always ended up dying on me which in turn caused me to buy a new one (Yes warranty expired ). Slim seems like the best bet for me.

Btw I pray it's not 4 to 5 years away..


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

That sucks, I personally have had excellent experience with buying launch systems, well, other than the 360.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

Ive had no problems with my launch systems.

I do believe that the architecture of the PS4 is least likely to run into issues.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

He's probably talking about hardware issues.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> He's probably talking about hardware issues.



I'm aware of that.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

My general rule of thumb is to wait until a system is at least halfway through its lifespan before purchasing it.

Unless a game I really want comes out before that happens


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got my pre-order at gamestop done!.


They got a promotion if you sign up for power rewards anything you trade in you get 50% no top.

Traded in my xbox and 2 controllers and ME3 and got $230 

used $100 to reserve console. $5 for a 2nd controller.  Rest will be for Last of us


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

That that's too long. No thanks b


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> My general rule of thumb is to wait until a system is at least halfway through its lifespan before purchasing it.
> 
> Unless a game I really want comes out before that happens



Final Fantasy XV in late 2014. 

Believe.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> My general rule of thumb is to wait until a system is at least halfway through its lifespan before purchasing it.
> 
> Unless a game I really want comes out before that happens



That is way to long to wait.  I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

I wait until I see that there's no problems and there's a good mound of games that I can get cheaply.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah I'm also going to wait it out.


----------



## Jing (Jun 12, 2013)

Free to play games wont require PS+, though its ultimately up to the publisher if they want it to require + or not.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought that was a photo. Is that game play?


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah it was in engine as you are about to play. Was the division played on the bone or ps4? Might be PC for all we know.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I wait until I see that there's no problems and there's a good mound of games that I can get cheaply.



Yeah i'd say wait a year or two and let sony work out the kinks.

With that console though there won't be a slim version for a good while.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Mq-Dkb8xiW0[/YOUTUBE]

Love this vid.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah i'd say wait a year or two and let sony work out the kinks.
> 
> With that console though there won't be a slim version for a good while.



Please sir, don't make the wait any harder on me than it already is..


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mq-Dkb8xiW0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Love this vid.



Perfect song choice.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

wow that vid is a lot of rage. 

he so mad.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft just doesn't give a darn

_""_

what the fuck?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

I loathe my PS3 controller.

I really really hope the PS4 controller is a lot better. The size, the weight and the R2/L2 buttons. The R/L2 buttons on the PS3 are so hideously bad it's sad especially from someone who's primary console is the 360.

I also wonder how the banana controller would have been if the fanboys didn't rage over it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Microsoft just doesn't give a darn
> 
> _""_
> 
> what the fuck?



Man, what a mega fuck-up!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I loathe my PS3 controller.
> 
> I really really hope the PS4 controller is a lot better. The size, the weight and the R2/L2 buttons. The R/L2 buttons on the PS3 are so hideously bad it's sad especially from someone who's primary console is the 360.
> 
> I also wonder how the banana controller would have been if the fanboys didn't rage over it.



I didn't have a problem with the PS3 controller, kind of wish they would produce official analog sticks though. The banana controller was stupid and would have been uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2013)

Yoshida on multiplayer being behind paywall:



> We’re focusing on new services and online, like the “Share” button I previously mentioned and the ability to play using mobile devices with the cloud feature. Our plan is to continue to invest in the future, but *investing like this is not compatible with our previous policy that involved reducing costs by every mean to keep the service free.*
> 
> *I apologize for the financial burden on our users*, but on PS4 it’ll also provide[/B] early access to beta versions, *free games and discounts like on PS3 and PS Vita. In addition to that PS Plus members will receive for free a special edition with slightly reduced functions of DriveClub (free DriveClub version will feature less cars and tracks that full retail one at launch)
> 
> ...


*

so basically, aside from the profits, it's behind a paywall because of the investments they made and are going to make on their online infrastructure, so PSN should be improving.*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

Xbox controller is so so bad and unwieldy as all hell.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Yoshida on multiplayer being behind paywall:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically, aside from the profits, it's behind a paywall because of the investments they made and are going to make on their online infrastructure, so PSN should be improving.



Yes, it sucks that multiplayer is behind a pay wall but most expected that to happen even if we didn't want it to.  That said?  It's still a good value and a better value than a Live Gold subscription ever was as well as being cheaper.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71H69yDZ6W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Xbox controller is so so bad and unwieldy as all hell.



I don't have much of a problem with it except for the fact that I have big hands which makes it difficult to play for long sessions without discomfort.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71H69yDZ6W4[/YOUTUBE]



I loved the Kingdom Hearts bit "Kingdom Hearts 3!  I'm a full grown man, why do I want to play this so badly?!"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

Ever tried a fighting game with that atrocity?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ever tried a fighting game with that atrocity?



Fighting games should be fine on the Xbone controller now that they got rid of that horrible floating d-pad.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I loathe my PS3 controller.
> 
> I really really hope the PS4 controller is a lot better. The size, the weight and the R2/L2 buttons. The R/L2 buttons on the PS3 are so hideously bad it's sad especially from someone who's primary console is the 360.



The controller's been the same for the past decade (Hell even further if you consider its molded after the NES/Snes controllers)...

Why would they change it now, especially when its just a handfull of people having trouble with it. It's small, simple and gets the job done.

PS controllers are almost iconic by now


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2013)

Almost iconic? PS controllers were iconic the very second they reappeared with the PS2.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I didn't have a problem with the PS3 controller, kind of wish they would produce official analog sticks though. The banana controller was stupid and would have been uncomfortable to hold.



What's wrong with bananas?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I loathe my PS3 controller.
> 
> I really really hope the PS4 controller is a lot better. The size, the weight and the R2/L2 buttons. The R/L2 buttons on the PS3 are so hideously bad it's sad especially from someone who's primary console is the 360.
> 
> I also wonder how the banana controller would have been if the fanboys didn't rage over it.



the l2 and r2 buttons are the only thing on the ps3 controller I hated, they shouldve either had ones like the xbox or stuck with the ps2 ones, the weight isnt bad (at least on the dualshock 3) its heavier than the ps2 ones


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

> they shouldve either had ones like the xbox



Fuck Xbox triggers


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Fuck Xbox triggers



they are alot better than the ps3 ones


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

They suck balls. Flat out. It's an awkward as fuck layout.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They suck balls. Flat out. It's an awkward as fuck layout.



Yeah my hands did start to ache once getting used to them. I felt like i was putting extra strain on my hands tryna be comfortable lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Neat, organized, and straight to the point. A layout that works and can tackle any genre of games without feeling awkward.

Flat buttons and soft to press.

Compact size.


*Spoiler*: __ 











An oblong sense of layout. The triggers stick out too much. 

>having triggers looking like gun triggers
>clashes with the shoulder tab buttons

The buttons are fucking atrocious and uncomfortable to press/mash. Round and sticks out. Not to mention hard plastic.

Big and unwieldy as fuck.

People have the weirdest sense of taste when it comes to controllers. It's like I'm in bizarro world.

Fuck, my PC controller has a better layout than Xbox.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

I have PS3 and 360 and my PS3 and PC controllers kick the shit out of my Xbox controller.



> Yeah my hands did start to ache once getting used to them. I felt like i was putting extra strain on my hands tryna be comfortable lol



Playing something like Tales of Vesparia, an action RPG that requires fast paced comboing with this thing is annoying.

In fact playing Lost Odyssey, ToV and Blue Dragon has me paranoid if my 360 might Red Ring cuz I decided to plug in 3-4 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Virys (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh well...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2013)

360 controller > PS3 controller sans the d-pad


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah the xBox controller is actually designer for bigger hands. I used one of these when I went to a friend's house to play on his 360. I do like the more springloaded button-feedback they have (it feels more solid and new), but the ergonomic design for the hands was rather disproportionate with my hands; I couldn't reach buttons as easily on the the 360 controller as on my PS3 controller, especially the left analog stick that sits in the left corner. My hands also started to ache after a while (this was only after 1 hour of gameplay) due to the weight and disproportionate design. It is clearly aimed for bigger, sturdier hands than mine. 

The PS3 controller fits perfectly in my hands and is clearly designer for normal-sized to slender hands. It's light and won't put a lot of strain into your wrists. It does feel a lot more "cheap" and somewhat hollow compare to the 360 controller though, but that a psychological insignificance. I have no complaints with the analog sticks, but once you use concave sticks, it's actually more comfortable. Only complaint is the L2 R2 trigger buttons though, Sony should have made them concave as well and add a buffer between them and the surface you're resting them on. 


Virys said:


> Oh well...



OMG


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> 360 controller > PS3 controller sans the d-pad



Hey look kids,a dying breed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

I could never stand the PS controller, honestly. Guess I better get used to that shit.

My 360 controller will proudly complement my PC.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

From Angry Joe's FB:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I'm at E3 & for people choosing PS4 over XBox One, I can confirm they will make these for PS4  via reddit!


----------



## Deimos (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ those screens


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> *The PS3 controller fits perfectly in my hands* and is clearly designer for normal-sized to slender hands. It's light and won't put a lot of strain into your wrists. It does feel a lot more "cheap" and somewhat hollow compare to the 360 controller though, but that a psychological insignificance. I have no complaints with the analog sticks, but once you use concave sticks, it's actually more comfortable. Only complaint is the L2 R2 trigger buttons though, Sony should have made them concave as well and add a buffer between them and the surface you're resting them on.



Good for you but i'm a fatass. I'll need to get a 3rd party controller. Wish i was as slender as i was when i first got my PS2 cause it felt so natural, now it feels uncomfortable to play my favourite old games on my still working PS2. 

Welp, maybe i need to loose weight to have the perfect gaming experience


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Good for you but i'm a fatass. I'll need to get a 3rd party controller. Wish i was as slender as i was when i first got my PS2 cause it felt so natural, now it feels uncomfortable to play my favourite old games on my still working PS2.
> 
> Welp, maybe i need to loose weight to have the perfect gaming experience



Well I did comment on the 360 controller and clearly said that thing was marketed towards stereotypical fat gamers with bigger hands


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a female friend who loves the X-Box controller more. But she's a bit of an X-Box fan girl so I can't trust what she says. She was actually excited about the X-Box One.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2013)

So on Tuesday I traded in my X-box 360 and all of my games towards a PS4 Pre-order. I managed to get the last one that my local gamestop has available for pre-orders. I figure I've got about 6 months to get the rest of the $200 I need to finish paying for the system.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> So on Tuesday I traded in my X-box 360 and all of my games towards a PS4 Pre-order. I managed to get the last one that my local gamestop has available for pre-orders. I figure I've got about 6 months to get the rest of the $200 I need to finish paying for the system.


Damn I wish I could do that, but I want to keep my PS3.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 13, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> So on Tuesday I traded in my X-box 360 and all of my games towards a PS4 Pre-order. I managed to get the last one that my local gamestop has available for pre-orders. I figure I've got about 6 months to get the rest of the $200 I need to finish paying for the system.


good luck



Virys said:


> Oh well...


Funny that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Virys said:


> Oh well...



This boggles the fucking mind. They're literally killing potential buyers for no reason at all.

You couldn't make this shit up. Fucking Science Fiction is more plausible than this.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

ps4 just won, if nothing else east europe will only buy ps4


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> ps4 just won, if nothing else east europe will only buy ps4



Well seeing as the XBox One isn't going to be supported in Eastern Europe it doesn't seem like you'll have much of a choice.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> ps4 just won, if nothing else east europe will only buy ps4



Not just eastern Europe... Asia, Africa, India, half of South America... Why would you even think of not releasing a console in China or Japan? It's so stupid I can scarcely believe it's actually happening. Even if they do increase the countries the Xbox One can work in, by the time they've done it, people will have already bought PS4s. Nobody is going to wait months or even years for their country to be supported by the Xbox One when there's a more powerful console with far less restrictions already available _for less_.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Shit the PS4 looks small:


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2013)

Virys said:


> Oh well...



You'd think sony operatives were holding board members at gun point with some of this shit. it wouldn't make sense otherwise


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

? said:


> You'd think sony operatives were holding board members at gun point with some of this shit. it wouldn't make sense otherwise



This is what happens when you're so drunk on success, that you start taking it for granted. Sony were in a similar position at the beginning of the current generation.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Even if the Xbox One is "successful", in a best case scenario it's still going to sell less than half as good as the 360. Not only are the territories restricted, but only 50% of people who bought a 360 actually connected it to the internet. 

It's like Microsoft is actively trying to whittle away at their userbase.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Even if the Xbox One is "successful", in a best case scenario it's still going to sell less than half as good as the 360. Not only are the territories restricted, but only 50% of people who bought a 360 actually connected it to the internet.
> 
> It's like Microsoft is actively trying to whittle away at their userbase.



They are whittling away gamers hoping to get casuals and families.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm having the time of my life with the Xbox debacle, everyday is a punchline

I do feel sorry for their loyal customers and fellow gamers, but being a business student, everything they've done goes against everything I've learned

This shit is hilarious


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 13, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm having the time of my life with the Xbox debacle, everyday is a punchline
> 
> I do feel sorry for their loyal customers and fellow gamers, but being a business student, everything they've done goes against everything I've learned
> 
> This shit is hilarious



Well according to their statistics and research they will be just fine and probably will be.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> They are whittling away gamers hoping to get casuals and families.



All of the casuals and soccer moms are still playing with their Wiis and iPads.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Even if the Xbox One is "successful", in a best case scenario it's still going to sell less than half as good as the 360. Not only are the territories restricted, but only 50% of people who bought a 360 actually connected it to the internet.



That's either a very old statistic or it's just flat out wrong.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I didn't have a problem with the PS3 controller, kind of wish they would produce official analog sticks though. The banana controller was stupid and would have been uncomfortable to hold.


It looked stupid but we'll never know.




-Dargor- said:


> The controller's been the same for the past decade (Hell even further if you consider its molded after the NES/Snes controllers)...
> 
> Why would they change it now, especially when its just a handfull of people having trouble with it. It's small, simple and gets the job done.
> 
> PS controllers are almost iconic by now



I never had a problem with it on my PS1 and PS2. I bought my 360 first and then after a few years bought the PS3 and I had gotten so used to the controller that I just couldn't get back to the PS controller.

The funny thing is I still don't know where the positions of the ABXY buttons are but I still know perfectly where all the buttons are on the PS controller.



cnorwood said:


> the l2 and r2 buttons are the only thing on the ps3 controller I hated, they shouldve either had ones like the xbox or stuck with the ps2 ones, the weight isnt bad (at least on the dualshock 3) its heavier than the ps2 ones


the LR2 buttons are just wrong.




Overwatch said:


> From Angry Joe's FB:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Doesn't look like it has the touch pad. I'm sure there'll be another out.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Corruption said:


> That's either a very old statistic or it's just flat out wrong.



Perhaps. What's the actual percentage? More or less?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

How would one play something like Armored Core: For Answer on an Xbox controller, a game that requires high speed combat and quick reflexes, and fight someone like White Glint on Hard mode without feeling counter-intuitive?



> the LR2 buttons are just wrong.



And then you boost with L2 and quick boost with R2, no complaints.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually, I imagine Zone of the Ender 2 being a nightmare with that thing.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

It's really sad honestly to see all this money and time that was used to establish the Xbox 360 as a gaming machine and a direct rival to the Playstation just go down the drain. They ruined all their hard work in a matter of days.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's really sad honestly to see all this money and time that was used to establish the Xbox 360 as a gaming machine and a direct rival to the Playstation just go down the drain. They ruined all their hard work in a matter of days.



Funny thing is there was no reason for them to take that approach. What they did worked. They only needed to continue.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Not just eastern Europe... Asia, Africa, India, *half of South America*... Why would you even think of not releasing a console in China or Japan? It's so stupid I can scarcely believe it's actually happening. Even if they do increase the countries the Xbox One can work in, by the time they've done it, people will have already bought PS4s. Nobody is going to wait months or even years for their country to be supported by the Xbox One when there's a more powerful console with far less restrictions already available _for less_.




Half?  The only south american country on the list is Brazil  (Mexico is still part of North America ). Argentina, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Paraguay, Peru, Suriname, Uruguay, Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama and Venezuela. I don't know if not having the xbone on release would be a good or a bad thing seeing as how it is going. lol

 I know the general feeling around here in Mexico is that Xbone can go fuck itself because we, Latin American gamers, revolve around used, rental and trade of games. There's no fucking way we could go and get this console out of good conscience. Parents that don't know about the limitations and kids that don't understand DRM will the only ones to get it.

We gamers in Latin America are forced to make our research before even thinking on buying something because is a big, big investment for us. We *CANT* take it lightly when we make 1/10 of what you make for the same job on US.

I have a friend who is considered a "collector" of all consoles and never sells his games and still makes enough money to get his internet connection going (quite a feat around here). He says he really wouldn't be affected by the restrictions but he refuses to support Xbone and their stupid DRM for the sake of every other gamer and the community. A true friend indeed.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 13, 2013)

I miss the Snes/Sega days.

Back when competing meant releasing better games than the competition.

None of this retarded internet required/war on used games bullshit.



> Holy shit guys! It can have four controllers! FOUR CONTROLLERS!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's really sad honestly to see all this money and time that was used to establish the Xbox 360 as a gaming machine and a direct rival to the Playstation just go down the drain. They ruined all their hard work in a matter of days.



It's fucking surreal how much they're fucking up. I'd buy a Xbox720 in a hearbeat but somehow, somewhere, someone in Microsoft thought that all of this intrusive, unappealing, retarded always online DRM shit was a good idea.

I just want to play Remedy games and I probably will never do because of the stupid fucking used game policy. I don't even know, man.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> How would one play something like Armored Core: For Answer on an Xbox controller, a game that requires high speed combat and quick reflexes, and fight someone like White Glint on Hard mode without feeling counter-intuitive?



Well, I can say to you that playing Devil May Cry HD feels much more comfortable and easy for me compared to when I played the original on the PS2. It all comes down to personal preference, I guess. Fuck, Bayonetta's core system is the 360. There's nothing inherently wrong with the controller for fast paced games.

I can safely say that I passionately hate the LR2 buttons on the PS controller, that's my biggest grip with it, especially the PS3 version.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I passionately hate the LR2 buttons on the PS controller, that's my biggest grip with it, especially the PS3 version.



Dat middle finger, it ain't just for telling people off.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's like Microsoft is actively trying to whittle away at their userbase.




I tried to validate a reason to stick with Microsoft next gen after having a great experience with the Xbox and 360 but yesterday I decided to go with the PS4 with a $100 Gamestop pre-order.

All of the negative reports around the Xbox One was just too much and it's a shame since I was looking forward to the next Halo.

Why didn't you want my money Microsoft?... :/


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

@soulnova

Peru has always been PS dominated anyways, with Nintendo being second.  Only a handful would rather play Xbox.

Peruvian myself here, and people always preferred the PS2 over the Xbox...I dunno about the 360 as I left to the US before 2005 but my cousins and I always talked about the PS3 and the Wii.

I also agree with your friend and is probably was a lot of people are doing as well. Supporting bad practices whether it affects you or not is like spoiling your kid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2013)

^ if this is true, then it seems :


- they are fully aware and were expecting the negative reactions

- they still think they'll sell due to the clueless mainstream masses and/or people who actually like their policies .. their surveys show that

- they are trying to cater to the publishers who want all of this

- they wanted to sack physical discs entirely and go/promote digital only (including things like digital loaning/rentals etc.), for which their system seems to be made .. but they know they can't sack discs yet .. that's what they're aiming for though (probably their next gen will be digital only), whether you like it nor not


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't wait for Gametrailers PachAttack, Annoyed Gamer and The Final Bossman.

They're going to be awesome especially Marcus and Bossman.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 13, 2013)

For some reason this E3 ordeal is getting me all nostalgic over my first gaming console, the PS. Particularly the first game I ever played, Crash Bandicoot Warped and trying to figure out what the fucking jump button was when trying to escape the triceratops.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I can say to you that playing Devil May Cry HD feels much more comfortable and easy for me compared to when I played the original on the PS2. It all comes down to personal preference, I guess. Fuck, Bayonetta's core system is the 360. There's nothing inherently wrong with the controller for fast paced games.
> 
> I can safely say that I passionately hate the LR2 buttons on the PS controller, that's my biggest grip with it, especially the PS3 version.



I dunno about you


*Spoiler*: __ 










But a 360 is awkward to hold. That D-Pad should not be there.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> For some reason this E3 ordeal is getting me all nostalgic over my first gaming console, the PS. Particularly the first game I ever played, Crash Bandicoot Warped and trying to figure out what the fucking jump button was when trying to escape the triceratops.



It was one of my first games too!   PS was the first real console I ever had... but I had played before on the Snes that a friend lend me while she was on vacation. It was... a dream come true. I played Super Mario Bros, an Aliens game and Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2 until my mother ordered us to STOP or she will pull the plug. 

When I was little, like 5 years old, I'd walk to the showcases of the electronic stores and stare at the NES, the newer SNES, or even the PC of the time. I knew we were too poor and we couldn't afford it. 

But I knew. I knew that was _my_ stuff. "Computer stuff". At the time I had never used a PC or a console, but even then, I knew I was part of that. I knew I was Gamer even before getting my little hands on a controller.


Maybe I'm not a "hardcore" gamer... but it is part of my life now.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

My first video games that I played where doom and galaga. Good times!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

PS3 is my first solid console tbh. 

My parents never got the idea to buy me a console and my brother kept his Sega Megadrive/Genesis in his room so I never got access to it. After I turned 6, he stopped playing on it (that was in 2000) and soon turned his attention to PC's and programming. I wasn't really allowed to play games on his PC and so I had to keep myself busy mainly with toys. For the next few years, Lego was very prominent in my life. 

In my last year in elementary school (2006), I finally got a PSP for my birthday. Mainly because I asked my parents to get me one after friends from school let me play on theirs. I got my own handheld and was allowed to play on it after school. I was addicted to it shortly afterwards. I played so much, that my grades started to drop once I got into high school. It got to the point where my mother smashed the system on the ground in rage. Luckily I didn't invest a lot in the system and soon got over it. I shifted my interests mainly to music (DJing) and anime during high school. 

It was not until the latter years of high school when I craved gaming again. I tried to salvage my smashed PSP (yes I kept it) with replacement parts, but to no avail. I looked for cheaper 2nd hand PSP deals, but just couldn't find any. I managed to save up some money after a few months and ultimately turned my attention to the PS3. "Why not for once, enjoy solid gaming on a console instead on a handheld?" I told to myself, and I had almost enough money for a PS3 at the time (while I did have enough money for the PSP). After some extra months of saving money, I finally got a PS3 console in November 2011 (November 23th to be more precise, it was before holiday exams). This is the first real console I ever owned and God have I invested a lot into it by now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 13, 2013)

First gaming system NES.  

I am 27 so I am def an 80's baby 90's kid.  

I remember the first day I got my SNES and I got the Super Scope 


I never owned a sega genesis but my cousin had one i'd play on.  Loved sonic and vector man.

My next console where I really blossomed as a gamer was PS1.  I still remember the 4 disc set for Finanl Fantasy 7.


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I dunno about you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've been fully convinced for years that the 360's d-pad is just there for looks; it's wholly impractical otherwise. that and the trigger's are my only problems i have with the controller....

they're essentially the reason i didn't even bother with my 360 when it came to fighting games


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> First gaming system NES.
> 
> I am 27 so I am def an 80's baby 90's kid.
> 
> ...



I never really got to enjoy the PSOne, but I enjoyed the PS2 at my best friend's house. We would do nothing but play on his PS2 when I stayed over. I remember playing co-op on Ratchet & Clank (I forgot which game, I guess it was Ratchet Gladiator), fighting on Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 and DBZ Budokai 2. 

I did got to play PSOne later at another friend's house. He had Crash Bandicoot and GTA2. Man these were some good memories....

My best friend got a Wii, which soon got to collect dust in his living room, and the other friend got a 360. He only plays Sports games, Forza and FPShooters.



? said:


> I've been fully convinced for years that the 360's d-pad is just there for looks; it's wholly impractical otherwise. that and the trigger's are my only problems i have with the controller....
> 
> they're essentially the reason i didn't even bother with my 360 when it came to fighting games



The placement of the dual analog sticks are probably patented. Notice how all three consoles have their analog sticks placed differently?



Nevertheless the 360 controller still has the worst placement for the analog sticks imo.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

i never had a problem with the ps3 controller's L2 and R2 buttons, you guys are weird imo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

Neo-Geo was my first system.

Dat Metal Slug and KOG, man.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

It's just annoying especially for fighting games that use these buttons to block _cough*Naruto UNS games*cough_


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> Neo-Geo was my first system.
> 
> Dat Metal Slug and KOG, man.



I used to play Metal Slug on the arcade machine at my local sports hall 

Man the amount of euros I spent on that machine...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nevertheless the 360 controller still has the worst placement for the analog sticks imo.



I think the 360 analog placement is just fine,not as good as the dualshovk but I can live with it. The wii u pro controler on the other hand is missed up. I tried it once and it felt so wrong.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> For some reason this E3 ordeal is getting me all nostalgic over my first gaming console, the PS. Particularly the first game I ever played, Crash Bandicoot Warped and trying to figure out what the fucking jump button was when trying to escape the triceratops.



My first console was the MegaDrive and the PS1 was my second. 

I remember playing Crash Bandicoot too. My younger sister would only play that game and nothing else and she's still not a gamer.

It's a testament to the makers of the game that even young kids who don't know anything can still get hooked on their games.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

So what is your fav console design?

Mine is PS2 slim. That thing is fucking sexy.

Reason why I like the PS4's design is because it resembles the PS2's design. 
The PS4 slim will look a lot like the PS2 slim.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 13, 2013)

3d Model of ps4


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

For me? The Gamecube.

Yeah, it did have kind of a tacky purple color for its primary model, but just the shape and weight of it practically _screams_ sturdy. I also liked the compact size and the handle bar on the back, which made transporting it to friends' houses easy, and I visited friends a LOT in high-school. Plus, I just liked how it looked. Not too goofy looking like the PS1/N64. Not too serious looking like the PS2 or XBox. Just kinda sat in the middle.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lSfMy7UR8Zg[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds like some good news for me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> First gaming system NES.
> 
> I am 27 so I am def an 80's baby 90's kid.
> 
> ...


Just like me my first system was a NES loved playing the Mario games. Got it for my birthday from my grandma. 
My favorite systems are the 64 and ps2 the 64 because of Zelda loved that game. And the ps 2 best system IMO still play it to this day. I have owned every system except the dream cast and wii u. Even owned an Atari I bought in a yard sales as a kid. But I think the ps 4 should be good.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]lSfMy7UR8Zg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sounds like some good news for me.



From the description, it looks like they payed a lot of attention to the thumbs this time around. Seems nice. The only thing I don't like is where the "options" button is (I'm gonna assume that's the new "start" button?). Otherwise fine. The response to it when it was first shown a few months back was a bit of an overreaction in hindsight.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Shirker said:


> For me? The Gamecube.
> 
> Yeah, it did have kind of a tacky purple color for its primary model, but just the shape and weight of it practically _screams_ sturdy. I also liked the compact size and the handle bar on the back, which made transporting it to friends' houses easy, and I visited friends a LOT in high-school. Plus, I just liked how it looked. Not too goofy looking like the PS1/N64. Not too serious looking like the PS2 or XBox. Just kinda sat in the middle.



I think I don't like the Gamecube primarily because of the purple color. One of my friends had a silver one and it looked absolutely stylish.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

idk whether that touchpad is going to be useful or not...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So what is your fav console design?





Shirker said:


> For me? The Gamecube.



EWWWWWWWWWW!! 

IMO, of course.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> idk whether that touchpad is going to be useful or not...



The only thing I can think of a use for is web-browsing; the cursor on the PS3 is friggin' slow. Other than that... *shrugs*.
Might become another sixaxis deal: something nifty that game developers _can_ implement, but probably won't.



Furious George said:


> EWWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Furious George said:


> EWWWWWWWWWW!!
> 
> IMO, of course.



What's yours then?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2013)

Shirker said:


> For me? The Gamecube.



I pick this, too! 

For me, the Gamecube was the perfect console. Best controller. Best games. Best everything.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I used to play Metal Slug on the arcade machine at my local sports hall
> 
> Man the amount of euros I spent on that machine...



Me too, man.....And it was fun too since it was a gather around as well and we used to do tourneys. 



Daftvirgin said:


> So what is your fav console design?
> 
> Mine is PS2 slim. That thing is fucking sexy.
> 
> ...



Definitely the PS2 as it had the best games.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Yo I was asking about design alone people.

imo even the Sega Master System looks better than xBox One design.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I pick this, too!
> 
> For me, the Gamecube was the perfect console. Best controller. Best games. Best everything.



I'll third this.

We're part of a dying breed.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Favourite console design?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Playstation 9


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Me? Snes. I just loved how the thing looked. It screamed GAMES.

PS1 felt too fragil.
N64 I didn't like the form.
PS2 too bulky for my taste.
Gamecube. I don't like cubes. 
XBOX, holy shit I can kill someone with this brick.
PS2 slim. Nice, I'll give it that.
Wii... It's small and nice. I liked it.
Xbox 360. Not bad at all. 
PS3. Fingerprints... fingerprints all over the place. How the fuck that happen? I don't even touch around it!? Big too.
Xbox slim. I have come to like the design. 
Wii U. Not much of a difference for me from the Wii.  It's fine I guess.
Xbox One. lol why do they keep making them so big!? 
PS4, small and sleek. Good in my book.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> Definitely the PS2 as it had the best games.



Am I the only one that liked his psOne more than the ps2? Ps2 was king,but for one reason I enjoyed playing my psOne more.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Am I the only one that liked his psOne more than the ps2? Ps2 was king,but for one reason I enjoyed playing my psOne more.



PS2 was awesome but PS1 was the king of the jRPG.  Only the SNES really can rival it in jRPG quality.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Am I the only one that liked his psOne more than the ps2? Ps2 was king,but for one reason I enjoyed playing my psOne more.



I have my reasons why enjoyed the PS1 much more.  

But! I did get the classic versions of my favorite games on the PSN: Threads of Fate, Crash Bandicoot Warped, Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill, Breath of Fire IV, Chrono Trigger...

And... AAAAAND, I got the original Chrono Cross cds a couple of years ago.  so there. Once I know true quality I'm willing to toss my money at them if I have it.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Me? Snes. I just loved how the thing looked. It screamed GAMES.
> 
> PS1 felt too fragil.
> N64 I didn't like the form.
> ...



PS1: Simple and straightforward
N64: Looks like crap
PS2: Too bulky
Gamecube: It's okay, compact and simplistic
xBox: Ugly, a real aesthetic disaster
PS2 slim: *orgasm*
Wii: Love it, simplistic and compact
xBox 360: Looked good until slim model came out
PS3: Who designed this ugly behemoth of a thing?!
xBox 360 slim: A bliss to look at, beautiful design
PS3 slim: Damn nice, huge improvement over the original PS3
Wii mini: Looks like a tape recorder but it's simplistic
PS3 super slim: fuck who redesign this shiny piece of plastic again?
Wii U: looks sleek, but why does the gamepad look bigger than the console itself?
xBox One: _one_ word: VCR
xBox 360 slim (post-E3): xBox One mini? ugh...
PS4: Glad they based it on the PS2 slim design


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What's yours then?



A , honestly. 

I'm not really with console designs that make it painfully obvious that this is a video game system. Obvious colors, obvious logos, obvious buttons... no thanks. 

That's why I'm such a fan of the new PS4's look.



Kaitou said:


> Definitely the PS2 *as it had the best games.*



But he's asking about the design of the console, you cheater.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> PS2 was awesome but PS1 was the king of the jRPG.  Only the SNES really can rival it in jRPG quality.



Not just the king of JRPG's but I can say platformers as well. 




soulnova said:


> I have my reasons why enjoyed the PS1 much more.
> 
> But! I did get the classic versions of my favorite games on the PSN: Threads of Fate, Crash Bandicoot Warped, Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill, Breath of Fire IV, Chrono Trigger...
> 
> And... AAAAAND, I got the original Chrono Cross cds a couple of years ago.  so there. Once I know true quality I'm willing to toss my money at them if I have it.



I'd add castelvania symphony of the night and final fantasy 7 to that list. I didn't play threads of fate or bliss of fire though. Also you never played resident evil?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2013)

My favourite console design is probably the Dreamcast's, followed by the Wii, followed by the GC. I'm not really a fan of the other designs, but I don't exactly dislike them as I accept that they don't really have a choice. Save for the Xbox designs, all of them are hideous.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Am I the only one that liked his psOne more than the ps2? Ps2 was king,but for one reason I enjoyed playing my psOne more.



The PS2 plays PS1 games so I don't really understand your logic.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Furious George said:


> A , honestly.
> 
> I'm not really with console designs that make it painfully obvious that this is a video game system. Obvious colors, obvious logos, obvious buttons... no thanks.
> 
> That's why I'm such a fan of the new PS4's look.



Why a black Wii in particular? The white one suits the design better imo, but shouldn't any color suit a good design (as long as it's not a godawful unappealing or flashy color)?



Gunners said:


> My favourite console design is probably the Dreamcast's, followed by the Wii, followed by the GC. I'm not really a fan of the other designs, but I don't exactly dislike them as I accept that they don't really have a choice. Save for the Xbox designs, all of them are hideous.



The Dreamcast looks like a redesigned PS1 with no real direction imo:


color grey/white: check
prominent disk lid: check
logo on disk lid: check
front controller ports: check
reset & power button in bottom corners: check


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

I didn't play Resident Evil or Castelvania... But I did play FF7, FF8, FF9 and Tactics. 

Most of my games had to be "family friendly" because everyone in the house played (I was 14 at the time, a 10 yr old sister and a 3 year old brother... yes, he played too). Silent Hill I played at my boyfriend's house and I got it on the PSN mostly for him. 

I totally TOTALLY recommend you play *Threads of Fate*. It is a plataform/rpg. It has two main characters and the tone of the story changes with the one you play with:  and .  You need to finish both versions of the story to get an "special full ending". Do it. Both of them are amazing on their own right, one is full of heart-wrenching revelations and the other is simply hilarious. I would recommend to start with the boy. 

Breath of Fire IV is also very good isometric RPG with an amazing story.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The PS2 plays PS1 games so I don't really understand your logic.



Yes it does but I think he's more talking about that generation of games as a whole rather than the system specifically.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> The Dreamcast looks like a redesigned PS1 with no real direction imo:
> 
> 
> color grey/white: check
> ...


Features on most consoles in the 90s. Anyway, it looked more like the Sega Saturn, which came out before the Playstation 1.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 13, 2013)

So I have a quick question for you guys:

If a game is released across gens (i.e. PS3 and PS4), does playing it on the newest console really add anything? And I'm not talking about the fine details. I'm talking about serious differences.

Would vary based on the console (i.e. Xbox 360/One) or would the game itself determine that?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I dunno about you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that thumb should not rest there it is supposed to rest on YABX section at least if you playing a fighting if you playing a fast paced shooter like COD then it really depends if you are going to be switching weapons (campers) more often than you are to be moving around (non campers), the controller it is also made easier to hold because of the trigger buttons, not to mention that they make shooters (and any action which uses them) because it comfortably adapts to the grip on the fingers that rest there provide, never mind other advantages like having the right balance of weight, and also having being big enough for grown guy hands


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't get what you're trying to ask for...

If a cross-gen game comes out, it should have the same content and experience on all platforms, right? How should there be a difference between one and another?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I have my reasons why enjoyed the PS1 much more.
> 
> But! I did get the classic versions of my favorite games on the PSN: Threads of Fate, Crash Bandicoot Warped, Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill, Breath of Fire IV, Chrono Trigger...
> 
> And... AAAAAND, I got the original Chrono Cross cds a couple of years ago.  so there. Once I know true quality I'm willing to toss my money at them if I have it.



The lack of Xenogears, Wild Arms 1 and 2, and Persona 2 IS/EP on your list frightens me.

Also Threads of Fate and Brave Fencer Musashi. Get these games, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't get what you're trying to ask for...
> 
> If a cross-gen game comes out, it should have the same content and experience on all platforms, right? How should there be a difference between one and another?



I imagine that the only thing newer gens should have over would be graphics ( not really that big of a noticeable leap this gen) and loading times I imagine


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that thumb should not rest there it is supposed to rest on YABX section at least if you playing a fighting if you playing a fast paced shooter like COD then it really depends if you are going to be switching weapons (campers) more often than you are to be moving around (non campers), the controller it is also made easier to hold because of the trigger buttons, not to mention that they make shooters (and any action which uses them) because it comfortably adapts to the grip on the fingers that rest there provide, never mind other advantages like having the right balance of weight, and also having being big enough for grown guy hands



It really comes down to personal preferences. One could theoretically even argue that the Wiimote is the most comfortable controller


----------



## Justice (Jun 13, 2013)

Got to save up 400 dollars. Got to get FF15, KH3, MGS5, and Watch Dogs. :amazed


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ClKFXajB7ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

I fucking love that guy


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 13, 2013)

well I only hope MS learns from this like sony learnt from PS3


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

Implying Sony fucked up with the PS3 1/10th as hard as Microsoft has with the XBox1? 

Hell Sony wrecked Microsoft last gen too. Ps3>>>>>Xbox360 no matter which way you looked at it. Better hardware, better exclusives, better 3rd party support, and better addons.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why a black Wii in particular? The white one suits the design better imo, but shouldn't any color suit a good design (as long as it's not a godawful unappealing or flashy color)?



No particular reason. I just like it in black.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> Implying Sony fucked up with the PS3 1/10th as hard as Microsoft has with the XBox1?
> 
> Hell Sony wrecked Microsoft last gen too. Ps3>>>>>Xbox360 no matter which way you looked at it. Better hardware, better exclusives, better 3rd party support, and better addons.



You can't play Super Robot Wars: Original Generations 2nd on a Xbox.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leLZUTgCuDQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1EeXsxYor0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Fate115 (Jun 13, 2013)

In case it wasn't mentioned here yet.



Getting desperate now aren't we Microsoft?


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't get what you're trying to ask for...
> 
> If a cross-gen game comes out, it should have the same content and experience on all platforms, right? How should there be a difference between one and another?



So basically a game that is cross-gen will only be as good as it could be on the last gen? None of the improvements in graphics, lighting, audio, etc. granted by the next gen?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> So basically a game that is cross-gen will only be as good as it could be on the last gen? None of the improvements in graphics, lighting, audio, etc. granted by the next gen?



Some launch games from PS2/Xbox to PS3/X360 were the same.

I think GUN had only minor improvements? 

Also the first Need for Speed Most Wanted right? 

Gonna google it actually.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 13, 2013)

cross gen games look and play better on the superior gen, devs usually add features and optimise the games for them even if they weren't the leading platforms


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, PB is right.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> In case it wasn't mentioned here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting desperate now aren't we Microsoft?



Is that guy actually a Microsoft employee? The stories are getting so ludicrous and comical, that I wouldn't be surprised if real life trolls are further sabotaging Microsoft's name .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hell Sony wrecked Microsoft last gen too. Ps3>>>>>Xbox360 no matter which way you looked at it. Better hardware, better exclusives, better 3rd party support, and better addons.





well, maybe exclusives


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]71H69yDZ6W4[/YOUTUBE]

Has anyone linked this yet?


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 14, 2013)

Loved the KH part.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7DzZwAP2H8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9IOP3QN3CI[/YOUTUBE]

These are also pretty funny. The Nintendo is hilarious.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

I AM GROWN MAN WHY DO I WANT TO PLAY THIS GAME SO BADLY?


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

lol Dunkey's videos are fucking hilarious too


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> cross gen games look and play better on the superior gen, devs usually add features and optimise the games for them even if they weren't the leading platforms



Watch Dogs is a prime example of this.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 14, 2013)

There is so much negativity surrounding the xbone in gaming communities and it even leaked to 9gag among other things.

Could the ps4 be as successful as the ps2 this generation?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

AMD on GDDR 5[ps4] vs DDR3[xb1]


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> There is so much negativity surrounding the xbone in gaming communities and it even leaked to 9gag among other things.
> 
> Could the ps4 be as successful as the ps2 this generation?



In theory yes. 

But there are some different things happening this generation compared to the PS2 era.

First of all Nintendo is being more collaborative with developers  this time around and a good amount of developers are at least open to the idea of developing for a nintendo platform.

Development has gotten very expensive if square can actually make a conscious decision to put their games on the fucking ONE you know it's really bad out there so supporting one console isn't a very good business decision these days.

Indie developers love both the PS4 and the Wii U. While the AAA gaming market seems to getting more constricted indie development is on the rise bringing back some of the core elements that have been missing in many games and both Sony and Nintendo(more Nintendo) seem to have an interest in nurturing that.

But i do know one thing. PS4 will DEFINITELY be more successful than the PS3.  I at least know that much.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> There is so much negativity surrounding the xbone in gaming communities and it even leaked to 9gag among other things.
> 
> Could the ps4 be as successful as the ps2 this generation?



Well seeing as the WiiU is largely being ignored until the bigger titles on it come out and since nobody is going to buy the XBox One, yeah, I'd imagine the ps4 will have record sales on it's release and is going to be a lot more successful than the ps3 over it's lifespan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Could the ps4 be as successful as the ps2 this generation?



No, I don't see it happening. They can dominate, but not on that extent.

Back then Sony as a whole had a lot more pull, the playstation brand was so powerful, they had an expansive library full of third party exclusives. That's hard to recreate these days and you also gotta factor in that a lot of people changed allegiances last generation. Like it or not, there's a lot of people that's gonna be reluctant of making the jump from xbox, people get attached to things.

But I can see the ps4 being the "leader" this gen and maybe surpassing 100M units sold.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

You know, it's so interesting. So I watched E3 and while being a big fan of many different genre's, and liking every single genre besides dance games, I am most excited about RPGs, mainly because it's my favorite. So FF15 and KH3 announced and Dark Souls 2 stuff, super excited, but FF14 was the most appealing right now because it's 2 months away, which is more more firm in my mind then 1 or 2 years away. Anyways, its interesting because I got attached to a game, well, multiple games, but I mainly focus on FF14 since there is more info and it's coming sooner then the others. I caught myself in the act of, well, *researching *the game. Still am. As I type(speaketh), i have 5 tabs open on FF14 info, going from article to article and video to video on FF14 information

No casual person does that, and the reason I find it interesting is because if I am going to pay for something, I am going to research and invest time into teaching myself the basics and inner workings of that game so I can expect what to do, and to inspect the quality and the opinions of beta testers/previews and hands-on type information. 

Why, why in the blue hell, do people, the "casual" audience, not research at least a little? I mean, the closest thing to research for them, is for their friends to buy it and for them to try it out to see if they like it, right? Or demo's(probably not those, getting into more gamer territory with those), or for their friends to recommend it and compare it to something they might have liked before(*1:* You like halo?* 2:* Yeah *1*: try this its CoD, its shooter too). If you are going to buy something as expensive as a game then why don't they research it a little bit to see if they like it rather then go, "Oh hey that looks fun, derrrrpp", or "I played that last year I play it again"....

Yes, I just realized this now because it's just something that I never bothered to think about, but when you do you realize that casuals don't seem to fucking care, like maybe 3% of their care factor out of 100%.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 will DEFINITELY be more successful than the PS3.  I at least know that much.



With this i can agree with. 

Sony seems to have really fixed up and learned from their mistakes. I wonder how big a role Yoshida, Yosp & Cerny are playing in that. 

Funny enough it looks like the xbox is channelling Kutaragi's vengeful spirit.

Things seems to have aligned for the ps4, it rests on sony to capitalise, it also helps that nintendo is in a weird space right now, I don't really see it as a competitor but more of a complementary piece of hardware, I don't look at the Wii U and think _"it's either that or the ps4"_, I look at Wii U and think _"I'll get that at some point, after getting my PS4"_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 14, 2013)

My only concern with PS4 is their 3rd party support.  Xbox seems to be sending bribes to all 3rd party devs.  Ps4 strengths will definitely come down to their first party and indie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> With this i can agree with.
> 
> Sony seems to have really fixed up and learned from their mistakes. I wonder how big a role Yoshida, Yosp & Cerny are playing in that.
> 
> ...



Which is what nintendo is basically doing/banking they know you're going to want other consoles thus they're not fighting to be the only console in your house. They're saying to have a console threeway with you, Nintendo, and Sony/Microsoft. They let Sony and Microsoft lock horns while they stand around going "Why should I fight I know I'm getting in either way it's just whose joining me." Last generation it was a wii360 combo, this generation seems to tilt more towards wiiUStation4.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Well let's see. PS4 will have 20 exclusive games in the first year. Lots first party, some 2nd or 3rd. 40 games with exclusive content, like Diablo 3, etc. 

Basically, Ps4 will get roughly all the same 3rd party games as X1, and more if X1 starts to fall off or sells less. It will also have more indies and more first party titles, with higher quality in those 2 regards


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> Could the ps4 be as successful as the ps2 this generation?


nope                  .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

It actually can. Every generation, more people buy consoles, as a whole. The only thing you have to think about when it comes to this is...how big the pie has gotten, and how big of a slice of that pie will PS4 take?

135 million Gen 5. 210 million for Gen 6. 260 million Gen 7. (Units sold). 

Expect around 300 million gen 8. Now do you really think 100-150 million people will buy Wii u +X1? I see Wii u selling 40 million-50 million. X1 can't and won't be as popular as X360, fact. Half of that install base doesn't even use consistent internet, and they also are not launching in Asia until late 2014, and when they do they will sell less then 1 million probably in the whole region.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

PS2 sold about the same as PS3 & X360 *combined* 

and 1.5x more then even the Wii


can't touch that


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 14, 2013)

This console sucks horse shit!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry someone told me this was the Xbone village. My apologies


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> PS2 sold about the same as PS3 & X360 *combined*
> 
> and 1.5x more then even the Wii
> 
> ...



And no console will for a good while.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

well to be fair the ps2 had over a decade to solidify it's reign. 

Give that to the ps4 and it might surpass it given the nonexistent competition sony seems to have this gen.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 14, 2013)

I think people are underestiamting how stupid the mass are.  Xbox one will sell very well in the UK, US and Aussie Land


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

You're underestimating the word of mouth, the more expensive price tag, and that Gamestop is actively running a campaign against the Xbox one(by handing out flyers, only advertising playstation/nintendo shit, and informing any and all people who try to pre order xbox 1 the negative features it imposes).

Trust me, its basically Gamers+Gamestop+Huge Price tag+All Media sites like yahoo and forbes and gaming sites vs Xbox one.

You're underestimating that power. The only reason Wii sold well to casuals was the 250 dollar price tag. if it was 500 bucks, it would sell 30 million


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

define "very well"


----------



## Augors (Jun 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I think people are underestiamting how stupid the mass are.  Xbox one will sell very well in the UK, US and Aussie Land


Agree.

I say there some people that don't know about the feature or know about the Xbox one exists yet, which are mostly ignorant people don't do their research.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> My only concern with PS4 is their 3rd party support.  Xbox seems to be sending bribes to all 3rd party devs.  Ps4 strengths will definitely come down to their first party and indie.



bribing strategy doesn't pay off in the long term, specially when you're only buying timed exclusivity, besides you can only send bribes for so long, as much money as microsoft has, they still have to pay shareholders and investors their dividends

if anything i'm surprised with the amount of third party love the ps4 is getting, they seem to be the _"developer's console"_ with all the praise they've been getting, i mean:


*Spoiler*: __ 








also, most games i saw at e3 were using ps4 controllers to showcase them, besides, publishers flock to were the sales are and if pre-order numbers are anything to go by, the xbox is going to be pummelled 

sony just has to make sure they secure at least one or two exclusives as hard as that is these days, because their first party is strong and they already have the indie love



Audible Phonetics said:


> I think people are underestiamting how stupid the mass are.  Xbox one will sell very well in the UK, US and Aussie Land



this will be true initially, but outside of the US the xbox will need an extra peripheral for it's tv usage and the internet and drm will be long term hindrances for microsoft

I see them selling really well for the first 2-3 years then it will just dip


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Derrr, if almost every media site is lamenting the box, and even sites like Yahoo, and 90% of gamers are against it by many polls, or close to 90%, they will tell their friends, word of mouth.

Believe it or not, most people in US have a friend who is a gamer, or a little knowledgeable about games, especially Xbox's core audience, the frat bro's and the teenagers. They will be told how shit is.

Like for example, my xbro friend, he is all Xbox all day. I told him what the features of the Xbox one were, he had enough. He was done, he switched immediately, thinking how fucking stupid that is, it pissed him off. This is your typical, Call of Duty, Nazi Zombies, Gears of War, That's all I play-casual. No Rpgs, no other games, just shooters. 

And it was easy for him because the PS4 is not the PS3. The PS3 has what xbro's consider shit online. The PS4's online will be 2nd to none, far surpassing X360 online, and possibly surpassing(but might not) Xbox 1's online.  So to them, it is no problem switching to a better device then the current one they use just to play Call of Duty


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

i'm still wondering who was the idiot that suggested microsoft should bet on "tv"

people are getting away from tv, not flocking to it

netflix, hulu etc..shit like that been getting people away from tv/cable, if you have netflix and a PC you seriously don't need cable, almost every show is available in some manner on the internet


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 14, 2013)

Goova..

Going a bit far there.  I am by no means an Xbot.  Been ps my whole life.  But MS Live runs circles around PS Network.  Only thing we can hope for is that now that it is a pay service it'll become better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

This is like marketing 101 or whatever. 

-Better device all around
-Better Price tag
-Consumer loyalty, Consumer respect, 75% of the "Hardcore" Consumers on your side
-Media on your side from a "Good PR" perspective, on bad side of your competitors
-#1 Retailer who sells your product is actively campaigning against it using various methods to attract as little attention as possible to competitors device

====== In all of your minds this equals === $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for Competitor, no matter what.


[Youtube]96kwILL35ig[/youtube]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Goova..
> 
> Going a bit far there.  I am by no means an Xbot.  Been ps my whole life.  But MS Live runs circles around PS Network.  Only thing we can hope for is that now that it is a pay service it'll become better.



With a new console....the Network for PS4 will be infinitely better then Xbox 360, you do realize that? The only competitor to PS4's network will be X1's network(probably better, 3 gbs of ram for OS)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I think people are underestiamting how stupid the mass are.  Xbox one will sell very well in the UK, US and Aussie Land


yep .. at least in US I see it being at least on par with PS4


although I wonder about *everywhere else* in the world (could very well flop) .. on the other hand, MS doesn't seem to *care* about everywhere else and they likely won't be putting that much money into pushing it in those territories (or even making that many boxes for those territories in the first place) meaning they won't need to sell that many to get profits

still, it'll mean that overall worlwide PS4 will be ahead, but in those MS favored countries Xbone should do fine 






> netflix, hulu etc..shit like that been getting people away from tv/cable, if you have netflix and a PC you seriously don't need cable, almost every show is available in some manner on the internet


HBO


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

Goova said:


> The PS4's online will be 2nd to none



Hopefully, they certainly seem intent on that:



> "We decided that on PS4, because we want to continue to invest and improve our new services, we've asked the most engaged consumers in the online activities to share the burden with us so that we can continue to invest, we have as a goal to provide very robust and great online services going forward."



so yeah, the subscription money will be invested on their online structure and that should be great for us users.

Another thing that needs to be factored is PS+, when people that don't have it, get it and realise how good a service and value it is, it's a wrap.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I think people are underestiamting how stupid the mass are.  Xbox one will sell very well in the UK, US and Aussie Land



In the US it'll sell. Most Americans are stupid and all the features of the Xbone are specific to the Americans so they actually have a reason to buy into the who idea.

In the UK and Australia we couldn't give a toss about Madden (the game about rugby for whimps). All the TV stuff won't work. None of the supposed benefits of the Xbone being online will be available here.

There are some people who'll get the Xbone because they had the 360 and don't know much else but there are a whole load of us who know about the consoles who will be evangelising against the Xbone and I'm sure that in every group of friend there's one guy (the 'hardcore' gamer) who'll dictate what to get. Guess what the hardcore guys are saying? Stay away from the Xbone like it's the plague.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> 75% of the "Hardcore" Consumers on your side





> I'm sure that in every group of friend there's one guy (the 'hardcore' gamer) who'll dictate what to get


oh you guys 


those "hardcore gamers" are a drop in the ocean


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> HBO



yes, because your average consumer will dump $500 on a device that STILL needs a standalone cable box just for HBO 

not to mention that HBO's allure is only a 'murican thing


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I think people are underestiamting how stupid the mass are.  Xbox one will sell very well in the UK, US and Aussie Land



And I feel like you're overestimating. Or rather your idea of where the stupidity will be placed is a bit off.

There's a reason EA are in the shithouse right now and are basically scrapping ideas that have put a damper on their reputation. Capcom is doing a bit of restructuring itself.

Not saying it won't sell. Being a new gaming system, it'll sell, but I have a feeling the price alone will kinda make consumers frown and go somewhere else and thus, won't sell as well as the other 2 systems. No amount of presumed stupidity will outweigh the human ability to be cheap.



Black Wraith said:


> In the US it'll sell. Most Americans are stupid and all the features of the Xbone are specific to the Americans so they actually have a reason to buy into the who idea.



...a little rude....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

IIRC didn't PS3 already have the lead in europe? I think the 360 had a slight lead in the UK but Europe overall was PS3 dominated

now that some countries in europe like portugal, poland etc won't even be supported by xbox and the fact that xbox one's tv capabilities won't work outside of the US without extra peripherals, europe will again be in sony's hand

xbox one is a console for 'murican sport fans


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

the built-in Kinect 2.0 can alleviate the price difference for some of the buyers


Kinect actually sold 24+ millions  .. 8 million of them in the first 2 months


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> oh you guys
> 
> 
> those "hardcore gamers" are a drop in the ocean



No. It's not just the hardcore. The regular gamer is informed enough to know the differences of the two console. there are like a jillion of those. The hardcore know almost everything and can explain it well, the gamer knows it doesnt play used games and requires online. 

This is simple information people, seriously, are you people that fucking jaded? This information is on Yahoo, Forbes, and 10 million other websites that do not and are not applicable to the gamer audience. In your heads, it's impossible for simple and easy-to-convey information like No Used Games and Always Online, to be comprehended by the human race?

Fuckin jaded pricks


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> oh you guys
> 
> 
> those "hardcore gamers" are a drop in the ocean



We might be a drop in the ocean but we are the .

Publishers aren't going to wait around for the Xbone to drop in price and they'll just go to the PS4 which will have a bigger share especially in the beginning. 

No parent is going to go out an buy something that cost $400-$500 item, they'll only buy it once the price goes down and they here people talking how good it is.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> yep .. at least in US I see it being at least on par with PS4



On par?

Flutter what the fuck are you smoking and where can I get some? ck

Get your cancer out of here it's clear you're a Xbox fanboy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Some of you are bit more casual then others so I will forgive you for not knowing about the campaigns by gamestop against Xbox one and smaller shit like Restaurants placing signs out telling people to "share their  food, unlike the xbox one"....Theres so much small shit.

In your heads you see the gamers as like 10 million people, when really its around 100 million.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

time will tell 


M$ has yet to start its brainwashing advertising campaign 



not to mention that there *already* people now who actually like Xbone  :

- I imagine *some* of those who like/want digital distribution and don't care at all about discs or second-hand

- Kinect lovers

- Halo fanboys 

- just plain hardcore M$ fanboys


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Goova said:


> Some of you are bit more casual then others so I will forgive you for not knowing about the campaigns by gamestop against Xbox one and smaller shit like Restaurants placing signs out telling people to "share their  food, unlike the xbox one"....Theres so much small shit.
> 
> In your heads you see the gamers as like 10 million people, when really its around 100 million.



There's at least 300 million "gamers" worldwide. IF we assume that 850 million people worldwide actually play games. I believe the number "1 Billion Gamers" was thrown out there during e3 a handful of times.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> On par?
> 
> Flutter what the fuck are you smoking and where can I get some? ck
> 
> Get your cancer out of here it's clear you're a Xbox fanboy.




you underestimate 'Murica 


I got a X360, but I won't get an Xbone  .. I'll most likely get nothing (not even a PC upgrade) in the foreseeable future tbh


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> M$ has yet to start its brainwashing advertising campaign



how long ago did the brainwashing campaign against the xbox one start? 

they have a lot of ground to catch up to


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

Goova said:


> You're underestimating the word of mouth, the more expensive price tag, and that Gamestop is actively running a campaign against the Xbox one(by handing out flyers, only advertising playstation/nintendo shit, and informing any and all people who try to pre order xbox 1 the negative features it imposes).
> 
> Trust me, its basically Gamers+Gamestop+Huge Price tag+All Media sites like yahoo and forbes and gaming sites vs Xbox one.
> 
> You're underestimating that power. The only reason Wii sold well to casuals was the 250 dollar price tag. if it was 500 bucks, it would sell 30 million



wend people are buying the xbox one they need to tell them about the online requirement or a lot of parent and grandparent will be pissed wend they realize that they don't work because they dont have internet


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> There's at least 300 million "gamers" worldwide. IF we assume that 850 million people worldwide actually play games. I believe the number "1 Billion Gamers" was thrown out there during e3 a handful of times.



I speaketh about the people who know basic information with games. COnsoles are about as basic as you can get, and all these people think that very basic information cannot be sent out at all...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

just be prepared if it doesn't flop


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> just be prepared if it doesn't flop


Be prepared if it does. It doesn't have to flop though, If it sells 50 million, it's a failure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

if it flops the lost sales will go to WiiU


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

It'd be lucky to sell 5 million at this rate.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

*E3 2013: PS4 Outpacing Xbox One Pre-Orders*


> Early data for console pre-orders from major online retailers in the United States show consumers pre-ordered approximately three PS4 units for every two Xbox One consoles during the period between Monday June 10 to Wednesday June 12. While this is not an indication of future purchase intent, it does seem to suggest that Sony resonated louder with consumers during E3 2013 than Microsoft.
> 
> GN users were unquestionably swayed by Sony’s messaging during this year’s Electronic Entertainment Expo. We asked our readers who they thought was “winning E3” during the show. Over 280,000 of you responded, and Sony took the top spot with 81% of the votes. Microsoft garnered 12% and Nintendo grabbed the remaining 7%.
> 
> While Sony seems to have the advantage in the pre-order race at this point, Microsoft Games Studio VP Phil Spencer did respond to the recent consumer concerns over mandatory connectivity checks and the seemingly unfriendly approach towards used games and lending by saying, “this isn't a sprint. The platform launches this November; we've got more content to share."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

3 to 2 ?


----------



## lathia (Jun 14, 2013)

That's definitely not counting common folk who don't care about per-ordering. I'm going to walk into a retail store and sure as hell get me a ps4 once it's available.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> 3 to 2 ?



81% to 12%?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> 81% to 12%?


that voting implies Xbone will sell more then WiiU 


so it can't be true


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> stick a cheeky inch into my anus


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if he was sticking it in "no homo"


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 14, 2013)

Sony master race, bitches!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> if it flops the lost sales will go to WiiU



They're already going to the WiiU. 

And the Kinect was good..........for anything else besides using it for the 360.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> IIRC didn't PS3 already have the lead in europe? I think the 360 had a slight lead in the UK but Europe overall was PS3 dominated
> 
> now that some countries in europe like portugal, poland etc won't even be supported by xbox and the fact that xbox one's tv capabilities won't work outside of the US without extra peripherals, europe will again be in sony's hand
> 
> xbox one is a console for 'murican sport fans



Actually everywhere outside the US the PS3 > 360 in terms of sales i believe and this is with the whole having to buy multiple Xboxes due to RROD.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

This looks bland as all shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Actually everywhere outside the US the PS3 > 360 in terms of sales i believe and this is with the whole having to buy multiple Xboxes due to RROD.



I think over here the 360 is winning.

We need to get some reliable numbers.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This looks bland as all shit.



Thats why i'm not buying that festering pile of mediocrity. 

Not all of them can be winners


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This looks bland as all shit.



It's a game for the kids.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I think over here the 360 is winning.
> 
> We need to get some reliable numbers.



naah that can't be right, I was the only one among my friends who ever had a 360. Most everybody I know use a ps3, of course I'm not speaking for the rest of the country.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

3rd console curse, people.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

So can the PS4 play PlayStation 2 Games?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This looks bland as all shit.



I don't know, it looks fun enough to me.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2013)

The more I think about things is the more I think to myself ''What was Microsoft thinking''. I think their current predicament is an example of why companies should rotate the people who make decisions, so that they have people of the current generation in a position of power. On one level I can't really doubt their sense because they've made billions ( when I have not), but at the same time I have a feeling that their fuck ups are a result of them believing what could work in the 90s would will work in the 10s.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> - just plain hardcore M$ fanboys



You mean Like you?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So can the PS4 play PlayStation 2 Games?



Yes, backwards compatibility all the way back to the PSone


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's a game for the kids.



With the power of the PS4 it would have been interesting to see more interaction with the environments like what infamous seems to be pushing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> You mean Like you?


i didn't mean to rustle your feelings


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> i didn't mean to rustle your feelings



Don't be ashamed about it bro. Everybody will defend their favorite brand from time to time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 14, 2013)

The bias he has for the XBox lol.

[YOUTUBE]Zy4QVYCkjTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2013)

Flutter go back to the cancerdome 

Also stop spamming >


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So can the PS4 play PlayStation 2 Games?



Even your PC can do that.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 14, 2013)

Soon your cellphones will be able to play ps2 games.

Hell I'm pretty sure you can run the emulator on a tablet these days.

If anything, you can just play them on your ps3. I still got my ps2/1/snes/nes, even if its just gathering dust.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Soon your cellphones will be able to play ps2 games.
> 
> Hell I'm pretty sure you can run the emulator on a tablet these days.



GTA III and GTA VC have mobile ports. Controls are terrible though, the games are obviously not designed for touchscreens.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Even your PC can do that.



I'm doing that on my PC right now!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

*PS4 Games Demoed on PS4 Dev Kits Says Blow, Xbox One Games Spotted Running on PCs With Nvidia Cards*




> It just keeps getting worse for Microsoft: After facing a consumer backlash over DRM, a bizarrely high price and no love on Amazon, a new scandal has emerged.
> 
> Earlier today, CinemaBlend commented on the fact that a broken Xbox One game returned to the Windows 7 home screen, and that, in a pic we could see that it was running on a Nvidia 700 series GTX GPU (the Xbox One uses AMD). The Battlefield 4 demo ?running on Xbox One? was also spotted to include the PC command ?backspace?. While it sounded terrible ? these are meant to be console games, CinemaBlend tried to put things into perspective:
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

We knew that already though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2013)

man so good to have a launch edition :]


----------



## Lipid Sama (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone know. Is PS4 going to have trophy migration from your ps3, and also will it give you the chance to finally change your name?

I originally got my ps3 as a media device and named it some ungodly thing. I never bothered to change it. Now that I have a PS4 pre ordered and plan on using it as an actual gaming platform for online stuff would be nice to be able to change it to something a little bit cooler.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 14, 2013)

Though it could just be an extremely butthurt Xbox fanboy on Facebook. Apparently it's not just potentially 3rd party but PS4 will have the same used games policy as Xbone. 
Been looking around and it's just saying possibly 3rd stuff.
Any confirmations?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Though it could just be an extremely butthurt Xbox fanboy on Facebook. Apparently it's not just potentially 3rd party but PS4 will have the same used games policy as Xbone.
> Been looking around and it's just saying possibly 3rd stuff.
> Any confirmations?




Sony clarified the day after their E3 conference.  They said the only DRM that could happen is online management, basically, stuff like online passes are still allowed.

If the game has single player you won't need to be online to utilise it.

So yeah, butthurt Xbox fanboy at work again.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 14, 2013)

Lipid Sama said:


> Does anyone know. Is PS4 going to have trophy migration from your ps3, and also will it give you the chance to finally change your name?
> 
> I originally got my ps3 as a media device and named it some ungodly thing. I never bothered to change it. Now that I have a PS4 pre ordered and plan on using it as an actual gaming platform for online stuff would be nice to be able to change it to something a little bit cooler.



From what I heard there will be trophy migration for PSN users.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 14, 2013)

^Do you guys actually care about trophies/achievements? 

I have a deep hatred for them considering they contributed to the demise of cheat codes 

Plus they're fucking useless


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2013)

deathgod said:


> ^Do you guys actually care about trophies/achievements?
> 
> I have a deep hatred for them considering they contributed to the demise of cheat codes
> 
> Plus they're fucking useless



i love trophies,there now a reason to get 100% 

plus there still cheats wend you use them they deactivate the gaining of trophies.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Though it could just be an extremely butthurt Xbox fanboy on Facebook. Apparently it's not just potentially 3rd party but PS4 will have the same used games policy as Xbone.
> Been looking around and it's just saying possibly 3rd stuff.
> Any confirmations?



There's no tool in the ps4 that allows publishers to implement drm, there's no system level drm on the ps4. the drm policy on the ps4 is the same as it is with the ps3.



> The Online Pass program for PlayStation first-party games will not continue on PlayStation 4. Similar to PS3, we will not dictate the online used game strategy (the ability to play used games online) of its publishing partners. As announced last night, PS4 will not have any gating restrictions for used disc-based games. When a gamer buys a PS4 disc they have right to use that copy of the game, so they can trade-in the game at retail, sell it to another person, lend it to a friend, or keep it forever.
> 
> This is good news for gamers, indeed. In a nutshell, you can buy a used single-player game for the PS4 and play it all you want. If you want to go online with it, you may have to deal with some sort of publisher-determined DRM, be it an Online Pass or whatever.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2013)

^
That's some straight up BS


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2013)

Although to be honest, how many of us have actually gotten banned, and more precisely, have you done anything to result in a account ban? 

I'm not a X-Box user, so I wouldn't know. 

But yes that would suck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Although to be honest, how many of us have actually gotten banned, and more precisely, have you done anything to result in a account ban?
> 
> I'm not a X-Box user, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> But yes that would suck.



If someone bans everyone
Mass panic


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 15, 2013)

deathgod said:


> ^Do you guys actually care about trophies/achievements?
> 
> I have a deep hatred for them considering they contributed to the demise of cheat codes
> 
> Plus they're fucking useless



I feel like I get the most out of the games by 100%ing them. Not to mention the immense satisfaction you get if you nail a hard one


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZWAmoUYRNbg[/YOUTUBE]

Xbone PR is the best way to wake up in the morning. always giving you the lolz.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This looks bland as all shit.



Meh I rather wait for ps4 ratchet & clank game


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 15, 2013)

For those who are skeptic about ps+,here is an interesting read:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2013)

Why is this exclusive?

Shit.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

Amazon's launch edition pre-orders maybe sold out, but their launch day  bundles are still available 




I tend to avoid launch bundles since the costs are the same or more than buying them separately. Now if this was down the line (3-4 years later) and you were getting some type of discount then I'd consider it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2013)

If they dig that hole any deeper, they'll reach the earth's core.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2013)

I wonder if my Xbox one Broke do i lose all my games too?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2013)

I will laugh my ass off if someone hacks the X1 servers like what happened with the PSN. Shit would be priceless. I don't really know why anyone would buy an X1, as there is no guarantee that you can play your games 10 years from the date you purchased them. Should the servers close, or should you not have access to the internet, or move into an incompatible country your console would essentially become a slap of metal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2013)

The PS4 and Xbox thread may as well be merged since both speak on the same topics 



Yoburi said:


> I wonder if my Xbox one Broke do i lose all my games too?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> The PS4 and Xbox thread may as well be merged since both speak on the same topics



And they for the most part will be getting the same games as the PS4.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Remember when these guys wanted to buy Nintendo?  That would have ended up to be god fucking awful.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 15, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Deathbringerpt said:
> 
> 
> > This looks bland as all shit.
> ...



Knack does look quite bland. I mean the basic premise is a robot that grows/shrinks from parts/objects he gathers around him, and that very idea comes with some interesting gameplay opportunities. Something like using the other parts to build barriers or walls for defense, being able to control and combine other robot parts for new powers, just something that shows how unique this game truly is.

Maybe the demo is just a simplistic introduction, and hopefully there's more to it than just a half-hearted R&C kind of game.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Knack does look quite bland. I mean the basic premise is a robot that grows/shrinks from parts/objects he gathers around him, and that very idea comes with some interesting gameplay opportunities. Something like using the other parts to build barriers or walls for defense, being able to control and combine other robot parts for new powers, just something that shows how unique this game truly is.
> 
> Maybe the demo is just a simplistic introduction, and hopefully there's more to it than just a half-hearted R&C kind of game.



It doesn't look like it's going to be a massive blockbuster but it does look fun and if it looks fun then that's not bland.  Least not in my books.

I'm not saying it's going to be like Watch Dogs or inFamous good but it really doesn't need to be.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2013)

Why would you pay for someone doing something in your favor while he gets paid by your competitor for doing the same thing?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Remember when these guys wanted to buy Nintendo?  That would have ended up to be god fucking awful.





Oh thank god. The likes of nintendo franchises under microsoft, oh god.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

ps4 slated for december 31st? Thought it was coming out in the fall. 

Damn.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why would you pay for someone doing something in your favor while he gets paid by your competitor for doing the same thing?



>this much autism


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> ps4 slated for december 31st? Thought it was coming out in the fall.
> 
> Damn.



I thought it was February?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> ps4 slated for december 31st? Thought it was coming out in the fall.
> 
> Damn.



Any date you see on Amazon or anywhere else is a placeholder and not the official date.

Sony has said they plan to release it in the holiday season which is code for before X-Mas.  You can probably expect it before black friday.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I thought it was February?


I heard Fall 2013. Amazon has it as December 31st though. 


Enclave said:


> Any date you see on Amazon or anywhere else is a placeholder and not the official date.
> 
> Sony has said they plan to release it in the holiday season which is code for before X-Mas.  You can probably expect it before black friday.



Ah, this answers it well enough. Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ah, this answers it well enough. Thanks for the info bro.



No problem.

Just to give you an example?  Amazon says that it releases on the 31st of December, yet when I look at when I can expect delivery it tells me I should receive my console on December 6th-9th.

It's just all placeholders.  Amazon and other retailers will find out the release date the same day we do.  So patience


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

Comes in white?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Comes in white?



Black looks a lot better.

Links broken.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

The WiiUS4


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

WiiStation4U 

Also, a white playstation anything just looks weird to me. Though it looks cool all futuristic.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 15, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> cross gen games look and play better on the superior gen, devs usually add features and optimise the games for them even if they weren't the leading platforms





Kaitou said:


> Yeah, PB is right.



Thanks guys! :33


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 15, 2013)

As someone who missed out and skipped the PS3 primarily for the 360 with the last gen of consoles, I will be glad to be coming back to PlayStation and Sony after so many years. I haven't owned a Sony console since the PS2 days (got one in 2001 and then the slim version in 2005 after the original packed in) so I think now is just right time to come back to the PS experience that I've missed for so long.

To be honest with you, back in the day I used to bash Sony and the PS3 to no end and defend MS and Xbox 360. But over the years I've come to see past all the smoke and bullshit and see things for how they really are: and that is the PS3 turned out to be pretty fucking good console in the end with some killer exclusives that I'm bummed I never got the chance to play.

Now I love my new 360 slim I got just before Christmas, and generally have had some wonderful (and often terrible) times on Live over the years. Unlocking achievements were both a blessing and a headache at the same time. Live was an enjoyable experience but for now I am done with MS consoles after the latest fiasco. 

Xbone is just not a console I want to own nor spend my money on. It's not even an issue for me with practically not being able to keep all my achievements and gamerscore earned up to this point, as my passion for them has waned over the years and I kind of want to start afresh anyway. Heck, I'll probably get a Wii U over the Xbone.

So yeah, after many years I look forward to coming back to PlayStation. :33


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> To be honest with you, back in the day I used to bash Sony and the PS3 to no end and defend MS and Xbox 360. But over the years I've come to see past all the smoke and bullshit and see things for how they really are



Don't beat yourself up over that, Sony is just as bad as Microsoft. They don't give a crap about the consumer.

Microsoft is having an episode, and Sony is trying their hardest not to be fucking retarded in order to capitalize on this. It's working out swell in Sony's favor. Who knows how things will go one or two console generations from now.

Brand loyalty to any of the big three is nothing short of Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Don't beat yourself up over that, Sony is just as bad as Microsoft. They don't give a crap about the consumer.
> 
> Microsoft is having an episode, and Sony is trying their hardest not to be fucking retarded in order to capitalize on this. It's working out swell in Sony's favor. Who knows how things will go one or two console generations from now.
> 
> Brand loyalty to any of the big three is nothing short of Stockholm syndrome.



Nintendo is the most consumer friendly so I don't see a problem with people being loyal to Nintendo at all.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2013)

I am currently making my list of parts to build a mid-range gaming PC. I will skip the PS4 original and get the PS4 slim.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Don't beat yourself up over that, Sony is just as bad as Microsoft. They don't give a crap about the consumer.
> 
> Microsoft is having an episode, and Sony is trying their hardest not to be fucking retarded in order to capitalize on this. It's working out swell in Sony's favor. Who knows how things will go one or two console generations from now.
> 
> Brand loyalty to any of the big three is nothing short of Stockholm syndrome.



What are you talking about!? These companies love us. They don't care about money. They only wanna please us. So it's only right we make wars in their honor, to show how much we love them. Cause they aren't just entertainment systems, they are apart of us!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

You made the sarcasm a bit too obvious there, crazy.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Brand loyalty to any of the big three is nothing short of Stockholm syndrome.



Eh. I disagree there. Nintendo is worthy of some brand loyalty, since they put out lots of great games not available anywhere else on all their systems.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Don't beat yourself up over that, Sony is just as bad as Microsoft. They don't give a crap about the consumer.
> 
> Microsoft is having an episode, and Sony is trying their hardest not to be fucking retarded in order to capitalize on this. It's working out swell in Sony's favor. Who knows how things will go one or two console generations from now.
> 
> Brand loyalty to any of the big three is nothing short of Stockholm syndrome.



Well no shit Sherlock. That's why people vote with their wallets. 

Sony,Microsoft,Nintendo,valve,they are all after our money. It's us the customers who are gonna vote in which business model that suits our needs.The rest will change accordingly in order to reap profits from the market.  DRM free model seems to be winning as of now.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> Eh. I disagree there. Nintendo is worthy of some brand loyalty, since they put out lots of great games not available anywhere else on all their systems.



It's that same brand loyalty that makes nintendo devoid of the real world.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's that same brand loyalty that makes nintendo devoid of the real world.



Let's not forget that Nintendo isn't that far from Microsoft in terms of listening to their fans.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Let's not forget that Nintendo isn't that far from Microsoft in terms of listening to their fans.



Some elaboration on that front would be nice as that's a pretty ridiculous claim given the recent developments from Microsoft and Nintendo.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Some elaboration on that front would be nice as that's a pretty ridiculous claim given the recent developments from Microsoft and Nintendo.



Nintendo has always been dictating to gamers and publishers how they should play/design video games. Nintendo decided to ditch a proper online infrastructure in the previous generation because someone thought "it's not worth it" even though their fan base was complaining about the shitty I.D # system.

Also there is the region locking shit. And they started betting on the whole casual market to lift their systems momentum.

Some will try to sugar coat with "bbbbuuut Smash brothers!!" but that is not the old risk taking Nintendo back in the snes and n64 days.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Connectivity > Online.  Gamecube.
HD not fast growing. Wii
No significant improvements in  graphical capabilities so let's give people an over sized controller that can only be supported one console at a time. Wii U

"I'm sorry, please understand".  Ever since Iwata became CEO.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

"you must spread some reputation before giving it to death-kun" I'm such a cheap bastard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Though all of this sounds like a slam dunk, I am sure Sony will still have naysayers and there will still be Xbox One fans out there buying it day one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

There will be doubts because Sony is sneaky.  The fact is they still have the DRM thing in their console so whatever publishers want to achieve on the ONE they'll do so with the PS4 as well despite what sony says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Well yeah, Sony is totally evil. But they're tolerable evil and they make a good product.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The fact is they still have the DRM thing in their console so whatever publishers want to achieve on the ONE they'll do so with the PS4 as well despite what sony says.



i've heard contradictory reports about this

is that the truth?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i've heard contradictory reports about this
> 
> is that the truth?



From what i've heard, it's just like with the PS3. Which means it's up to the publisher whether or not they want to implement it.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I am currently making my list of parts to build a mid-range gaming PC.* I will skip the PS4 original and get the PS4 slim.*



Nice.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> From what i've heard, it's just like with the PS3. Which means it's up to the publisher whether or not they want to implement it.



There was no DRM tech built into the ps3 though.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i've heard contradictory reports about this
> 
> is that the truth?



If you want to imagine ps4's DRM,think ps3.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> There was no DRM tech built into the ps3 though.



Damn, there really are alot of mixed answers floating around then. 

On the other hand, how exactly would they implement the DRM for the PS4? Doesn't the xbones only work because of the required 24 hour check in?


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2013)

> In talking to a developer who wished to remain anonymous, gamers will see a difference on Day One when they compare third party PS4 games to Xbox One head-to-head. The developer told me the PS4 is 40 percent more powerful than Xbox One and games like Call of Duty Ghosts will be noticeably different out of the gate.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 16, 2013)

That better not be a lie Darth.  Those colors...


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah like how the Ps3 was meant to ship in 3 primary colours. ck


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Also, an update on the Amazon Poll for: PS4 vs XBOX One


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, what's with Sony dishing out the rainbow packaging? This is new.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2013)

I want a rainbow-colored PS4


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 16, 2013)

If this is true. I'm getting red.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

That silver  PS4 is all kinds of sex.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

#1 Reason why you all should buy an XBOX ONE


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> #1 Reason why you all should buy an XBOX ONE



Not if I have to be online to play it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2013)

That gold one is streets ahead.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

lol already posted that on the last page. 

I'm totally digging the Gold color.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 16, 2013)

Gold or red I'll take it. But that silver also looks damn good too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> There will be doubts because Sony is sneaky.  The fact is they still have the DRM thing in their console so whatever publishers want to achieve on the ONE they'll do so with the PS4 as well despite what sony says.



at least read the thread and get informed before posting non accurate stuff, specially when i have already replied to you explaining this canute

There's no tool in the ps4 that allows publishers to implement drm there's no system level drm on the ps4. the drm policy on the ps4 is the same as it is with the ps3.



> The Online Pass program for PlayStation first-party games will not continue on PlayStation 4. Similar to PS3, we will not dictate the online used game strategy (the ability to play used games online) of its publishing partners. As announced last night, PS4 will not have any gating restrictions for used disc-based games. When a gamer buys a PS4 disc they have right to use that copy of the game, so they can trade-in the game at retail, sell it to another person, lend it to a friend, or keep it forever.
> 
> This is good news for gamers, indeed. In a nutshell, you can buy a used single-player game for the PS4 and play it all you want. If you want to go online with it, you may have to deal with some sort of publisher-determined DRM, be it an Online Pass or whatever.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> From what i've heard, it's just like with the PS3. Which means it's up to the publisher whether or not they want to implement it.





Darth said:


> There was no DRM tech built into the ps3 though.





steveht93 said:


> If you want to imagine ps4's DRM,think ps3.





HachibiWaka said:


> Damn, there really are alot of mixed answers floating around then.
> 
> On the other hand, how exactly would they implement the DRM for the PS4? Doesn't the xbones only work because of the required 24 hour check in?





c'mon guys, is there a definitive answer on this? what do sony press releases say?



PoinT_BlanK said:


> at least read the thread and get informed before posting non accurate stuff, specially when i have already replied to you explaining this canute
> 
> There's no tool in the ps4 that allows publishers to implement drm there's no system level drm on the ps4. the drm policy on the ps4 is the same as it is with the ps3.
> 
> .



that's def better than m$'s policy


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> #1 Reason why you all should buy an XBOX ONE



Half-life 3 actually exists?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)

half-life 3 being announced/confirmed through twitter?

i don't believe you, you need more people


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 16, 2013)

Dibs on the Blue one.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 16, 2013)

I have to go with the Blue one or Silver one, though that red one also looks bad ass


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Half-life 3 actually exists?



At this point they'll say anything to sell more consoles


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

if this was actually true, wouldn't the internet be having a fit?


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys I'm pretty sure they only color that's going to be available is Black 

Dont get your hopes up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah, that half-life tweet its not on their page, as i figured it was probably shopped

that people would think a game like that it's announced on twitter is very disheartening


----------



## Veggie (Jun 16, 2013)

Half life 3 would not come to the xbone as an exclusive. I don't think Gabe would be that much of an ass


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Guys I'm pretty sure they only color that's going to be available is Black
> 
> Dont get your hopes up.



We can dream, cant we?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

**Half Life 3*

*Any Valve game*

*Console exclusive**

Don't be so fucking gullible, people.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> At this point they'll say anything to sell more consoles


Sounds like it. 


Lucaniel said:


> if this was actually true, wouldn't the internet be having a fit?


The internet would've exploded. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah, that half-life tweet its not on their page, as i figured it was probably shopped
> 
> that people would think a game like that it's announced on twitter is very disheartening


The fact that it mentioned the existence of Half-Life 3 already made it suspect. 


Darth said:


> Guys I'm pretty sure they only color that's going to be available is Black
> 
> Dont get your hopes up.


Ah, then all is right wth the world. 


Vegetto Ryu Sei Ken said:


> Half life 3 would not come to the xbone as an exclusive. I don't think Gabe would be that much of an ass


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2013)

Doubt it's real but the gold colour looks awesome.



Darth said:


> #1 Reason why you all should buy an XBOX ONE


[YOUTUBE]ZWAmoUYRNbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Veggie (Jun 16, 2013)

Man I really need to get into game of thrones Asap 


Also can you guys imagine the half life fans(mainly pc players) reaction to Half Life 3 being an xbone exclusive? Just how many fanboys would slit their wrists over such an event 

Not that I want that to happen but the tears would be delicious


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like i'm gonna wait for InFamous Second Son then get the PS4 with that and Watch Dogs.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Vegetto Ryu Sei Ken said:


> Man I really need to get into game of thrones Asap
> 
> 
> Also can you guys imagine the half life fans(mainly pc players) reaction to Half Life 3 being an xbone exclusive? Just how many fanboys would slit their wrists over such an event
> ...



The resulting chaos would be entertaining.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2013)

PS4 comiting fatality on the Xbox one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Vegetto Ryu Sei Ken said:


> Also can you guys imagine the Nintendo fans(mainly pc players) reaction to Zelda U being an xbone exclusive? Just how many fanboys would slit their wrists over such an event
> 
> Not that I want that to happen but the tears would be delicious



This is how dumb you sound.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2013)

I dunno, I'd personally find both those pretty hilarious. But I'm a scumbag that revels in butthurt.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 16, 2013)

Game Department: We copy paste anything we find on r/gaming


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 16, 2013)

My launch selection for PS4 titles:

Battlefield 4
Killzone: Shadow Fall
Watch Dogs
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag (maybe)

Mainly waiting for Destiny and Infamous: Second Son. If Sony offers bundles for those titles after I've already bought the console, I'm going to be real pissed.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

But that happens after a while.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Game Department: We copy paste anything we find on r/gaming


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

Tnan?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2013)

Haven't decided on any launch titles at this point. I'll continue waiting until we get closer and closer to the consoles release date. It wouldn't surprise me if I end up getting the console and still end up unsure on what games to get.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Haven't decided on any launch titles at this point. I'll continue waiting until we get closer and closer to the consoles release date. It wouldn't surprise me if I end up getting the console and still end up unsure on what games to get.



I had to choose since Futureshop had a sale going on for pre-orders of games.  I managed to order Knack, Watch Dogs and inFamous: Second Son for $40 each.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I dunno, I'd personally find both those pretty hilarious. But I'm a scumbag that revels in butthurt.



This ^


I don't know, I'll get a PS4 until Second Son is available. I would also have to get BF4 to have a game that I can play a lot before the next big exclusive. KZ Shadow fall might be another good choice if the Multiplayer is actually good. Drive club sounds cool but I'm not a huge car racing fan.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 16, 2013)

My selection of launch titles for the PS4:

Battlefield 4 (simply a must for me)
Killzone: Shadow Fall
The Division (I assume this is a launch title, no?)
Watch Dogs (looks good but definitely not my top priority at the moment)

A few of the UK retailers (e.g. GAME ) are charging a ?20 deposit to secure a pre order for the PS4. Do you think it's worth putting down a deposit now or waiting a few more months to see what other bundles become available from other retailers?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I dunno, I'd personally find both those pretty hilarious. But I'm a scumbag that revels in butthurt.



It's called having a sense of humor.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 16, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It doesn't look like it's going to be a massive blockbuster but it does look fun and if it looks fun then that's not bland.  Least not in my books.
> 
> I'm not saying it's going to be like Watch Dogs or inFamous good but it really doesn't need to be.



I don't expect it to be like Infamous in terms of blockbuster status, but with the premise they're trying to show you'd think the gameplay would be interesting than what's been on display. Even if the gameplay on display is just an introduction, it should something decent enough to differentiate it from previous platformers on past consoles.

I mean Puppeteer on the PS3 looks way better than this, and looking at a single video of that particular game shows exactly why.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 16, 2013)

So far Knack, Killzone: Shadow Fall, and Watch_Dogs are all that I have decided on for launch games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Im going to marry my ps4 come holiday season.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

Pre-orded a Destiny bundle from Very. Won't have to pay for it until a year later.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2013)

My launch ps4 titles are:

Killzone shadow fall
Battlefield 4 
Watch-dogs


----------



## benzz15 (Jun 17, 2013)

pre-ordered the launch day edition but might change that now to the the killzone edition with the year of psn+, also might add watch dogs to it and an extra controller.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2013)

Watch Dogs
and Killzone

only 2 games I am getting.
Might get 2k14


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh shit,how did I forget this? FIFA 14 is a launch title as well,this game well keep me occupied until infamous SS comes out.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 17, 2013)

New Jimquisition:


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2013)

Never quite understood why people think that games for an existing console can't counteract a system launch.

It's not like people are buying PS4 to look on it.  They are obviously buying it for the games and most of the games on the console are already on existing ones with the exception of a few titles which were never system movers in the first place.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2013)

I only want infamos second son but i won't buy a PS4 for only this game when they got more sutff i buy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has made a stink about the PS+ being needed to play mutli player online. I can count on one hand how many times I've  played online through the PS3 over the last 6-7 years (if you don't count DLC or typical game/system updates), so it really means nothing to me, but I've had PS+ before and my sister has had it all this times and she loves the free (and discounted) games she gets. It's a pretty decent value, but for those who have been regularly gaming online for free, it might not sit well with them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

^

Because Sony downplayed it in the conference and people are too distracted sucking its dick over Kingdom Hearts 3 and FF15 to realize PSN just became like Xbox Live.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2013)

For me it'd only be a problem if I was planning to get an Xbox.  Since I will only have fun it evens out for me.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2013)

Told you Sony was sneaky.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm surprised no one has made a stink about the PS+ being needed to play mutli player online. I can count on one hand how many times I've  played online through the PS3 over the last 6-7 years (if you don't count DLC or typical game/system updates), so it really means nothing to me, but I've had PS+ before and my sister has had it all this times and she loves the free (and discounted) games she gets. It's a pretty decent value, but for those who have been regularly gaming online for free, it might not sit well with them.



I'd say it's the same magic trick Steam uses.

Cheap/free games can make a person much more okay with annoying features.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm surprised no one has made a stink about the PS+ being needed to play mutli player online. I can count on one hand how many times I've  played online through the PS3 over the last 6-7 years (if you don't count DLC or typical game/system updates), so it really means nothing to me, but I've had PS+ before and my sister has had it all this times and she loves the free (and discounted) games she gets. It's a pretty decent value, but for those who have been regularly gaming online for free, it might not sit well with them.



Same here. I couldn't care less about multi-player.

I've never had a Live account and unless there's something spectacular with PS+ I won't be getting that too.

I do understand why they're doing it. From what everyone says the PSN pales in comparision to Live and it all boils down to MS having some income from Live to put back into the ecosystem. Sony have said that that is what they're going to do so hopefully they make good on the promise.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm surprised no one has made a stink about the PS+ being needed to play mutli player online. I can count on one hand how many times I've  played online through the PS3 over the last 6-7 years (if you don't count DLC or typical game/system updates), so it really means nothing to me, but I've had PS+ before and my sister has had it all this times and she loves the free (and discounted) games she gets. It's a pretty decent value, but for those who have been regularly gaming online for free, it might not sit well with them.



Because PS+ is a greater service then XBL and offers much more in terms of Quality games and Discounts that PS+ is tottaly worth it!


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2013)

They are cleaver bastards it's hard to see there shit after all the crap Microsoft is doing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

The costs of PS+ are easily offset by the free games and discounts you get, imo. 

Microsoft _tried_ to copy Sony's free games thing, but they dropped the ball when they decided to offer games from the beginning of the 7th gen. Assassin's Creed 2 and Halo 3. As if everyone hasn't already played them. I remember when they announced that during the conference. At first people were ecstatic, and then the excitement died in a split fucking second when they showed those damn old games.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Because Sony downplayed it in the conference and people are too distracted sucking its dick over Kingdom Hearts 3 and FF15 to realize PSN just became like Xbox Live.



Actually, quite a few people here, including myself, did have a bit  of a problem with it, so it's not all circle jerk-ism as you imply.

I just think a lot of people don't seem to care much because of all the benefits that supposedly come with the service.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Because Sony downplayed it in the conference and people are too distracted sucking its dick over Kingdom Hearts 3 and FF15 to realize PSN just became like Xbox Live.



Actually, I've seen a lot of people complain about the paywall on multiplayer.  It's muted though largely due to PS+ being such a massively better deal than Live Gold.  Seriously, I'm a PS+ subscriber right now because it's just such a good deal.

Here, this just says it all:


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2013)

Bitches complaining about PS+


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder if there will still be a free PSN service for the ps3.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Price for ps+ is justified in my opinion. The greatest online service on any console. 

I always thought that the only problem with Xbox online pay wall is that you need to be a gold member to access netflix,YouTube,internet browser,and all the other stuff.

You don't need ps+ for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Bitches complaining about PS+



No one's complaining about PS+ itself, people are complaining about the lack of free network. You have to pay to play now. It's shit on Xbox Live and it's shit on PSN now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> I wonder if there will still be a free PSN service for the ps3.



The payment starts for the PS4, Online multiplayer is still free for the PS3.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2013)

^^

I thought they said this was going to be across all platforms?  ps3, ps4 and Vita


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> ^^
> 
> I thought they said this was going to be across all platforms?  ps3, ps4 and Vita



I recall the new CEO answering these same questions on twitter he said PS4 only you have to pay for multiplayer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2013)

i paid for gold for a lotta years. now that ms made my purchasing choice easy...im gonna be saving money by going wiistation 4 only this gen.

i really understand why a few ps3 ppl who bragged about free online are mad. but in comparison to turning my playtime into a priviledge..? well ms just handed sony that one


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No one's complaining about PS+ itself, people are complaining about the lack of free network. You have to pay to play now. It's shit on Xbox Live and it's shit on PSN now.



This. 

It pisses me off (hated the paying aspect for XBL and i will continue to do so for PSN on PS4), and now the only Next Gen console that is going to actually allow me a free online is Wii U. And yes, i know that one isn't completely up to standards yet. 

Not that it will stop me from buying a PS4 of course, since the content is bound to be wonderful on PSN.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Just saw this while reading Yoshida's twitter.









There's a hunger behind that adorable smile.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2013)

yoshida san is a creeper


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

He looks llike he's eaten a few people.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2013)

> "If you choose not to subscribe we are still gating relatively little in many senses, so access to online catch-up TV and online movie services sit outside of the gate, for example. The social features of PS4 and PS4 games sit out of the subscription service... things like auto-updates on PS4 sit outside of PlayStation Plus, so we're trying to be as balanced and as fair as we possibly can. If you choose to pay the subscription, yes, you get one important element of modern-day gameplay, but you also get fantastic value in games, including the PlayStation Plus Edition of DriveClub."
> 
> Auto-update functionality had previously only been available to PS Plus subscribers on PS3, and though it isn't yet clear what Gara means by PS4's "social features", it's possible he could be referring to the console's broadcasting and video upload features.
> Originally Posted by David Scammell:
> ...



MOre clarification
ps4 winning


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

I do know Netflix was confirmed to work without PS+ on the PS4. 

Edit: Ninja'd while I was away.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 17, 2013)

All should vote


----------



## Daxter (Jun 17, 2013)

I care about the paywall. I love playing multiplayer online. I always wanted PS+ because it was a great deal, but now I'll have to get it 'cause it's required. That's the problem; it's forced. 

PS+ is no doubt better than XBL by leaps and bounds. It's simply the principle of it.

Thankfully it's the only online aspect you need to pay for - online mp. Other internet services are free, unlike Xbone's XBL.

That said, so few people on my PSN friends list have PS+, so I wonder what other people's lists look like, and if equally as few people have it. WIll these people give in and pay, or will everyone who never bought PS+ now give up multiplayer?

If anything comes out of this, I hope the servers are top notch in the end, now we've to pay for them.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 17, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what would the nickname for the PS4 have been assuming that it was the shitty console and not the Xbone? 

I vote PSpoor.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2013)

PS4Ever Alone?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> Out of curiosity, what would the nickname for the PS4 have been assuming that it was the shitty console and not the Xbone?
> 
> I vote PSpoor.



PSFAIL, PSFRAUD, PSFOUL,


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2013)

F4ilst4tion.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


>



That face makes it seem like he's looking at a gift from god.


----------



## Realitty (Jun 17, 2013)

400$ is nothing, don't worry.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did we even give the xbox one a bad name? I thought we just call it the xbone because of Collarduty.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 17, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> All should vote



24% of people voted for the Xbone:













Audible Phonetics said:


>



I'm just browsing for my next job.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I do know Netflix was confirmed to work without PS+ on the PS4.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd while I was away.



I heard that MMO's and free to play games wouldn't require PS+.  Haven't bothered scouring for a link to confirm that though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

1France
Xbox One : 22.52%
PS4 : 77.48%
Most active cities : Paris, Lyon
2United States
Xbox One : 14.55%
PS4 : 85.45%
Most active cities : New York, Los Angeles
3Belgium
Xbox One : 17.62%
PS4 : 82.38%
Most active cities : Brussels, Li?ge
4United Kingdom
Xbox One : 18.29%
PS4 : 81.71%
Most active cities : London, Manchester
5Canada
Xbox One : 15.33%
PS4 : 84.67%
Most active cities : Montr?al, Toronto
6Germany
Xbox One : 13.45%
PS4 : 86.55%
Most active cities : Berlin, Munich
7Switzerland
Xbox One : 23.28%
PS4 : 76.72%
Most active cities : Lausanne, Geneve
8Netherlands
Xbox One : 17.32%
PS4 : 82.68%
Most active cities : Amsterdam, Rotterdam


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> Out of curiosity, what would the nickname for the PS4 have been assuming that it was the shitty console and not the Xbone?
> 
> I vote PSpoor.



PSPhony .


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 17, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I heard that MMO's and free to play games wouldn't require PS+.  Haven't bothered scouring for a link to confirm that though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2013)

yeah mmo's and free-to-play won't require ps+

also, if those polls translate to actual sales, it's gonna be a massacre


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

> "As far as free-to-play games are concerned, it's a publisher's decision whether they put it inside or outside of the PlayStation Plus requirements," Sony Computer Entertainment Worldwide Studios President Shuhei Yoshida said.



In other words, whether they want to host and manage their own servers or hand it over to Sony to deal with.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1France
> Xbox One : 22.52%
> PS4 : 77.48%
> Most active cities : Paris, Lyon
> ...



Damn, the US really hates the Xbox One. 

It doesn't help that their online approach is going to limit the countries they'll be able to sell in at launch. The 360 at least had some good momentum in the beginning that made the slow rollout to other countries bearable.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah mmo's and free-to-play won't require ps+
> 
> also, if those polls translate to actual sales, it's gonna be a massacre



If only it would be the case.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2013/06/17/sony-boss-says-paying-for-online-multiplayer-on-ps4-helped-reduce-cost-of-console/



> Sony Entertainment UK boss Fergal Gara has said [via] that charging for online multiplayer on PS4 – the first time the company has done this – helped reduce the price of the console, although it was something Sony had to “agonise over for a very long time.”


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 17, 2013)

So lets add all this info up... 



Enclave said:


> I heard that MMO's and free to play games wouldn't require PS+.  Haven't bothered scouring for a link to confirm that though.






Daxter said:


> http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2013/06/17/sony-boss-says-paying-for-online-multiplayer-on-ps4-helped-reduce-cost-of-console/
> 
> 
> 
> > Sony Entertainment UK boss Fergal Gara has said [via] that charging for online multiplayer on PS4 – the first time the company has done this – helped reduce the price of the console, although it was something Sony had to “agonise over for a very long time.”




*Sony details PS4 PlayStation Plus changes*




> If you choose not to subscribe we are still gating relatively little in many senses, *so access to online catch-up TV and online movie services sit outside of the gate, for example. The social features of PS4 and PS4 games sit out of the subscription service... things like auto-updates on PS4 sit outside of PlayStation Plus, so we're trying to be as balanced and as fair as we possibly can.* If you choose to pay the subscription, yes, you get one important element of modern-day gameplay, but you also get fantastic value in games, including the PlayStation Plus Edition of DriveClub.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

They had to make all that money back somehow.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't see the problem, you have a bunch of features that on the competition's platform are gated behind a paywall, but with the ps are free, social features, film services etc

you pay for online multiplayer like you do with the competition, but here you get a bunch of games and content for free

the service is actually cheaper than the competition's, $50 yearly. And the subscription money will be invested in the network, improving and expanding it

in an ideal world the multiplayer would still not be behind  paywall, but seeing as it is, its still better value than you get with the competition


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, at least the 360 has the same "Pay Live, get free shit" thing going on. Gonna take advantage of that.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, at least the 360 has the same "Pay Live, get free shit" thing going on. Gonna take advantage of that.



Except it's temporary, it's only until the Xbox One releases.  Additionally it's even older games than you get from PS+


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, is that confirmed? Not a permanent thing?

What's the fucking point then?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

False sense of consumer security.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, is that confirmed? Not a permanent thing?
> 
> What's the fucking point then?



It's just Microsoft trying to get *some* good press.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol well as a guy who has been paying for online features since the original Xbox, I can't sat I'm shaken up about it, especially since its only $50 a year.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol well as a guy who has been paying for online features since the original Xbox, I can't sat I'm shaken up about it, especially since its only $50 a year.



I personally would be pissed if not for all the free games PS+ gives.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2013)

*United States*

Amazon 

1. PlayStation 4 Standard Edition 
2. Xbox One Console – Day One Edition
3. PlayStation 4 Watch Dogs Launch Day Bundle
4. The Last of Us
5. PlayStation 4 Battlefield 4 Launch Day Bundle
6. PlayStation 4 Launch Day Edition
7. Sony Playstation Network Card – $20
8. PlayStation 4 Killzone Launch Day Bundle
9. DUALSHOCK 4 Controller
10. Animal Crossing: New Leaf 

Gamestop 

1. PlayStation 4 Call of Duty: Ghosts Bundle
2. PlayStation 4 Watchdogs Bundle 
3. PlayStation 4 Battlefield 4 LE Bundle 
4. PlayStation 4 Killzone: Shadow Fall Bundle
5. PlayStation 4 Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag Bundle
6. DualShock 4 Wireless Controller
7. PlayStation 4 Madden NFL 25 Bundle
8. KINGDOM HEARTS HD 1.5 ReMIX
9. Xbox One Battlefield 4 Bundle
10. Call of Duty: Ghosts (360) 



Just wow, I was knew the PS4 was a gamers favorite, but still the way that pre-orders sells have been going. I am still very surprised at this recent development

--
Edit: Don't know if this has been posted or not, sorry if it did


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, is that confirmed? Not a permanent thing?
> 
> What's the fucking point then?



Oh my Portuguese friend 



Enclave said:


> I personally would be pissed if not for all the free games PS+ gives.



That's because we've been playing for free for an entire generation, though I always wondered it must've been costing Sony some sort of money to keep the whole psn thing going, I'm just glad we pay less and get a shitload of discounts and game

Since I subscribed to PS+ I haven't bought a game and I've been gaming more than I used to, I'm considering buying TLoU though


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

PB seriously get that game. It's such an achievement.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, at least the 360 has the same "Pay Live, get free shit" thing going on. Gonna take advantage of that.



No it doesn't  I have gotten absolutely zero stuffs free from LIVE.

Name one thing free on LIVE that isn't available from your PC free or from other consoles free.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't have a problem with paying for the online service, would have been nice if it was free but we don't live in a nice world. The price is reasonable and most importantly there is the option of not getting it.

Also what's mentioned on the previous page is correct. One way or another consumers pay for things. If the PSN was free then you'd end up paying more money to subsidize the money spent on servers. If it was free then the console would have probably launched at $500. It'd cover 2 years of worth of online gaming, but they wouldn't be providing the consumer would the Playstation plus features so it'd balance out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Nae'blis said:


> No it doesn't  I have gotten absolutely zero stuffs free from LIVE.



They've announced it at the conference, bucko. Don't shoot your panties.

Although, apparently it's limited until Xbox One comes out, so it's pretty moot anyway.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 17, 2013)

But you just said 360 get shit free on LIVE . Lies

Also. sauce to what is free in the ONE when it comes out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> PB seriously get that game. It's such an achievement.



Aight. gonna cop it tomorrow, although i'm kinda worried i'm behind most of you on the multiplayer front, you guys have nearly 5 days of practice ahead of me



Nae'blis said:


> No it doesn't  I have gotten absolutely zero stuffs free from LIVE.
> 
> Name one thing free on LIVE that isn't available from your PC free or from other consoles free.



they said they giving halo 3 and some other game until the xbox one releases or some shit


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 17, 2013)

what other games? No one is on the halo 3 playlists, and that was the first game I bought on the 360  (read: four years ago).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Does halo 3 even support multiplayer anymore?


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

PB you have played MGO so you will be fine. Play it exactly like that. Run and gun don't work here.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

> Does halo 3 even support multiplayer anymore?



From what I've heard.....yeah.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Halo 3 and Assassin's Creed 2 were the games if I remember.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 17, 2013)

Already pre-ordered mine this Saturday. No bundle though, since there aren't really games that interest me yet. Although the cashier told me if a later bundle were to be released before launch I could always exchange the standard for said bundle. Watchdogs & Battlefield 4 will be played on a GTX titan instead .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

The only real downside in all this: Ever single brat on the 360 is heading your way to the PS4.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh snap  all of them will have mics too as standard. Good thing I'm done with COD so I'm ok.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

You mean you never realized? 

I still say voice chat in games was the worst thing ever implemented.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Brace yourselves, squeakers are coming.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

For you. I'll be fine.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm buying a PS4 for my offline animu jrpg's.

Multiplayer is overrated.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You mean you never realized?
> 
> I still say voice chat in games was the worst thing ever implemented.



It never hit me


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm buying a PS4 for my offline animu jrpg's.
> 
> Multiplayer is overrated.


Sounds about right. 


Vault said:


> It never hit me



Abandon all hope.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm buying a PS4 for my offline animu jrpg's.
> 
> Multiplayer is overrated.



Hell yeah fuck dem other people 8D. I know I will be playing FFXV alone for months in my room!


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know if you can still play PS1 games on the PS4? Can't be too hard too emulate them. And what about HD remakes like Jojo's bizarre adventure, Darkstalkers, and Marvel vs Capcom 2?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 17, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Anyone know if you can still play PS1 games on the PS4? Can't be too hard too emulate them. And what about HD remakes like Jojo's bizarre adventure, Darkstalkers, and Marvel vs Capcom 2?



IIRC at the conference in feburary they were saying something about psn games still working, idk if they changed it at e3. Eventually im sure they will be able through gaikai streaming, i just hope you dont have to rebuy


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> IIRC at the conference in feburary they were saying something about psn games still working, idk if they changed it at e3. Eventually im sure they will be able through gaikai streaming, i just hope you dont have to rebuy



Back in February they said they were still considering how to handle PSX and PS2.  To this date we haven't heard.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You mean you never realized?
> 
> I still say voice chat in games was the worst thing ever implemented.



Why? It's loads of fun when you are voice chatting with your buddies in a DOTA 2 or a counter-strike game. Heck,even call of duty is 10x more fun when chatting with friends. You can mute all the annoying little kids.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> The only real downside in all this: Ever single brat on the 360 is heading your way to the PS4.



Probably not. They're not smart enough for that.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why? It's loads of fun when you are voice chatting with your buddies in a DOTA 2 or a counter-strike game. Heck,even call of duty is 10x more fun when chatting with friends. You can mute all the annoying little kids.



I guess some people just don't know how to use mute, it's my favorite cod perk


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Brace yourselves, squeakers are coming.


Well duh!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why? It's loads of fun when you are voice chatting with your buddies in a DOTA 2 or a counter-strike game. Heck,even call of duty is 10x more fun when chatting with friends. You can mute all the annoying little kids.



Nope too much noise and it just gets on my nerves. Unless it's actually important I don't want to hear anyone so the mute is put to use often. 


Death-kun said:


> Probably not. They're not smart enough for that.



Oh but the parents might be.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Seems like PS4 games are confirmed for $60 price tags.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

You expected differently?


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

nah not really but confirmation is always nice.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm buying a PS4 for my offline animu jrpg's.
> 
> Multiplayer is overrated.


not just play animu, but watch them too!


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Seems like PS4 games are confirmed for $60 price tags.



Good thing I still buy most of my games from Steam . I miss the days of  $ 39.99 games.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2013)

I never once in my life bought a console game for the full retail price


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I never once in my life bought a console game for the full retail price



I have on occasion but with the PS4?  Nope, didn't have to.  Pre-ordered Knack, Watch Dogs and inFamous: Second Son for $39.99 each.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 18, 2013)

So it's still ?40-45 in the UK ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> So it's still ?40-45 in the UK ?



Most likely.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Seems like PS4 games are confirmed for $60 price tags.



$60 is nothing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Good thing I still buy most of my games from Steam . *I miss the days of  $ 39.99 games.*



When was this magical time?!? 

My brain only remembers them, on average, being as low as $50. We talkin' 5th gen? 4th gen?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> When was this magical time?!?
> 
> My brain only remembers them, on average, being as low as $50. We talkin' 5th gen? 4th gen?



There wasn't really a time of $39.99, except with maybe gen 1 or 2.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> When was this magical time?!?
> 
> My brain only remembers them, on average, being as low as $50. We talkin' 5th gen? 4th gen?



PS1 era. And possibly Dreamcast as well. Not for the N64 though. Those had the outrageous 59.99 tag we have today.


Edit.

Apparently, the SNES had that price tag too:


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> PS1 era. And possibly Dreamcast as well. Not for the N64 though. Those had the outrageous 59.99 tag we have today.
> 
> 
> Edit.
> ...



PSX was Gen 5.  You with PSX you saw around $50 for games, not $40.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 18, 2013)

Enclave said:


> PSX was Gen 5.  You with PSX you saw around $50 for games, not $40.



No it was $40. Look into any catalog or ad for a newly released big title game like Spyro or Crash and it was always $ 39.99. Unless of course you bought them straight from the developer or sony, who likes to overprice everything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2013)

genesis games were 40


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

Could very well be because I'm Canadian but ours was definitely $50.  I worked at a videogame store at the time, I know very well the prices of PSX games.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> PS1 era. And possibly Dreamcast as well. Not for the N64 though. Those had the outrageous 59.99 tag we have today.
> 
> 
> Edit.
> ...



Ah, one of my first consoles...my parents bought it used though with two games for cheap, MK2 and Super Mario World.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2013)

My first console was a genesis, I picked it over a PS1 and I'm proud of that decision to this day.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2013)

SNES master race


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> PS1 era. And possibly Dreamcast as well. Not for the N64 though. Those had the outrageous 59.99 tag we have today.
> 
> 
> Edit.
> ...



This was my second console got it for Christmas as a kid awesome


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

NES when I was like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2013)

They stole my super nintendo with all my games... sad memories 

I bought a new super nintendo years ago, with most of the games that used to be my favorite ones.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2013)

My first was the Dreamcast.

Before that I spent most of my time on the Gameboys I've bought throughout the years. Back then, the biggest problems I had in life was running low on batteries. The Gameboy SP was revolutionary in my eyes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 19, 2013)

NES then SNES then PS1 then GBC then PS2 then GBA which then I got the Game Boy SP next being PSP then PS3 then DS lite then 3DS then $60 360.

Yes my console memory is vivid. VidyagameOG.jpg

I remember when DOOM on the PC was the hypest shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 19, 2013)

BTW it was $50 during PS1 and PS2 days.

I never seen 40 without it being a handheld.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

When I was 3 I had an NES and a sega genesis (it was 1995 so they weren't that expensive either). We also had a pc at the time that I used to play games like doom and need for speed 2. Good times but I didn't start my time as a gamer until I got a psOne at first and then owned an N64. That was the golden age of gaming. 

I also played an Atari 2600 at the time that I got from my aunt. It was collecting dust when I found it. Thankfully I didn't play E.T the extra trestrial on it  I consider my self lucky.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

I've heard tales that the newest PS3 update is bricking consoles.

So don't update your PS3 right now.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've heard tales that the newest PS3 update is bricking consoles.
> 
> So don't update your PS3 right now.



It's Sony feeling bad for MS right now so they lower the PS3 to the same level as the xBox One


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 19, 2013)

I was wondering why my friend told me not to get an update 

Although I did the update before hearing this, and mine is still running fine..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2013)

It only affects units with more than 500GB. That's what I read somewhere.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

The problem seems to be hitting those that upgraded their PS3's HDD the hardest. 

In any case, I'm nowhere near my PS3 and won't be until the end of July, so I'm safe.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> PS1 era. And possibly Dreamcast as well. Not for the N64 though. Those had the outrageous 59.99 tag we have today.



Considering inflation, it's hard to compare those prices though. The games probably weren't really "cheaper", and back then most of us were children with little disposable income.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

I can already envision the remote play possibilities with the PS4. Even when I'm out of the country visiting my girlfriend, I can use my Vita to play my PS4 games. 

It brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm just not turning on my damn console


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can already envision the remote play possibilities with the PS4. Even when I'm out of the country visiting my girlfriend, I can use my Vita to play my PS4 games.
> 
> It brings a tear to my eye.



Hold your horses there dude,I don't think thats how it works. Unless the vita becomes something like online where you stream your games from the Internet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Hold your horses there dude,I don't think thats how it works. Unless the vita becomes something like online where you stream your games from the Internet.



That _is_ part of what remote play is. The PS3/PS4 processes the game and streams it to your Vita using an internet connection. So the Vita has no trouble running it, since all it does is display the game and reads the button inputs. It doesn't actually process the game itself. You can even turn the PS3/PS4 on or off using your Vita. It would've gotten a lot more press by now if the selection of games on PS3 that actually use the feature wasn't so abysmal.

It's going to be absolutely amazing on the PS4, where every game made for it has the remote-play feature.

Actually, I'm gonna re-check it. I'm not 100% sure myself if it can be streamed over the internet or if it's local wireless connection only.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep, I was right, it works both over the internet and locally. The only problem with streaming over the internet is having to worry about making sure that your PS4 and Vita are properly connected to the internet, but that will never be a problem for me. I'll probably get an ethernet cable for my PS4 just to make sure that it always has a secure and stable connection. 

So... PS4 games halfway around the world, here I come.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yep, I was right, it works both over the internet and locally. The only problem with streaming over the internet is having to worry about making sure that your PS4 and Vita are properly connected to the internet, but that will never be a problem for me. I'll probably get an ethernet cable for my PS4 just to make sure that it always has a secure and stable connection.
> 
> So... PS4 games halfway around the world, here I come.



Man if that actually works then I better start saving money for a vita. But I really want a 3DS for Pokemon god damn it!

So the ps4 becomes the server for the vita? That's actually really smart,I can see this working well if someone has a descent Internet connection.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Man if that actually works then I better start saving money for a vita. But I really want a 3DS for Pokemon god damn it!
> 
> So the ps4 becomes the server for the vita? That's actually really smart,I can see this working well if someone has a descent Internet connection.



I'd look around for a Vita on Black Friday, there's bound to be damn good deals around for retailers that are trying to get rid of their stock. I got mine for $180 last year on Black Friday from Amazon, it was the limited edition white one that came with Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation, and it also came with Playstation All-Stars and 3 months of PS+ (which I haven't redeemed yet, waiting for when I have a PS4).

More or less. The PS4 does all the processing and it streams the content to the Vita over the internet. Your button inputs on the Vita are transmitted back to the PS4, and that's how the game is controlled. The only thing that remains to be seen is if there will be any significant input lag, though that would largely depend on how good your internet connections are on both sides.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> It only affects units with more than 500GB. That's what I read somewhere.



80 gig mustard race.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2013)

So sexy <3


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

So what odds do we have that we might get a proper survival resident evil game this generation?  resident evil 5 was mediocre-decent but resident evil 6 is a shooterfest.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So what odds do we have that we might get a proper survival resident evil game this generation?  resident evil 5 was mediocre-decent but resident evil 6 is a shooterfest.



Check out "The Evil Within"


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> So sexy <3



Shame the stand doesn't come bundled with the console. 

I'm liking the PS4 game cases, dat blue.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So what odds do we have that we might get a proper survival resident evil game this generation?  resident evil 5 was mediocre-decent but resident evil 6 is a shooterfest.



Play Lat of Us... Even if different

Capcom fucked up their franchises hard... Only good thing of this gen is SF revival and Dragon's Dogma


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Play Lat of Us... Even if different
> 
> *Capcom fucked up their franchises hard*... Only good thing of this gen is SF revival and Dragon's Dogma



I played the last of us(best game this generation),and it's a proper survival horror game in a sense but it's not really a copy pasta from resident evil. I'm talking about something from capcom as good as resident evil 4,that game was the best game in the previous gen.

Tell me about it,I'm still not even sure why they decided to reboot Devil may cry when Dante had a very faithful fanbase.  A lot of the Japanese developers dropped the ball this gen,I hope that's not the case in the next one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

*PS4 Online Blocked for Countries Without a Store*



> User Gennosuke asked on today?s EU store post whether or not he?ll be able to play online in Romania. Fred Dutton answered apologetically.
> 
> ?Unfortunately at this time gamers in countries which do not have a Store cannot access online multi-player features. However, we are considering every measure to offer PlayStation Store services to these territories as soon as possible. To clarify, the affected territories are: Bahrain, Lebanon, Romania, Oman, Slovakia, Malta, Cyprus and Iceland.?
> 
> As this is the EU-specific store, there?s likely to be other areas where this is an issue.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 19, 2013)

lolsony.10chars


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

No problem,lol. They can sign in an American,British,etc accounts.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

They also are not blocked from playing games so no real harm.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2013)

It's shit yes... But I really want to know how many countries this will effect.

Still shit but XBox tards just shouldn't start to compare it to their 21 countries box


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *I played the last of us(best game this generation),and it's a proper survival horror game in a sense but it's not really a copy pasta from resident evil. I'm talking about something from capcom as good as resident evil 4,that game was the best game in the previous gen.*
> 
> Tell me about it,I'm still not even sure why they decided to reboot Devil may cry when Dante had a very faithful fanbase.  A lot of the Japanese developers dropped the ball this gen,I hope that's not the case in the next one.



You better be right about that.. I have yet to play it, the game is not appealing to me so far " from previous,hands on and trailers" but I am going to give such a chance soon..


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> It's shit yes... But I really want to know how many countries this will effect.
> 
> Still shit but XBox tards just shouldn't start to compare it to their 21 countries box



It's still worth noting as steveht93 did that they probably can just set up an account in a country that does have a store.  I've heard of plenty of people who have japanese accounts on their PS3 who live in North America.



Malvingt2 said:


> You better be right about that.. I have yet to play it, the game is not appealing to me so far " from previous,hands on and trailers" but I am going to give such a chance soon..



The Evil Within has Shinji Mikami as its director.  That's the dude who created Resident Evil and was director of Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2013)

I have an AT one... Fuck germans USK


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys it's really not a big deal. Same thing with ps+ in said countries. Sometimes I take my ps3 with me from UAE to Lebanon and ps+ can be purchased. In Lebanon they sell American psn cards and European psn cards. People purchase the American ones if their accounts are Americans or a european card if their accounts are either from Europe or the middle east(Saudi Arabia,UAE,Bahrain).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2013)

so...according to eurogamer, the first party games they checked out were in rough shape for the time being in comparison to the xb1 games they demoed with many first party xb1 games going for 60fps. considering how it stands to reason how all third party games *should* look and play better on ps4...its very disconcerting to hear. granted there is still about 6 months left of optimization to be done.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

Well we know gaikai isn't up yet, so possibly XB1's are capable of offsite computations already and that's making a difference? Just a thought.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so...according to eurogamer, the first party games they checked out were in rough shape for the time being in comparison to the xb1 games they demoed with many first party xb1 games going for 60fps. considering how it stands to reason how all third party games *should* look and play better on ps4...its very disconcerting to hear. granted there is still about 6 months left of optimization to be done.



Xbone games were on a tricked out Windows 7 PC that was a lot more powerful than the Xbone is at E3. Maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

There is that too. I heard that when you actually tried switching between: games, music, movies, etc... like they showed in their first conference; it was really stuttery and not smooth like demonstrated.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

Xbox games were demoed on PC's

PS4 was demoed on actual devices.

Regardless if you understand how game development works, there are builds on top of builds and builds.  You can bet by launch time the games will be running incredibly smoother.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Xbox games were demoed on PC's
> 
> PS4 was demoed on actual devices.
> 
> Regardless if you understand how game development works, there are builds on top of builds and builds.  You can bet by launch time the games will be running incredibly smoother.



Not only were they demoed on PCs but they were demoed on PCs more powerful than the PS4 and Xbone combined.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Well we know gaikai isn't up yet, so possibly XB1's are capable of offsite computations already and that's making a difference? Just a thought.



doesnt have anything to do with it. the so called power of the cloud is limited to certain cpu functions. for xb1 and ps4 that have the same cpu....its not gonna affect the gamey stuff to that extent


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not only were they demoed on PCs but they were demoed on PCs more powerful than the PS4 and Xbone combined.



and with nvidia chipsets, not amd 
also the operating system was win 7 not win 8 which xbone is based off off


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2013)

according to eurogamer...the first party games like forza and killer instinct were running on actual xb1 silicon.   forgetting for a sec that the ps4 demos they looked at were 30fps and still having issues....it not something that should be happening with the pure power gap

get on the ball ps4 devs


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> according to eurogamer...the first party games like forza and killer instinct were running on actual xb1 silicon.   forgetting for a sec that the ps4 demos they looked at were 30fps and still having issues....it not something that should be happening with the pure power gap
> 
> get on the ball ps4 devs



Agreed.  But we have no clue about the builds.  I am sure that by time launch comes the games will look better.  I don't even mind if the games are LOCKED at 30fps 1080P.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> according to eurogamer...the first party games like forza and killer instinct were running on actual xb1 silicon.   forgetting for a sec that the ps4 demos they looked at were 30fps and still having issues....it not something that should be happening with the pure power gap
> 
> get on the ball ps4 devs



Yes, I'm sure Microsoft says that.  Not sure I believe them.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 19, 2013)

^I don't understand where the problem should be coming from. Same architecture as the X1, just more powerful. It should be capable of anything the X1 can do (cloud assistance not included).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

deathgod said:


> ^I don't understand where the problem should be coming from. Same architecture as the X1, just more powerful. It should be capable of anything the X1 can do (cloud assistance not included).



It isn't hardware though.  Its the coding features.  So its the ps4 devs.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not only were they demoed on PCs but they were demoed on PCs more powerful than the PS4 and Xbone combined.


It's plain obvious


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

So is the release date around October or December?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

What if it was industrial sabotage?


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 19, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Xbox games were demoed on PC's
> 
> PS4 was demoed on actual devices.
> 
> Regardless if you understand how game development works, there are builds on top of builds and builds.  You can bet by launch time the games will be running incredibly smoother.



lol


----------



## deathgod (Jun 19, 2013)

The war just heated up 

Sony you can't rest on your ass now.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 19, 2013)

No matter how hard they'll come back to try and defend it, the geeky stuff speaks for itself. o.o


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Actually Sony can sit on their ass.

They won.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2013)

No they should not,  Sony should not sit on their ass about the PS4 until the next Generation (PS5) is well and truely underway.  Sony needs to go out there and get the exclusives, the first/second party games and times exclusives.   They can't sit around and say "Oh well at least they are multi platform.".  

They need to go out and dump money on the table of Capcom, Zenimax (The guys that own Bethseda and id amongst others) and others to see if they can get full exclusives or timed exclusives for the big games that are on the consoles. 

As well as keeping the indis happy too, if they don't then Microsoft will with the big names like they did in the 360 era.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

They need to tie up Capcom's CEO and brutally torture him via fish-slapping until he decides to PUT OUT ANOTHER MEGAMAN GAME. I HATE YOU SO MUCH CAPCOM.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> No they should not,  Sony should not sit on their ass about the PS4 until the next Generation (PS5) is well and truely underway.  *Sony needs to go out there and get the exclusives, the first/second party games and times exclusives.   *They can't sit around and say "Oh well at least they are multi platform.".
> 
> They need to go out and dump money on the table of Capcom, Zenimax (The guys that own Bethseda and id amongst others) and others to see if they can get full exclusives or timed exclusives for the big games that are on the consoles.
> 
> As well as keeping the indis happy too, if they don't then Microsoft will with the big names like they did in the 360 era.



I don't see why people think they aren't doing that, they already got exclusives lined-up for the PS4.

Naughty Dog has two teams (one for Uncharted and one for Last of Us), and I'm sure they're already working on something PS4 related.

Also previous articles have Sony stating they have most of their first-party developers working on PS4 projects.

How many people here really think Sony has stopped announcing exclusives after E3? Gamescom, Comic-Con, and TGS are still coming up everyone. No need to start saying "MS has way better and more exclusives than Sony!", there's plenty more to announce before the year is up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2013)

140 games within the first year, a majority of those in the back end of 2014, last guardian obviously being one of the games they are holding back so there's no wii u like drought over the first year


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Still PS4-ing.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2013)

The Xbox 180 still sucks for many reasons but i want to see how Sony will respond to the news or what Nintendo is going to pull to keep the second place of the war because after all that shit it's going to be lame for them to lose that spot.


----------



## kluang (Jun 19, 2013)

Still ps4ing. But not on day one. Somewhere in 2014


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2013)

>being this worried

lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> The Xbox 180 still sucks for many reasons but i want to see how Sony will respond to the news or what Nintendo is going to pull to keep the second place of the war because after all that shit it's going to be lame for them to lose that spot.



They're bringing on the games and are trying to do a 3DS-esque revival, (which means hopefully pricecut?) as long as they don't have a dryspell again. The PS4 is cheaper and more powerful and the third party is identical. WiiU is $200 less than the One and has a good line up following fall and into the spring. Then you have Nintendo's E3 events at best buy letting people have a taste of what's to come. 

It'll honestly fall upon on how much people are willing to forgive Microsoft. And from what we're seeing the damage has been done.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2013)

If you're the kind of person like me who sticks with JRPGs or whatever stuff that's usually on Playstation, then the PS4 will have a better library regardless.

The good shit doesn't come out in the beginning, it happens at the middle. Same thing with PS3 and it was great.

The better graphics while not exactly not real big factor for me but will make certain games prettier, the better RAM will make these things run smooth as butter.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *PS4 Online Blocked for Countries Without a Store*



I'm from Bulgaria, but I set up my PSN account in the UK. I've never tried the PS+, but the store works just fine. Should I assume that nothing will change?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah you can have another country's account and it will work fine.

Sony gotta keep the momentum going and kill it at gamescom and tgs


----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2013)

Sony usually have shit to announce at Gamescom, they announced games like Resistance 3,  Ratchet and Clank All 4 One and Tearaway there.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2013)

The guys at Microsoft do deserve credit for making the change though.  It would have been easy to be stubborn and hold their ground.  This proves to me that they are in it to win it.  Sony is going to have some competition.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2013)

Now that Microsoft has folded I wonder what EA will do now, go back on their promise of no more online passes?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 20, 2013)

Prepare your anus people in Europe...

Mediamarkt and bol.com are saying the launch date for europe is...


*Spoiler*: __ 











Fuck yeah!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 20, 2013)

10/29 Release date for NA


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2013)

NOVEMBER 29 BITCH.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 20, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Prepare your anus people in Europe...
> 
> Mediamarkt and bol.com are saying the launch date for europe is...
> 
> ...



Eh, I'll probably wait a few months.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 20, 2013)

I think i may get it after Xmas

PS4 & Killzone Shadow Fall & DriveClub, just wait for me to come and take you home.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 20, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Eh, I'll probably wait a few months.



Yeah and in the meantime buy a Xbone


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If you're the kind of person like me who sticks with JRPGs or whatever stuff that's usually on Playstation, then the PS4 will have a better library regardless.
> 
> The good shit doesn't come out in the beginning, it happens at the middle. Same thing with PS3 and it was great.
> 
> The better graphics while not exactly not real big factor for me but will make certain games prettier, the better RAM will make these things run smooth as butter.



This^ part of why I like Sony is they always bring new innovative IPs each generation,but it's basicly the only console on the market that offers the full package that every gamer needs. It's the console where the east meets the west.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The guys at Microsoft do deserve credit for making the change though.  It would have been easy to be stubborn and hold their ground.  This proves to me that they are in it to win it.  Sony is going to have some competition.



Indeed they do deserve credit.  So instead of never buying the Xbone I will instead admit that I might buy the Xbox 180 in 5 years or so.  That's what they earned from this change.  I'm not rewarding them with an early adoption purchase after what they pulled.  They ensured my money was going to Sony and the Playstation 4 at its launch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The guys at Microsoft do deserve credit for making the change though.  It would have been easy to be stubborn and hold their ground.  This proves to me that they are in it to win it.  Sony is going to have some competition.



They thought that the loss of people they were about to lose would be an acceptable one, only to realize otherwise.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't see why people think they aren't doing that, they already got exclusives lined-up for the PS4.
> 
> Naughty Dog has two teams (one for Uncharted and one for Last of Us), and I'm sure they're already working on something PS4 related.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying MS have better exclusives but Naughty Dog is hardly a 3rd party at all.

What I mean is MS came out at the start with pointing out that A) Dead Rising 3 is an exclusive and B) Exclusive content from Witcher 3.  

Sony should be up in the offices day in and day out of these 3rd parties and pay what it takes to make games like next Fallout/Elder Scrolls (single player) from Bethseda make them exclusive or timed exclusive like Microsoft did with the Skyrim DLC.

Go to Konami and try to retake metal gear franchise as an exclusive after Phantom pain.  Go to Square enix and some of their big franchises.  If there was one thing MS did this generation that sony failed at it was the timed exclusives.  They may not seem too big a deal but these small things do add up


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> I'm not saying MS have better exclusives but Naughty Dog is hardly a 3rd party at all.
> 
> What I mean is MS came out at the start with pointing out that A) Dead Rising 3 is an exclusive and B) Exclusive content from Witcher 3.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with this. Relying on first party exclusives is hardly enough. But you have to remember that Microsoft got deeper pockets than Sony.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2013)

I think I might get the Battlefield 4 Bundle.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

PS4 confirmed for November 13th release date? 

And check out their new marketing strategy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

^^It's not the only one but still.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2013)

^^ Thankfully, people have long memories. I think people realize by now that Microsoft are the sort of company who will turn those "features" back on or lie to you about it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't think Microsoft deserve credit for doing what they've done. It's akin to stabbing yourself and then calling the hospital when you realise you will bleed to death, you don't deserve a pat on the back for acting out of self-preservation.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think Microsoft deserve credit for doing what they've done. It's akin to stabbing yourself and then calling the hospital when you realise you will bleed to death, you don't deserve a pat on the back for acting out of self-preservation.



Never saw it this way


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

Just pre-order mines from Bestbuy.... if any of you guys want the standard edition, bestbuy still have some


----------



## Veggie (Jun 21, 2013)

I honestly think timed exclusives are not that big of a deal, unless you desperately want that collar duty map pack.

Exclusives, third party and Indies are just more important than a temporary exclusive.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 21, 2013)

Timed exclusives mean nothing to me. If a game is on more than one console then it's on more than one console, no matter if one console gets it before the other. And I only ever buy DLC if I play through an entire game and feel unsatisfied with it anyway, so I care very little about not having a few extra maps, unless the ones available from the game itself completely suck.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 21, 2013)

How much money did you think M$ paid for Titanfall not to come on PS3/4? It seems Respawn would be losing out on a lot of cash going that way so I'm guessing they got some serious bank.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

deathgod said:


> How much money did you think M$ paid for Titanfall not to come on PS3/4? It seems Respawn would be losing out on a lot of cash going that way so I'm guessing they got some serious bank.



It's only a timed exclusive.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It's only a timed exclusive.



Is that confirmed. Don't toy with my emotions


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think Microsoft deserve credit for doing what they've done. It's akin to stabbing yourself and then calling the hospital when you realise you will bleed to death, you don't deserve a pat on the back for acting out of self-preservation.



Pretty much, especiallly when you had others saying you might not want to stab yourself only to receive a "fuck off."

I really don't think timed exclusives don't do anything unless it's over the course of years. It really just comes down to a console's exclusives and the indies. Third party will be virtually identical between the two.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Is that confirmed. Don't toy with my emotions



One of the developers said that it coming out on the PS4 is possible just that he can't say why it's on the Xbox 360 and One due to agreements between EA and Microsoft.

Basically, that's developer speak for it's a timed exclusive.  My guess?  6 months to a year after it's release it'll come out on PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Is that confirmed. Don't toy with my emotions



titanfall is timed exclusive and respawn already expressed they are going to bring it to other platforms in the future


----------



## deathgod (Jun 21, 2013)

^ So after googling it, it seems to be a 1 year exclusive and reported M$ paid $50 million for that So add that $50 mill along with however many $mills more they make off game sales....Damn....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Normally people burning money the way the Xbox division is would take that as warning sign but....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2013)

that's not a sustainable business model, that's why i think sony investing on their first party studios is the best way to go

best way to ensure 3rd party exclusivity these days is by doing what nintendo did with bayonetta 2, funding and publishing the project

nintendo has it right, they have their first party and took the best approach to 3rd party exclusivity

sony is doing it well, they have an incredibly strong first party that always comes up with amazing new IP's every generation, they now need to follow nintendo's 3rd party approach and start funding and publishing 3rd party efforts to ensure exclusivity on their console, they should've done this with ffxv and kh3

microsoft, well, no matter how deep your pockets are, paying 50mill for one year exclusivity, that's lunacy


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> that's not a sustainable business model, that's why i think sony investing on their first party studios is the best way to go
> 
> best way to ensure 3rd party exclusivity these days is by doing what nintendo did with bayonetta 2, funding and publishing the project
> 
> ...



The way Sony usually gets 3rd party exclusives is to do exactly what Nintendo did, fund and publish games (really these are called 2nd party games, not 3rd party)

Only difference is that Sony has a tendency to buy their 2nd party devs after they've proven themselves reliably awesome and turn them into 1st party devs.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

Problem is Sony doesn't have the ps2 budget with these consoles.  Plus M$ has bigger pockets.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The way Sony usually gets 3rd party exclusives is to do exactly what Nintendo did, fund and publish games (really these are called 2nd party games, not 3rd party)
> 
> Only difference is that Sony has a tendency to buy their 2nd party devs after they've proven themselves reliably awesome and turn them into 1st party devs.



true enough, I kinda wanted them to tie Platinum Games to their studios roster, but oh well


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Problem is Sony doesn't have the ps2 budget with these consoles.  Plus M$ has bigger pockets.



Eh, the Playstation division is still in the black if you look at how much money they made over the years.  The losses they took on the PS3 didn't completely offset the profits they made on the PS1, PS2, PSP and PS3 (in recent years).

Really the Playstation division is not in any financial trouble at Sony.  There's a reason Kaz Hirai is the executive who was chosen to become CEO of the company.  Not to mention estimates on the hardware and assembly costs have the PS4 being sold at profit at $399.

Meanwhile the Xbox division at Microsoft is still billions of dollars in debt.  They've only managed to be profitable for a couple of years (thanks to Kinect) and have nowhere even close to gotten out of the red yet.

Microsoft as a whole has deeper pockets than Sony but that doesn't mean that stock holders would be happy with Microsoft dumping more and more money into Xbox when it's been resoundingly unprofitable.  They're literally billons of dollars in the red.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> that's not a sustainable business model, that's why i think sony investing on their first party studios is the best way to go
> 
> best way to ensure 3rd party exclusivity these days is by doing what nintendo did with bayonetta 2, funding and publishing the project
> 
> ...


Pretty much my opinion on the matter. The way Microsoft believes they could just keep burning money the way they're doing it's no wonder people are looking to cut off the division it isn't smart and isn't sustainable.


Audible Phonetics said:


> Problem is Sony doesn't have the ps2 budget with these consoles.  Plus M$ has bigger pockets.



Ah but even then both Microsoft and Sony refused to fund Bayonetta on account of not making enough of a return for them. If this how it was for Bayonetta it's no surprise we're seeing third parties foregoing exclusivity and just publishing on both as neither side wants to pay up. Nintendo has it right in this regard.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 21, 2013)

What I love about what Sony did this time was putting Dat x86 architecture in the PS4, eventually most if not all timed exclusives will come to the PS4.

The only way this might not happen is if a third party has some serious beef with Sony, even then financially it makes more sense to bring games to the PS4.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Eh, the Playstation division is still in the black if you look at how much money they made over the years.  The losses they took on the PS3 didn't completely offset the profits they made on the PS1, PS2, PSP and PS3 (in recent years).
> 
> Really the Playstation division is not in any financial trouble at Sony.  There's a reason Kaz Hirai is the executive who was chosen to become CEO of the company.  Not to mention estimates on the hardware and assembly costs have the PS4 being sold at profit at $399.
> 
> ...



I get that but Sony's other ventures (TV's Cameras) are not doing well, so the gaming subsidy is fueling other aspects of the company.  Really Sony keeping their array of devs top notch, keeping indie open concept, will see eventually that the larger user base will have devs not wanting to go exclusive even if MS offers as it will be more profitable to dual release on both consoles.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 21, 2013)

When is the next gaming event? I saw a vid of the ps4 UI on youtube but it was too short and filled with sappy actors. It looks cool, but I want to see a more detailed video on it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

deathgod said:


> When is the next gaming event? I saw a vid of the ps4 UI on youtube but it was too short and filled with sappy actors. It looks cool, but I want to see a more detailed video on it.



August 21-25 is I believe when Gamescon starts and ends.  After that we have PAX Prime on August 30-Sep 2 and after that TGS on I think September 19th-22nd?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> PS4 confirmed for November 13th release date?
> 
> And check out their new marketing strategy.



If the rumor ends up being true then I know which day I'll need to take off in advanced


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this the real box art?



Got to say, the PS4 box art is better, more eye catching.  I think the Xbox box art would have been better if it had some colour, a more green theme would have worked better than pure black.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

From the Playstation access Youtube channel.



> -Cross game chat/media stuff doesn't require a subscription
> -Some F2P games won't require it.
> -Games will be added/removed monthly as they are now.
> -It isn't required for automatic updates.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 22, 2013)

Ahaha, man people like to fuck with my emotions. Rumors of these two gems leaked out last night,if real it could also explain why Ascension was a bit underwhelming. Please be real!!! :amazed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

^

Oh boy.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll faint like a bitch if naughty dog confirms and develops jak 4


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 22, 2013)

Jak 4? I wonder if they will continue from Jak 3


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

They could probably have gol and maia return as secondary big bads working under a more sinister force. said force being the precursor responsible for the inception of dark eco

not original at all, but just a thought since there's an air of supsicion surrounding their fate at the end of the first game as to whether they really died or not. plus i'm confident nd can work some gold out of it


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

I actually had this in reserve for months since replaying the main trilogy, but you got me in false hope mode now


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 22, 2013)

? said:


> I actually had this in reserve for months since replaying the main trilogy, but you got me in *false hope mode* now



[YOUTUBE]mFEzW1Z6TRM[/YOUTUBE]

But seriously, I hope that at least one of those is legit

edit: Do they have the trilogy as a bundle on PS Store?


----------



## creative (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think it would be all that bad if jak and dexter had a reboot. not to say the trilogy was bad. shit was great. I'd understand if naughty dog wanted a do over and take the series into another direction, though


----------



## Veggie (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow if this is true than the next GoW has to be a sequel. Maybe Kratos fights and kills Athena on this one  

As a big GoW fanboy I felt Ascension was pretty underwhelming. This needs to be a sequel or they will end up killing the franchise. GoW 4 or gtfo.

Now Jack 4 would also make a kick ass exclusive for the PS4 launch window.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't want another god of war game. Not kratos at least.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 22, 2013)

Vegetto Ryu Sei Ken said:


> Wow if this is true than the next GoW has to be a sequel. Maybe Kratos fights and kills Athena on this one
> 
> As a big GoW fanboy I felt Ascension was pretty underwhelming. This needs to be a sequel or they will end up killing the franchise. GoW 4 or gtfo.
> 
> Now Jack 4 would also make a kick ass exclusive for the PS4 launch window.


It was,and it was because of Tod Papy,I am hoping it is one too,there are some interesting theories for the story that show that it  is far from over,this is also good because the VITA will get another game.

@Steve
Good luck with that.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

creative said:


> I don't think it would be all that bad if jak and dexter had a reboot. not to say the trilogy was bad. shit was great. I'd understand if naughty dog wanted a do over and take the series into another direction, though



I'd say at least retcon lost frontier out of continuity, but whatever happens happens

here's hoping jak 4's not a cock tease



Navy Scribe said:


> [YOUTUBE]mFEzW1Z6TRM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> But seriously, I hope that at least one of those is legit
> 
> edit: Do they have the trilogy as a bundle on PS Store?



Any and all emotional damages to my being are on you, homes


----------



## Jing (Jun 22, 2013)

Cross game chat isn't behind  the PS+ paywall? Thats news to me. So the only thing we we need + for is multiplayer. Ok. I need to clear my PS3 HDD later this year too for the + games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting PS+ month or two before the PS4 is out but is there any reason to get it earlier (currently has a PS3 and Vita)?


----------



## Veggie (Jun 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't want another god of war game. Not kratos at least.


God Of War with out Kratos, what madness is this 


Navy Scribe said:


> It was,and it was because of Tod Papy,I am hoping it is one too,there are some interesting theories for the story that show that it  is far from over,this is also good because the VITA will get another game.
> 
> @Steve
> Good luck with that.



Yeah only a sequel can top GoW 3, that is why Ascension failed in that aspect, you just can't top beating Gods with some tacked on villains that we never heard of. Like I said going against Athena would be a good story line for GOW 4.

Though I hope that the game doesn't come out right away. 3 years into the PS4's life would be a good time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

If they do another prequel, I'm officialy done with the series.

If they do a sequel with Kratos, I'll roll my eyes and see what the ycan pull off that's not too stupid.

If they do a sequel with Deimos, I'll actually be genuinely interested.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

god of war needs to rest for like 4 years for me to be interested in another one



Kira Yamato said:


> is there any reason to get it earlier (currently has a PS3 and Vita)?



the free games they give each month and the discounts

betas too if you're interested in early access


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm thinking of getting PS+ month or two before the PS4 is out but is there any reason to get it earlier (currently has a PS3 and Vita)?



You get an entire year worth of instant game selection.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay, say what you will about PS4 needing more big exclusives.

But this shit right here is all kinds of amazing!
[YOUTUBE]fXq0yuW6BvM[/YOUTUBE]

It's on PC too, but so far it's an exclusive console-wise.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol man, I wonder if these sheep remember that the DRM Policy is volatile to change,and now they are flocking back . I am 100% positive that they will bring some aspect of the policy back not even a year down the road. They are just trying to get temporary sales,the xbone is like a 500$ shackle


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2013)

I love PS4  wanna buy it first day


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for Second Son to come out first.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 23, 2013)

Sony better reveal the release date at Gamescom


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

It seems that SCEJ are gonna make a press conference or some kind of an event before TGS which is dedicated to the ps4 and the Japanese/asian market. That's probably good news for JRPG fans.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 23, 2013)

The release date is November, brah.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

plenty of time to get my funds ready 

I just hope there are enough consoles available at launch here in Beirut. Most likely I'll have to wait till late December if I miss the launch consoles.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 23, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> Ahaha, man people like to fuck with my emotions. Rumors of these two gems leaked out last night,if real it could also explain why Ascension was a bit underwhelming. Please be real!!! :amazed



 Oh my god...  :amazed


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> plenty of time to get my funds ready
> 
> I just hope there are enough consoles available at launch here in Beirut. Most likely I'll have to wait till late December if I miss the launch consoles.




you are lebanese as well? How much do you think it's gonna cost here? I'm thinking of preordering mine from the united states to my parents address in the UAE. Of course if the price is acceptable in Lebanon,I'll get it from here.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deep down on ps4 looks great: 



Get hyped people! 

Notice the prototype controller,the final dev kits are probably not there yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Not that Blanka again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> Ahaha, man people like to fuck with my emotions. Rumors of these two gems leaked out last night,if real it could also explain why Ascension was a bit underwhelming. Please be real!!! :amazed



No no no no no. Don't fuck with me guys. Just no 

I don't want to be disappointed when this turns out to be untrue.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup, and you can probably expect even more at TGS.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

Delete.....


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok guys, i'm planning on picking up a PS3 mainly as a blu-ray player for when i move out again for university but right now there are a few games i wanna pick up for it as well. Those would be Ni no Kuni and The Last of Us. Can you recommend me any other good exclusives besides those 2 and God of War and Uncharted?


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> Delete.....



Why'd you edit your post your plan was brilliant!


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why'd you edit your post your plan was brilliant!


Don't worry,I post it in the Xbox one80 thread :ignoramus It was too off-topic for here.


OdinZeus said:


> I know how to punish Microsoft for their arrogant DRM:
> 1.I will buy second hand hacked Xbox one80.
> 2.I will pirate all their games.
> 3.They will get not even 1 cent from me.
> Problem Microsoft


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Ok guys, i'm planning on picking up a PS3 mainly as a blu-ray player for when i move out again for university but right now there are a few games i wanna pick up for it as well. Those would be Ni no Kuni and The Last of Us. Can you recommend me any other good exclusives besides those 2 and God of War and Uncharted?



Disgaea 4 was cool.  Also you should grab the inFamous Collection:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Ok guys, i'm planning on picking up a PS3 mainly as a blu-ray player for when i move out again for university but right now there are a few games i wanna pick up for it as well. Those would be Ni no Kuni and The Last of Us. Can you recommend me any other good exclusives besides those 2 and God of War and Uncharted?



metal gear solid 4
demon's souls (old, still amazing)
rain (upcoming, looks beautiful)
heavy rain (old, not for everybody)
infamous 1 & 2
valkyria chronicles
killzone 2 & 3 (fps)
Yakuza 4
ICO & Shawdow of Colossus Collection
GT6 (upcoming)
heavenly sword


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> metal gear solid 4
> demon's souls (old)
> rain (upcoming, looks beautiful)
> heavy rain (old, not for eveybody)
> ...



Ratchet and Clank:Future trilogy.
Journey.
Flower.
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time.
Little big planet(not my cup of tea,but good game)
PS2 collections -


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Disgaea 4 was cool.  Also you should grab the inFamous Collection:





PoinT_BlanK said:


> metal gear solid 4
> demon's souls (old, still amazing)
> rain (upcoming, looks beautiful)
> heavy rain (old, not for everybody)
> ...





OdinZeus said:


> Ratchet and Clank:Future trilogy.
> Journey.
> Flower.
> Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time.
> ...



Oh awesome! Thanks guys, looks like i've got a lot of catching up to do. Also holy shit all them HD Collections of stuff i still have. The PS3 isn't region locked is it iirc.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2013)

Meanwhile in the xBox One thread


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Ok guys, i'm planning on picking up a PS3 mainly as a blu-ray player for when i move out again for university but right now there are a few games i wanna pick up for it as well. Those would be Ni no Kuni and The Last of Us. Can you recommend me any other good exclusives besides those 2 and God of War and Uncharted?



Tales of Graces F


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

*The Dark Sorcerer PS4 Tech Demo Used Only 4 GB of GDDR5 RAM, 1 Million Polygons...
*



> Remember “Old Man Face” from the reveal conference of the PS4 that a lot of people mocked as unimpressive or irrelevant? It has since become a full fledged tech demo that impressed everyone at E3, causing many of those that mocked Quantic Dream to simply eat crow.
> Fact is, though, that we didn’t know very much about the technicalities behind the demo, until now.
> A rather noisy shakycam video from E3 by Youtube user TheAireaidLord shows (between other things) Quantic Dream QA Manager Gavin Niebel as he explains quite a few behind-the-scenes details to the crowd watching the demo. What we learn from the explanation possibly makes it even more impressive, and gives us hopes to see even better in the future.
> The demo, that has absolutely no pre-rendering, post production or video inserts, represents only the first iteration of Quantic Dream’s development cycle for the PS4, and while it runs between 30 and 90 fps (the frame rate wasn’t optimized yet), it does so at native 1080p resolution, textures included. The developer still didn’t have access to full PS4 development tools, so they had to make do with the same PS3 development pipeline used for Beyond: Two Souls “shoving in a bunch of high-fidelity assets”.
> ...


----------



## deathgod (Jun 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *The Dark Sorcerer PS4 Tech Demo Used Only 4 GB of GDDR5 RAM, 1 Million Polygons...
> *



I think this tech would be perfect in a wrestling/fighting/MMA game.

I'd love to play a WWE/wrestling game with characters that look like that. Graphics like this, collision detection fixed, real time physics, and the gameplay of the older WWE games. Also if they add situational animations to make it more lifelike, it would be awesome.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2013)

They should bring back music in wrestling games too.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2013)

A good portion of my mp3 playlist as a teenager was licensed music in video games, mainly WWE ones. When those left, I left. What, can they just not afford them anymore, or something?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2013)

Who knows, the moment I could hear crickets when performing suplexes and powerbombs I stopped buying the damn games.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, you mean in-game music. I was more referring to the menu music (though it's the same difference: where's my Rise Against, WWE Games?!)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2013)

God Movement said:


> They should bring back music in wrestling games too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]P2T4_AsE6Ro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

As long as wrasslin games aren't slow I'll be happy. Current gen was a mess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2013)

ppl are so skeptical about the dark sorcerer...why when the the order 1886 is confirmed by ready at dawn to look as good as agnis philosiphy in game with no gimmicks? the advance of tech in 8 years has blindsided some ppl. its a fact that 360 and ps3 were holding back fidelity output to the point where mid to low power modern components(when compared to higher end stuff)  when put in a closed box enviorment explode ppls brains all over the pavement.  

i can say this: agni was not stressing that 680 i7 set up in the least


----------



## teddy (Jun 24, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Who knows, the moment I could hear crickets when performing suplexes and powerbombs I stopped buying the damn games.



Backstage brawls make this issue more glaring since there's no crowd noise or commentary 



Khris said:


> As long as wrasslin games aren't slow I'll be happy. Current gen was a mess.



Tfw 5 minutes into svr11 you already feel a need to handicap yourself and play on legend difficulty

13 is hysterical


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm astounded that people still play wrestling games or even care about wwe anymore. I thought that franchise was dead long ago.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

Less people play the games, and less people watch it. However there is still a significant amount of people left who do both.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2013)

Sports games 

Might as well make a sumo wrestling game


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

So 



> “I’m sure you heard from [SCE Worldwide Studios boss] Shu [Yoshida] that he has – just his studios – he has 30 games in development. 20 of them are going to ship within the first year of the console’s life, and of those, 12 are new IP.



12 new Ips any guess what they are?


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

12 new IPs  damn I'm excited.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

Sony not playing games either


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

At least 4 of them are going to be shooters in todays gaming climate. Hopefully no HAZE repeats.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

*New Second Son Screen Shots*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Damn wish this was launch title!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

Best graphics contender right there.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2013)

God, I actually dreamt of buying the PS4 last night. Talk about excitement.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep on telling you guys that harp about third parties, PS4 will be just fine with their first party, it's the best approach

30 games in development, 20 shipping within the first year, 12 new IP's out of those 20

Yoshida said all their studios are working on something and luckily we don't have to worry about kinnect titles over on this side, so even if out of those 20 some of them are shovelware, you will get some quality and solid offerings that first year

_"please be excited"_

I know I am


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Greatness awaits


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

What are some of your guesses for the 20 Ips.

Im assuming a God of War, Uncharted, Little Big Planet, (some type of racing game like mario kart), a few PS eye Titles, I wish they'd reboot crash bandicoot series.  Starhawk 2 (awesome game)  Syphon Filter exclusive. Last Guardian. 

Imagine another twisted metal?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot! CRASH BANDICOOT!! *DO EET! *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Crash Bandicoot! CRASH BANDICOOT!! *DO EET! *



NO DON'T!!!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2013)

It's a matter of debate in my mind right now whether or not I want a new Uncharted. Among Thieves was the apex of the series and Drake's Deception was showing signs of fatigue...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 24, 2013)

No more Uncharted please.

Do not milk that awesome series up, Sony!

Instead, working on bringing The Last Guardian and more importantly, Beyond Good And Evil 2, dammit, Ubisoft!!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2013)

Hm...yeah. As Yahtzee said, perhaps better to bow out gracefully now before ideas run dry and Drake ends up murdering Inuits for their dad's jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

Would be cool if perhaps they created a new 3rd person action game.  Maybe that's what we'll get.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Uncharted 4 is a must, that series is far from being dry, the possibilities with that franchise are open as fuck, the reason why the 3rd instalment didn't live up to the 2nd is because it was made by ND's secondary team as the primary worked on TLoU, and even so it was still a solid offering

god of war is the one that needs resting


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

It was always difficult coming off UC2.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *New Second Son Screen Shots*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Arrrhhh. Why are the debris from explosions always jagged and never rounded? This is next gen, gimme some believable debris!

My most anticipated game out of all shown so far is The Division. I am so hyped for it. The PvP elements, the RPG elements, great graphics, enemy AI and tablet support is awesome. This game has the potential to be a breakout hit.

I also hope they actually utilize the touchpad and not let it die off like the sixaxis motion. I think I played one game (Heavenly Sword) that used it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

debris, rounded

??????????????????????


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

the division is mostly enjoyed with friends, shame it's not epic old school single player

more like an mmo

eh


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I know right  hahaha rounded debris lel


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Arrrhhh. Why are the debris from explosions always jagged and never rounded? This is next gen, gimme some believable debris!
> 
> My most anticipated game out of all shown so far is The Division. I am so hyped for it. The PvP elements, the RPG elements, great graphics, enemy AI and tablet support is awesome. This game has the potential to be a breakout hit.
> 
> I also hope they actually utilize the touchpad and not let it die off like the sixaxis motion. I think I played one game (Heavenly Sword) that used it.



You use the touchpad to to fuck up the DUP vehicles at close range. That's one of the function's we know about from Sessler's E3 coverage.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess in real life we need more next gen graphics because when you break glass there is no rounded debris. 

Hahaha this is all kinds of fucked up. I'm done


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

The Division is coming out next year, right? Probably my most anticipated Ubisoft game, looks like it'll be fun as fuck.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> debris, rounded
> 
> ??????????????????????



I'm talking about the rocks in the explosion and stuff. Rocks don't break apart angular like that. I'd like to see some more natural debris, and not the same angular ground breaking debris.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

How can they be natural debris when they are caused by something with extraordinary force impacting on it yet you expect them to be rounded?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2013)

You guys are so mean.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> How can they be natural debris when they are caused by something with extraordinary force impacting on it yet you expect them to be rounded?



Explosions have rocks of all size and shapes, some are round, some are angular. Maybe smooth would be a better word, just look at the debris in the first pic. Tell me that doesn't look weird.

You bitches laughing can all suck mah dick


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay guys, let's not pick on the poor fellow.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I will stop. It's all cool brah


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

deathgod said:


> just look at the debris in the first pic. Tell me that doesn't look weird.



that's an upclose still image


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2013)

I was so hyped by the Division, that that same night I dreamed about it. If it was even half as good as in my dream, I'll be completely hooked.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

Them rolling grenades.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

we should all buy it on release, exchange psn id's and have our little division

that would be cool


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

I also think it has the best use of tablet support. Watching the demo the first time I missed the part where the tablet user provided buffs for his party.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

he's right fk it Im not buying second son thanks for pointing out the debris not being round.  My moneys going to COA and the amazing fish AI


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> he's right fk it Im not buying second son thanks for pointing out the debris not being round.  My moneys going to COA and the amazing fish AI



Smart man, lets all boycott Second Son until they fix dem rox


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm just going to put this here in hopes that the indie dev manages to get a PS4 dev kit



Looks like my kind of game, a kind of game that's largely not made anymore.  Hope this comes to fruition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I'm just going to put this here in hopes that the indie dev manages to get a PS4 dev kit
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my kind of game, a kind of game that's largely not made anymore.  Hope this comes to fruition.



Backing, looks like it's gonna be awesome. I want some of those stretch goals to be hit.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

It's trending towards $130,000 right now so if the game works out (always some risk with Kickstarter after all) we'll at least get airships and airship combat a la Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

I might invest when I hear more about him getting his hands on a PS4 devkit, so far it's only confirmed to be on the Wii U but I don't own one.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

It's also going to be on PC but yeah, PS4 is what I want to play it on.

Pay attention to the comments, he has talked about the devkit stuff in there it seems.

I'll let you know if he manages to get a PS4 dev kit though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm gonna do the $15 pledge to get the WiiU version of it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 24, 2013)

I really wish more developers would aim for 720p/60fps for the new consoles. We know they're gonna start shrinking the resolution down on games in the later half of the next-gen anyways, might as well prepare for the inevitable and focus on the frame-rate 1st. 




deathgod said:


> I'm talking about the rocks in the explosion and stuff. Rocks don't break apart angular like that. I'd like to see some more natural debris, and *not the same angular ground breaking debris.*


 You're talking about the rubble right? I'm pretty sure they are in the testing stage and are still trying to polish the game, even when it comes to the smaller visual details.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I might invest when I hear more about him getting his hands on a PS4 devkit, so far it's only confirmed to be on the Wii U but I don't own one.



You don't own a PS4 either.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You don't own a PS4 either.



Yeah but he might have it pre-ordered.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 24, 2013)

Those two pic I posted were fake, did some research and if you look at the spelling it looks like it gives it away.Sorry for busting your balls,I still think those two titles can come out though.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yeah but he might have it pre-ordered.


Then what he should have said is "I don't plan to own one"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2013)

i want sony to announce legend of dragoon AAA reboot for ps4 at TGS. Whos with me?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i want sony to announce legend of dragoon AAA reboot for ps4 at TGS. Whos with me?!?!?!?!?!



Doesn't need AAA budget.  AAA budgets often cause more problems than solve.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i want sony to announce legend of dragoon AAA reboot for ps4 at TGS. Whos with me?!?!?!?!?!



Make it happen Sony.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You don't own a PS4 either.



Semantics   .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Semantics   .



No you're doing it wrong:


*Spoiler*: __ 



SEMANTICS​


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder if PS4 devs are gonna use dedicated servers for their online games? I was reading an article on Kotaku where Respawn talked about using M$'s cloud as dedicated servers and they mentioned how Azure will host their game servers for other platforms too(PS4 maybe?). After playing BO2, dedicated servers are a must for online games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

this dedicated servers propaganda, i really don't see how devs could have dedicated servers on one platform and then P2P on the other, doesn't seem realistic

when sony says they will expand their psn, i just assume they're referring to that as well, it's really not something that needs major covering, i feel that was just thrown out there by MS at a time where they needed anything they could hold on to

not to mention the free 2 play games were devs/pubs handle their own servers, they can't be dedicated on one and P2P on the other


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> this dedicated servers propaganda, i really don't see how devs could have dedicated servers on one platform and then P2P on the other, doesn't seem realistic
> 
> when sony says they will expand their psn, i just assume they're referring to that as well, it's really not something that needs major covering, i feel that was just thrown out there by MS at a time where they needed anything they could hold on to
> 
> not to mention the free 2 play games were devs/pubs handle their own servers, they can't be dedicated on one and P2P on the other



The way Respawn worded it, it sounds like the servers will cover all platforms. Dedicated servers are a neccessity in PvP games like Titanfall and the Division. Host servers like in BO2 just suck ass.

M$ mentioned expanding their servers to I think 300K, I wonder if that was in part to provide dedicated servers for games like Titanfall?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Doesn't need AAA budget.  AAA budgets often cause more problems than solve.



thats a fallacy brought on by certain publishers singleminded focus of minimizing their risk of investment at the cost of the game design.  sony on the other hand has backed plenty of experimental projects that cost a ton such as quantic dreams stuff that worked out well. i dont think its too much to ask for one big budget traditional jrpg franchise not related to square enix in this day and age...they are the only ones left who make big console jrpgs now anyway and theyve been stuggling with it for a while


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 24, 2013)

I need more RPGs.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> thats a fallacy brought on by certain publishers singleminded focus of minimizing their risk of investment at the cost of the game design.  sony on the other hand has backed plenty of experimental projects that cost a ton such as quantic dreams stuff that worked out well.* i dont think its too much to ask for one big budget traditional jrpg franchise not related to square enix in this day and age*...they are the only ones left who make big console jrpgs now anyway and theyve been stuggling with it for a while



Yeah....seems like too much to ask.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> That evolution


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Your PS3 controller is evolving!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Your PS3 controller is evolving!



I kinda wanna pressed B though.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Good thing there's no B on a dual shock controller.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

So I am stuck with that ugly thing? 

Dualshock3 is much better looking.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I am stuck with that ugly thing?
> 
> Dualshock3 is much better looking.



Cammy is much better looking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

If you're into flat-asses then yeah she is.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> So I am stuck with that ugly thing?
> 
> Dualshock3 is much better looking.



Who cares how the controller looks?  A controller is all about comfort and usability.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Sure. But I haven't tested it out yet. I just loved how Sony never changed their controllers. Dualshock was always a safe bet.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Eh, the dualshock has always gone through minor alterations each gen.  This is just the most major alteration, other than the boomerang of course.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 25, 2013)

I personally hope they add multiple functionality to the buttons. For example, most games each button is assigned to a single task, but if they were to take into account the pressure sensitivity of the buttons, they could have different actions depending on if the button is pressed or held. Quick attack, tap the button, stronger attack, hold it down. This could add a lot more variety to gameplay. I  know some games use it to some extent but I don't think I've ever played a game where every button has an alternative use.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I personally hope they add multiple functionality to the buttons. For example, most games each button is assigned to a single task, but if they were to take into account the pressure sensitivity of the buttons, they could have different actions depending on if the button is pressed or held. Quick attack, tap the button, stronger attack, hold it down. This could add a lot more variety to gameplay. I  know some games use it to some extent but I don't think I've ever played a game where every button has an alternative use.



Dualshock 4 has gone back to digital buttons instead of analogue in order to reduce controller latency as few developers ever actually used the analogue capabilities.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2013)

yea...i had heard they took it out causenobody did anything with it


----------



## deathgod (Jun 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Dualshock 4 has gone back to digital buttons instead of analogue in order to reduce controller latency as few developers ever actually used the analogue capabilities.



They can still distinguish between taps and holds right? They might as well take out the sixaxis as well cuz they don't use that either. Devs need to make use of these features and stop relying on contextual situations. One of the things I like best about MM is how they make best use of the Vita hardware in their games.

Sixaxis had so much potential beyond the obvious steering in driving/flying games.  It would be nice to see its usage grow.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 25, 2013)

DS4 is sexy as fuck to me, a greater improvement on the DS3

they fixed the R2 & L2 button, fixed the d-pad, spaced the anolog sticks a bit further from each other and added bigger and longer grips

fuck yes


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

deathgod said:


> They can still distinguish between taps and holds right? They might as well take out the sixaxis as well cuz they don't use that either. Devs need to make use of these features and stop relying on contextual situations. One of the things I like best about MM is how they make best use of the Vita hardware in their games.
> 
> Sixaxis had so much potential beyond the obvious steering in driving/flying games.  It would be nice to see its usage grow.



It should still be able to tell between a touch and hold.  Just you won't have pressure sensitive buttons anymore.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 25, 2013)

Is there any interesting games coming out between now and launch of the next gen?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Eh, the dualshock has always gone through minor alterations each gen.  This is just the most major alteration, other than the boomerang of course.


----------



## Darmody (Jun 25, 2013)

Whoever designed boomerang was high


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix



yea thats about the only thing ill be getting.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Darmody said:


> Whoever designed boomerang was high



I don't know.  It looked ridiculous, that's undeniable.  However comfort wise?  I really refused to judge it until I held it in my hands.  You just never know with those sorts of things until you try it yourself.


----------



## Darmody (Jun 25, 2013)

Look where the trigger buttons are, does that look comfortable considering the distance of the grips to it?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen plenty of things that LOOK uncomfortable that end up actually being comfortable.

I've learned not to judge the comfort of things until I actually hold it.  Unless of course it has razor blades lining it, then I can tell it won't be fun to hold.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> That evolution


Dats Amazing! :amazed

Although it's a small detail, I love how it's more roomy by moving the L and R  letters into the shoulder buttons.




Audible Phonetics said:


> Is there any interesting games coming out between now and launch of the next gen?


None of these have a next-gen version announced yet:

*Puppeteer *[] (PS Only)
*Gran Turismo 6* (PS Only)
*Dragon's Crown* (PS Only)
*Beyond: Two Souls *(PS Only)
*Rain *[PSN] (PS Only)

*GTA V
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Dark Souls 2
Batman: Arkham Origins
Saints Row IV*


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2013)

How were you able to see that Zaru?


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2013)

Where the hell is my start and select?  Sorry but im out, not buying.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How were you able to see that Zaru?



I wasn't
Someone linked it on facebook


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Vault said:


> Where the hell is my start and select?  Sorry but im out, not buying.



Well there is the touch pad you know.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well there is the touch pad you know.



There's also the Options and Share buttons which are what's replacing Start and Select.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 25, 2013)

not all change is good, but it must have been hard for sony to decide to get rid of buttons that have been there since their first controller so i can only assume a lot of thought went into it and it's a step in the right direction. away with the start and select buttons and hello options.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> not all change is good, but it must have been hard for sony to decide to get rid of buttons that have been there since their first controller so i can only assume a lot of thought went into it and it's a step in the right direction. away with the start and select buttons and hello options.



The issue as Sony explained it is Select is almost never used and Start when used almost is exclusively used to pause the game.

Share will also work as a pause (unless playing multiplayer of course) and options does other stuff that I don't recall exactly what they are.

Point is, share and options will perform the functions of start and select while also doing other stuff, stuff that will ensure the buttons actually get used on occasion.

Oh also?  The touchpad?  It's clickable.  So not only is it a touch pad but it's also a big button.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Whatever did "select" mean anyway.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Whatever did "select" mean anyway.



Varied greatly depending on game.  Well, at least it's use did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2013)

It itmeant select your poison motherfuckers cause your taking a drink


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> There's also the Options and Share buttons which are what's replacing Start and Select.




Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 25, 2013)

nah breh, i reject your deposit gino

that shit sexy, controller's a dime


----------



## Gino (Jun 25, 2013)

It's gonna grow on me sooner or later but right now? Hell Naw.


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2013)

Gino confirmed for second rate supporter. like it now or bust


----------



## Gino (Jun 25, 2013)

I refuse!!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2013)

How long until Gamescom?


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2013)

Gino said:


> I refuse!!!!!



Failure to comply will be enough grounds to condemn you to a year of community xbone service


may or may not include drm policies


----------



## Gino (Jun 25, 2013)

? said:


> Failure to comply will be enough grounds to condemn you to a year of community xbone service
> 
> 
> may or may not include drm policies


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Please be true :33


----------



## Gino (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm ashamed to say I've never played a sly game.........ever


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2013)

The HD collection should be cheap by now.


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2013)

Band of thieves will forever be mah game


i'll just reanimate your corpse with the infinite power of cloud


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2013)

? said:


> Band of thieves will forever be mah game



Yeah it was such a great game.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2013)

Gino said:


> I'm ashamed to say I've never played a sly game.........ever



Fuck you. 

Oh, and saving your gif.



? said:


> Band of thieves will forever be mah game



The other ones were great, but that one was the best.


----------



## Gino (Jun 26, 2013)

? said:


> i'll just reanimate your corpse with the infinite power of cloud


You Evil Bastard!!!!


Olivia said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Oh, and saving your gif.


Why are you guys so mean!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2013)

M$ started to grow a brain and now theyre trying hard to copy the ps4.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> How long until Gamescom?



This^ 

How long until gamescon people?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2013)

Readyatdawn trying to be Naughty Dog while ND going after JakIV.  

So we're going to see demons/zombies interact with and possibly change real history huh? I like. 

Sounds very promising, this might actually be the system seller. 

RAD did wonders with the PSP, maybe I am expecting too much, but I will be watching this very closely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2013)

whenever you see a supposed leak with that angle its fake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2013)

Jak > Sly anyways 

I want JakIV mothefuckers


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> Jak > Sly anyways
> 
> I want JakIV mothefuckers



After Sly 4 I want closure. So Sly V is higher on Priority then Jak IV IMHO.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I especaly expect Penelope to have been brainwashed last game!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll stick with the pitch-black model, thank you very much!


----------



## teddy (Jun 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> Jak > Sly anyways
> 
> I want JakIV mothefuckers



Qft 

and i hope we get a release date for the order at gamescom. thinking about changing up my infamous preorder since it isn't a launch title


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

How many first party games does sony have planned?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ 

21 in the first year 11 are new IP


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nintendo has barely brought out 10 and sony has 21?

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo has barely brought out 10 and sony has 21?
> 
> Are you sure about that?





Yep..> 



> "I'm sure you heard from [SCE Worldwide Studios boss] Shu [Yoshida] that he has--just his studios--he has 30 games in development," said Jim Ryan of Sony Europe, in an earlier statement quoted by Digital Trends.
> 
> "Twenty of them are going to ship within the first year of the console's life, and of those, 12 are new IP. So there's a lot going on, it's just that we need to keep stuff back. We've got Gamescom for us Europeans--we need to have something to show at Gamescom, don't we?"


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 26, 2013)

I just bought a PS3 slim. Here's my to play list so far, I pretty much play all genres, what am I missing?;

Journey
Flower
Demon's Souls
Last of Us
Uncharted 2, 3
Shadow/Ico HD
Ni No Kuni

I know about inFAMOUS, God of War and MGS4. I'll probably check those out.

Any other notable exclusives worth playing?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> I just bought a PS3 slim. Here's my to play list so far, I pretty much play all genres, what am I missing?;
> 
> Journey
> Flower
> ...



If you like FPS Starhawk.  AMAZING game.
Grand Turismo 6. Resistance 1-3.  Little Big Plant 1 & 2
Ratchet and Clank Games


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 26, 2013)

Starhawk's a FPS?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This^
> 
> How long until gamescon people?



It starts August 21st.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Starhawk's a FPS?



sorry meant 3rd person


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How many first party games does sony have planned?



30 currently in development

20 will be out for the first year

out of the 20, 12 are new IP's



Sasuke said:


> I just bought a PS3 slim. Here's my to play list so far, I pretty much play all genres, what am I missing?;
> 
> Journey
> Flower
> ...



The Last of Us

for the love of god, get The Last of Us. 10/10.

Valkyria Chronicles, Yakuza 4, Rain, also, Puppeteer might be worth checking out too, the last two are upcoming titles


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2013)

You should also play the first Uncharted, Sasuke. To many it's actually the best one.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

seriously?

I had fun with the first uncharted but the jump from the first to the second was so big in almost every aspect i didn't think anyone would prefer the first, though it's probably because of certain characters and because it established the uncharted universe


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

> So when is the next time Sony will show off the PS4 to the public? "We're striving to find the best timing for the announcement," Kawano replied, "whether it's before the Tokyo Game Show [opening Sept. 19] or alongside it. *It goes without saying that TGS is a very important event to us, and of course, we strongly feel that it has to be a place where the users are glad they came*. Also, outside of that, we're preparing other opportunities and places for people to get to grips with the PS4."



I just know they're going to announce epic shit at both gamescom and tgs


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2013)

Those people are trying to be cool and seem deeper and shit. No way even in the deepest parts of hell is uncharted 1 better than 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2013)

Get Heavy Rain too.

I don't give any flying fuck about what some of people said that it's just a long-ass interactive movie instead of an actual game. It's still great game.

You can decide the entire story through your actions. I quite enjoyed that type of a game very much.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 26, 2013)

Is there any indication about whether or not streaming PS3 games through Gaikai will require you to buy said games again?


----------



## deathgod (Jun 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's too sexy to be real.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Get Heavy Rain too.
> 
> I don't give any flying fuck about what some of people said that it's just a long-ass interactive movie instead of an actual game. It's still great game.
> 
> You can decide the entire story through your actions. I quite enjoyed that type of a game very much.



I don't like Heavy Rain myself much, but the fact that Heavy Rain is crapped on for the same gameplay mechanic that Walking Dead used (which everyone *adores*) irks me a tad.

I choose to believe that the apprehension from some gamers lies in the story, which (imo) isn't that good. Not bad, but a few glaring flaws in the execution.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont get why so many games despise this new filmic experience.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Is there any indication about whether or not streaming PS3 games through Gaikai will require you to buy said games again?



well, i figure you'd have to, unless there's a way of proving you have the game, which i don't think it is, the logical assumption would be that you have to buy the game/pay whatever fee it will be to stream a game, otherwise anyone could claim they had/have a game they didn't previously own and just play them for free

i'm just guessing tho



deathgod said:


> That's too sexy to be real.



it's not real, just possible color ways fans are coming up with


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 26, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It starts August 21st.



Thanks for the info enclave. I'm pretty sure the announcements at gamescon are gonna be concentrated towards Sony European studios. TGS will be a jrpg festival(crossing my figures). Spike VGA awards we will see the next naughty dog project and maybe what Santa Monica studios is working on as well.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2013)

I wouldn't expected much from Spike.  They're usually pretty biased towards Microsoft.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 26, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I wouldn't expected much from Spike.  They're usually pretty biased towards Microsoft.



Naughty dog announced their last two games at spike. Uncharted 3 and the last of us. I think we should expect their next project on VGA.

Also:


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 26, 2013)

^


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 30 currently in development
> 
> 20 will be out for the first year
> 
> out of the 20, 12 are new IP's



All of these can't be AAA titles?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> All of these can't be AAA titles?



No I would say half is AAA.  But there were plenty of good non AAA games exclusive to PS3.

AAA is a subjective term btw.

AAA could be a metric score of 90 or better.  Or could mean the budget.  Which are you referring?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> All of these can't be AAA titles?



Highly doubtful. Does Sony even have that many competent/reliable AAA-budget studios?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> No I would say half is AAA.  But there were plenty of good non AAA games exclusive to PS3.
> 
> AAA is a subjective term btw.
> 
> AAA could be a metric score of 90 or better.  Or could mean the budget.  Which are you referring?



AAA actually isn't a measure of the games quality or rating.  Oddly enough AAA is determined by a games budget.  This is a fact that it seems a lot of people haven't learned yet.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> No I would say half is AAA.  But there were plenty of good non AAA games exclusive to PS3.
> 
> AAA is a subjective term btw.
> 
> AAA could be a metric score of 90 or better.  Or could mean the budget.  Which are you referring?



Big games. 

I'm not talking about games like flower and those "unique" type games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Big games.
> 
> I'm not talking about games like flower and those "unique" type games.



Expect most of those new IPS to be like Flower and other kinds of small-budget titles that Sony has been making recently.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Thats not true.

Just under the SCE direct umbrella alone where Yoshida said 20 games are currently in dev.



> Asia
> SCE Japan Studio – Ape Escape, Siren, LocoRoco, Patapon, Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, The Last Guardian, Knack
> Polyphony Digital – Gran Turismo series, Tourist Trophy
> North America
> ...



Possibility of a lot of games, that aren't all small indie type games.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Thats not true.
> 
> Just under the SCE direct umbrella alone where Yoshida said 20 games are currently in dev.
> 
> ...



Those companies can't bring out two big games in the same year. Not only do they not have the resources for it it's not very good marketing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Those companies can't bring out two big games in the same year. Infamous for instance isn't even coming out this year.



Not true.  Many times those companies collaborate with 2nd tier dev companies to bring games out.



> sia
> Clap Hanz ? Everybody's Golf series
> Cellius ? Ridge Racer Vita
> North America
> ...



All of the above devs are 2nd party devs under contract to Sony


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Secondly Uncharted 2 and God of War III were released 4 months from each other.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

With the amount of time and money that goes into a game with a AAA budget these days, it's hard to believe that even half of those 20 games will be major first party titles. If development was that easy, systems like the WiiU wouldn't be in such a first party software slump right now.

The point is that HD, next-gen development takes time. And we know those studios haven't been working on these next-gen AAA games for years because they've been consistently releasing other games on the PS3.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Not true.  Many times those companies collaborate with 2nd tier dev companies to bring games out.
> 
> All of the above devs are 2nd party devs under contract to Sony



It can't not be true. Just look on the past development times between some the games you've already mentioned.  Last Guardian still hasn't come out yet and God of war had a good gap between titles.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Secondly Uncharted 2 and God of War III were released 4 months from each other.



Unchartered 2 and God of war were released by two different developers. And two big budget games alone took up 1/3 of the year span.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

My point was Yoshida was saying that 12 would be new IP's we don't know from which devs.  He only said his studio alone was working on a certain amount of titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Only time will tell.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

I do not think they'll obviously all be AAA titles.  But I am sure some will be AA titles like a Mod Racers, or Platforming game.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Unchartered 2 and God of war were released by two different developers. And two big budget games alone took up 1/3 of the year span.



To be fair?  Last Guardian was probably overly ambitious for the PS3 and will come to PS4 instead.  I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if that's the game that takes center stage at Gamescon.

It's entirely possible the game has been in a essentially finished state for a few years now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshida said awhile back all of their first party studios were working on something for the PS4, obviously not all of them are going to be big budget games, but you guys are seriosly underestimating Sony, I expect big announcements.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Yoshida said awhile back all of their first party studios were working on something for the PS4, obviously not all of them are going to be big budget games, but you guys are seriosly underestimating Sony, I expect big announcements.



Hope for the best, expect the worst. 

And that comment of his is both vague and obvious. All of their first party studios are working on something for the PS4? I would certainly hope they are. What else would they be doing?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty much my point.  We also don't know which other devs are currently making something too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

Even if only 4-5 out of the new IP's are big-to-solid titles, that's a great output

20 first party games first year, now add third parties to that and you should be more than alright


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hope for the best, expect the worst.
> 
> And that comment of his is both vague and obvious. All of their first party studios are working on something for the PS4? I would certainly hope they are. What else would they be doing?



mind me paraphrasing as i'm going off memory, he obviously meant developing games and though that's what you hope they'd be doing they still have a platform with around 80M users to support so it wouldn't have been out of this world to expect some of them to be working on the ps3, the fact that they're all on the ps4 is thumbs up news, not "eh, minimum requirement" news

i mean, yeah, we shall see, as you said, hope for the best and all that jazz


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahh, I see. 

Unfortunately, I've never found myself particularly wowed by most of Sony's first party stuff except for games like Shadow of the Colossus and probably other stuff I can't remember right now.

The game I'm most looking forward to playing on the PS4 is Deep Down. That shit looks awesome.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never found myself particularly wowed by most of Sony's first party stuff except for games like Shadow of the Colossus and probably other stuff I can't remember right now.
> 
> The game I'm most looking forward to playing on the PS4 is Deep Down. That shit looks awesome.



Deep Down.  Sounds like a porno flick.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

@Death

fair enough, but that's entering subjective territory in regards to their quality. I feel like they have a strong first party, also, the fact that apart from niche titles like SoC they haven't vowed you like that, it's the more reason for you to welcome the news, i mean, they can't exactly vow you if they ain't working and putting stuff out, shoot enough bullets and one is bound to hit the target

and yeah Deep Down looks amazing, hopefully Capcom won't fuck that up


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2013)

Deep down isn't exclusive its on xbone too right?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

It hasn't been confirmed for xbone, so we still waiting to figure that out


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2013)

No word but since it's Capcom?  Probably timed exclusive.  Bet it'll come to the Xbone the same time Dead Rising 3 comes to the PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> @Death
> 
> fair enough, but that's entering subjective territory in regards to their quality. I feel like they have a strong first party, also, the fact that apart from niche titles like SoC they haven't vowed you like that, it's the more reason for you to welcome the news, i mean, they can't exactly vow you if they ain't working and putting stuff out, shoot enough bullets and one is bound to hit the target
> 
> and yeah Deep Down looks amazing, hopefully Capcom won't fuck that up



Well I never said anything about the quality of the games, I just haven't been wowed by many of them.  God of War is pretty fun, however I haven't gotten to 3 yet (which was supposed to be the best looking game on the PS3 until Ascension came along), and then I've been meaning to get the Uncharted trilogy and also get Last Of Us. 



Vault said:


> Deep down isn't exclusive its on xbone too right?



It hasn't been confirmed, but I wouldn't get it on XB1 even if it was.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 26, 2013)

get TLoU and choose the opposing faction to the one i'm with so i can fuck you up on multiplayer 

i'm just getting decent at it now


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 26, 2013)

It's like looking at the PS2 wiring.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2013)

Sexy as FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

But 'Welcome to the World of Playstation'?  I was welcomed to that world 18 years ago.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably for Ex-bots


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 27, 2013)

Fanboy this,Fanboy that ,I dont give a flying spud.

Deep Down doesn't need to be on the NSAONE,keep deadrising. Tired of this  timed exclusive crap.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 27, 2013)

On the other hand,  the PS4 package that GM posted looks pretty good,not too much things attached,shame they had to get rid of analougue though,makes sense I guess.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 27, 2013)

God Movement said:


> !!!



It's so beautiful


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2013)

God Movement said:


> !!!



Is that a free hdmi cable and a digital/optical cable? 



DAT SHIT IS A THING OF BEAUTY BTW. GLAD TO BE A LOYAL SONY CUSTOMER.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 27, 2013)

Love it I can't wait.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Audible, what's the game in your sig with the dragon?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope Sony buys Altus. They need to join the Playstation nation!


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't matter how much i love the PS4 and wanna support it...Can't afford that shit until next year


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Hey Audible, what's the game in your sig with the dragon?



IIRC it's from Capcom and it's called Deep down.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep lets for hoping Deep Down is a PS4 exclusive.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 27, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yep lets for hoping Deep Down is a PS4 exclusive.



Hopefully not a timed exclusive either,they did good with Dogma,so this should be very successful with all the new hardware.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys, Soul Saga is gonna be on the PS4, Vita and WiiU if it hits the $80,000 stretch goal! 



The option for a PS4/Vita key were recently added.

Now I'm torn between what version I want. PC, WiiU or PS4/Vita.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to post this pretty quickly.  I'm just waiting for the 60,000 goal to be reached then am making a thread for the game.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, Soul Saga is gonna be on the PS4, Vita and WiiU if it hits the $80,000 stretch goal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you get it for the PS4 you'll be able to do the streaming shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

I think I've gotta back the project for the PS4/Vita version right now, having this game on a portable will be really awesome.

And then I'll probably buy the WiiU version on the eShop eventually.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 27, 2013)

Very good news.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 27, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Very good news.


 No kidding.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Hrm, maybe I'm reading the kickstarter wrong.  Looks like if you want the Vita and PS4 version they require separate keys.  Maybe I misread earlier due to having just woken up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2013)

buy altus sony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> buy altus sony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sony buying Altus will be one of the best news in gaming history. A talented developer like Altus specializing in JRPGs is something that Sony world wide studios is missing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> buy altus sony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And here I thought you were one of the more level-headed posters in this section.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Like Nintendo would allow that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Let's not bring this discussion here, we have the other thread for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And here I thought you were one of the more level-headed posters in this section.



Inuhanyou almost seems like a totally different poster these days. It's weird.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe someone jacked his account.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't see why Nintendo fans get salty when ever Sony buying Altus comes up. If it happens it happens. It's not bad news. Sony is better than other alternatives.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou has been hacked


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jun 27, 2013)

$399 dollars=?260

I think i might just import it instead of paying ?349.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't see why Nintendo fans get salty when ever Sony buying Altus comes up. If it happens it happens. It's not bad news. Sony is better than other alternatives.



Naw, I get why they don't like the idea of it so much.  Atlus is largely responsible for the DS and 3DS becoming the jRPG consoles.  They don't want to lose that.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jun 27, 2013)

Persona 5 has to be a PS4 exclusive, or they may just go hipster again and release it on the ps3 like how they released persona 4 on the ps2.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Persona 5 has to be a PS4 exclusive, or they may just go hipster again and release it on the ps3 like how they released persona 4 on the ps2.



I don't mind that actually,a persona on a console is better than a handheld one in my book. Or they can do both anyway.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 27, 2013)

Not many tactical shooters are popping up nowadays, I hope it sells well if it's genuinely good.

[YOUTUBE]HNn7NYAF7RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou bi-polar as fuck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2013)

how so?  im still level headed guys...i just have objectively shunned MS's bullshit that i have been tolerating for years. as for sony buying altus...it just makes sense to me. they have a big history on sony machines...they are in a very hard spot...and sony needs a jrpg studio of their own. this saves devs their job security and bolsters sonys output for next gen.


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2013)

If atlus goes bankrupt I'm gonna be sad as fuck......


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, Soul Saga is gonna be on the PS4, Vita and WiiU if it hits the $80,000 stretch goal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$62,892
pledged of $60,000 goal


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2013)

someone post that clip of mr krabs saying more 

we need more of these kinds of games on ps4


----------



## deathgod (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder how many years we'll have to wait for Soul Saga to be released? With all the additions the creator wants to add, and I assume he's doing most of the work by himself, it may be quite a while before this game sees the light of day.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> $62,892
> pledged of $60,000 goal



There's actually a dedicated thread for Soul Saga now:


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Now that the game has reached its funding goal, you can expect donations to skyrocket. People are more likely to donate now that the game is confirmed to be happening. The game is already at $75,000 as of right now, it was down around $58,000 when I checked yesterday.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it was here that the OUYA was mentioned right? I'll leave this here


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 30, 2013)

History into the evolution of Playstation.
[YOUTUBE]JJW5OKbh0WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

woah


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 2, 2013)

HHAhahahahhahahahaha
Hahhahahhhahha
Hahahhhah
Ahaha
Aha


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahaha, that fucking guy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol look at his face. Looks fun.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> woah



Now that's just cruel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't know magazines were allowed to be so bias .


But honestly, I believe the Xbox 180 will have a hard time competing at launch, but in a couple of years, if they shut up and keep dishing out good games, the average gamer will barely remember the restrictions they almost placed on us.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 2, 2013)

don't edge hate sony's guts

i remember them giving loads of ps3 games shit ratings


----------



## eluna (Jul 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> woah



Best cover ever :amazed


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 2, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't know magazines were allowed to be so bias .
> 
> 
> But honestly, I believe the Xbox 180 will have a hard time competing at launch, but in a couple of years, if they shut up and keep dishing out good games, the average gamer will barely remember the restrictions they almost placed on us.



Whats funny is they aren't a bias magazine at all.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 2, 2013)

They are only speaking the truth.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 2, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> HHAhahahahhahahahaha
> Hahhahahhhahha
> Hahahhhah
> Ahaha
> Aha



That dude is hilarious.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 2, 2013)

if you don't get a godstation 4 this gen

you spent your money wrong


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 2, 2013)

I hear a lot of people giving Edge shit for that cover and article.

In my opinion, its perfectly justified.

Would you forgive someone who hit you in the face and then tried to convince you they didn't do it?


Microsoft lost a lot of good will by pissing in people's faces for about a month while trying to convince them it was rain. And only because the momentum swung wildly against their favor into Sony's did they drop their restrictions, not because of our consumer concerns. 

And its for the benefit of everyone to not automatically come crawling back after this thing that would have without a doubt changed the entire game industry dramatically forever in terms of consumer right of ownership of our physical products.

Its why i have no intention of getting an Xbox One this gen on top of all the other junk like uninteresting launch exclusives, 100 dollars more expensive and forced kinect integration as well as decently inferior specs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't know magazines were allowed to be so bias .
> 
> 
> But honestly, I believe the Xbox 180 will have a hard time competing at launch, but in a couple of years, if they shut up and keep dishing out good games, the average gamer will barely remember the restrictions they almost placed on us.



i actually think its gonna be the other way around, i think the xbox will compete in the first few years and then will be left behind

sony has gathered loads of goodwill, has the superior hardware, cheaper price and this time the xbox doesn't have a year ahead, microsoft did well retracting those policies but they have already lost some people, and those xbox fans that made the jump, though not as many as initially was, will likely want some of their friends to make the jump at some point too

now factor in the patterns of the last generation, they were ahead of sony for  a while but the ps caught up and actually left them behind in sales, add to that their living room strategy in contrast to sony's gaming strategy and again the patterns of last generation, microsoft stop churning quality first party games a while ago meanwhile sony is still at it, also, microsoft doesn't have as strong as first party as sony's

i really think that after the first 3 years or so, they will get washed up by sony


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, there's now 3 different PS4 bundles in the Amazon 2013 best seller list.

The Launch Edition at #3
Watch Dogs Edition at #90
Standard Edition at #99

Meanwhile the Xbox One is still at #6 as it has been for weeks and the Xbox One only has 1 sku available for order.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2013)

M$ = Crapcom

DmC = Xbot one

Got it?


----------



## Gino (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 3, 2013)

cernystation 4


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sony couldn't have picked a better person to lead the charge than cerny


guy's a bro


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2013)

**Ouya selling at all**

Losing faith in humanity rapidly.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 3, 2013)

The Ouya has one of the worst controllers in gaming history from what I hear.


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sony is sending ps4's everywhere. Crossing my fingers for an October release. Please based kaz!


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2013)

Everyone is on board with the PS4

No-one is on board with the Bone

i'm happy


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sony is sending ps4's everywhere. Crossing my fingers for an October release. Please based kaz!



Eh, a late November or early December release might be best in my opinion.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

Dream said:


> Eh, a late November or early December release might be best in my opinion.



Actually, what would be best is when launch games are ready.

However if they can get that for say late October?  Then that would be best.

Basically, as much time as they can before Microsoft releases the better and considering how many units they plan to ship within the first year?  Actual consoles being ready by late October shouldn't be a problem.  It's all on if the games themselves will be ready for launch.  In fact, if only some games are ready for launch but other games are ready relatively near after launch that would probably be best.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2013)

A September release would actually be best but an October release is more realistic


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

God Movement said:


> A September release would actually be best but an October release is more realistic



Indeed, that is true.

The launch titles don't need to be very large in number and in fact a steady stream of games coming out after launch is actually better than a large launch library.

If they can have say 3 solid games ready for September and sufficient systems for a September launch?  That'd be pretty amazing, especially if they follow up those games with more games every few weeks.

Look at the Vita.  CRAZY launch line up however they blew their load all at once and now the Vita has a reputation for having no games (which honestly couldn't be further from the truth).  Fewer games at launch but more games released over a period of time?  That's what they try to achieve with the PS4 if they can.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 6, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Indeed, that is true.
> 
> The launch titles don't need to be very large in number and in fact a steady stream of games coming out after launch is actually better than a large launch library.
> 
> ...



I take it you watched this week's Jimquisition...


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

Wait, glass box?


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> History into the evolution of Playstation.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a few  questions.  
If PS4 development is that expensive why are so many developers runnig it down? 

If Games like Metal Gear sold 5 million copies but still didn't return a decent profit how the hell are regular developers going to survive when most of their games aren't even that influential to begin with.  Getting a million sales is hard enough but now even if you manage to break that you still won't see profit?  

How do companies plan to survive this especially when they want to bring out the full capabilities of the PS4 which would come even at a higher expense?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 9, 2013)

This was posted on playstation Facebook page and twitter:



Colin Moriarty from IGN says that well find out in a matter of days.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

PS4.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> PS4.



Probably has something to do with the GOW:A Easter egg. I hope it's a game about space


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2013)

Savage Starlight becomes a game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2013)

i'd buy savage starlight the game on day one

them posters had me intrigued


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2013)

Do it Naughty Dog


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nobody wanted to answer my question


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nobody wanted to answer my question



Answer: the industry will burn.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 10, 2013)

Posting this for thos who haven't seen it yet, it was entertaining and funny to me.

[YOUTUBE]G_xHueP7bQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jul 10, 2013)

Insomniac is involved, so new Ratchet and Clank :33


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Word is that it's gonna be on ps3.  I love my ps3 and all but it's time for it to rest. Ironically ps4 greatest enemy at the moment is the ps3.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2013)

But the triple still needs support.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

If true, then lol. The gaming industry becomes more disappointing day after day.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2013)

It's The division I think.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

If I had to guess, it's probably Watch Dogs. There's a reason why it's been so highly advertised and why it's coming out on every 7th and 8th gen home console (besides Wii) as well as PC.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If true, then lol. The gaming industry becomes more disappointing day after day.



Ow, ow, jesus christ ow. And then you have publishers mad at the used games market? If you need 10 mil to break even, not even profit, you know there is something you're doing wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If true, then lol. The gaming industry becomes more disappointing day after day.



I think he means break-even their wallets on each side.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2013)

marketing budgets are through the roof, when you spend more paying to advertise the game than to actually develop these are the sort of things you're setting yourself up for

awful time management and output issues also contribute, its a managerial thing


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2013)

Joker J said:


> Posting this for thos who haven't seen it yet, it was entertaining and funny to me.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G_xHueP7bQ0[/YOUTUBE]



NO WII U?? FAK U!!!!!  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2013)

Breaking even is actually not bad you know, in economics it's called normal profit.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If true, then lol. The gaming industry becomes more disappointing day after day.



It's only going to get worse.  Remember that AAAA game that Microsoft was hiring for?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If true, then lol. The gaming industry becomes more disappointing day after day.



Plants vs zombies guardian warfare?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *PS4′s digital library lets you play your games anywhere & on anyone’s console*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also...

*Edit*
*Sony To Issue PS4 Dev Kits To Universities*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe has today announced that the PlayStationFirst Academic Development Programme is to make PS4 dev kits available as a follow on licencing programme to University members registered on the current PlayStation Vita dev kit programme.





*PS4: Sony reveals four self-publishing pillars for new console*



> Senior account manager of developer relations in Europe Agostino Simonetta outlined four pillars for the service, starting with 'Every Developer Is a Publisher'.
> 
> "This is fundamental, and sets the basis for our relationship with our self-publishing partners," he explained at a Develop conference session attended by Digital Spy.
> 
> ...


Did Sony make a deal with Satan? Because dammit they're on a serious roll!


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2013)

Sony ain't playing around this coming gen.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2013)

fucking hell


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0Q6UQ2QlRH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice to see Sony come out swinging.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn Sony. This is going to be one hell of a gen.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nice to see Sony come out swinging.



Swinging?  This is fucking nuclear. Sony is going to Win this Gen.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]0Q6UQ2QlRH0[/YOUTUBE]



I would tend too agree with this.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 10, 2013)

After this i won't be suprise if Sony have also a hand on that Petitioning to Bring Back the Restrictions on Xbox One BS i mean they are trying to bury Microsoft so hard...


----------



## Fiona (Jul 10, 2013)

God damn Sony is in it to fucking win it.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 10, 2013)

Insomniac Games is working on a new Ratchet & Clank title, it has been revealed. A leak discovered on the studio’s dev site indicates that Sony will be announcing “Ratchet & Clank: Into the Nexus”.

Into the Nexus is a single-player experience set after the events of Tools of Destruction and A Rack in Time. The game will include “a story-driven platform adventure with humor and heart, featuring outrageously upgraded weapons, extreme planet hopping and brand new worlds begging to be explored.” Insomniac describes Into the Nexus as “a true return to form for the acclaimed series.”

An official overview with more details can be found below.


Ratchet and Clank are back! The beloved duo return with an original single-player epilogue to the acclaimed Tools of Destruction and A Crack in Time. Ratchet & Clank?: Into the Nexus is a story-driven platform adventure with humor and heart, featuring outrageously upgraded weapons, extreme planet hopping and brand new worlds begging to be explored. Into the Nexus marks a true return to form for the acclaimed series.

After one of the most infamous manhunts in galactic history results in the capture of Vendra Prog, Ratchet and Clank offer to escort the dangerous criminal to the Vartax Detention Center. After a daring orbital jailbreak at the forgotten edge of the galaxy, Ratchet and Clank find themselves lost in an abandoned sector. There, in deepest space, they uncover an inter-dimensional event that threatens the universe—and forces Ratchet to decide what’s really important.

Features:
A return to the Future – Series protagonists, Ratchet and Clank, return along with Captain Qwark, Talwyn, Cronk and Zephyr in a brand-new, story-driven single-player adventure.

Even more crazy weapons and gadgets for your arsenal– Arm yourself with a variety of exotic new weapons and gadgets, including the Winterizer and Nether Blades.

Clank strikes back – All-new gameplay offers inter-dimensional challenges where Clank can alter gravity, manipulate objects and solve mind-bending platforming puzzles.

Discover new worlds… and the dangers of space – Traverse through the zero-gravity of space and explore a mysterious sector filled with new planets to explore along with hidden dangers and dark secrets yet to be uncovered.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 10, 2013)

Also the new IP that needs to sell like 10 million to me has to be Destiny.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 10, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Insomniac Games is working on a new Ratchet & Clank title, it has been revealed. A leak discovered on the studio?s dev site indicates that Sony will be announcing ?Ratchet & Clank: Into the Nexus?.
> 
> Into the Nexus is a single-player experience set after the events of Tools of Destruction and A Rack in Time. The game will include ?a story-driven platform adventure with humor and heart, featuring outrageously upgraded weapons, extreme planet hopping and brand new worlds begging to be explored.? Insomniac describes Into the Nexus as ?a true return to form for the acclaimed series.?
> 
> ...



Yeah kinda figured it would be R&C with the new image Sony released earlyer today: 


Though I figured it had to do with the return of the Lombaxes...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Insomniac Games is working on a new Ratchet & Clank



A movie and a game?  You're spoiling us, Sony.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]0Q6UQ2QlRH0[/YOUTUBE]



- There's nothing wrong with a story in a game. Certain games want different and distinct things from each other and not all of them are "get into the meat of the action" straight away. If it's applied well, it adds to the experience. Plus, there's been story heavy FPSs since a long time.

- Casualization affected the entire industry, not just FPS. 

-There's more FPS games than just "Military shooters". If TotalBiscuit spend more time actually looking for them instead of making shitty videos, he'd know this.

-It's not by naming one of the best FPS ever and say most games are worse than it that's he's gonna open my eyes.

-TotalBiscuit is a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the few times he gets right about something is when he's citing the absolute obvious "HEY GUYS, HAVE YOU NOTICED GAMES ARE *EASIER* THESE DAYS?! AND LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT AUTO REGEN, GOSH DARN IT.


----------



## 115 (Jul 10, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Also the new IP that needs to sell like 10 million to me has to be Destiny.



I was leaning more towards The Division, I completely forgot that Destiny was also a new IP. That could well be the case, considering that it's Activision who is publishing the game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2013)

watch_dogs is more likely to me to be that IP due to the heavy marketing push behind it

i doubt bungie would've left the grasp of microsoft's arms to shoot themselves in the foot like that, even with activision as publisher. 

besides, didn't they say it will be a "dynamic evolving world" and may have a subscription model and a "10 years narrative"?, even if destiny were the game in question, all those things seem to imply that its a long term investment and they probably won't need/mind not getting them 10 million sales as long as they get a bunch of people on board


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol Sony we dont need all of this. What we need is for you to ressurect dead titles. 

But thanks Sony for trying.

Btw, if some developers decide to develop games exclusively for xbot one then theyre all idiots.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 11, 2013)

I still don't appreciate how Microsoft slapped people  faces and tried to give us candy afterwards then say crazy stuff after that. Im still sticking to PS4. imuh play it smart tho, imuh wait a lil while after release and look at reviews of both consoles again before spending my money.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Sony we dont need all of this. What we need is for you to ressurect dead titles.



Since were not gonna see Crash Bandicoot or Spyro anytime soon, Knack is a nice combination of both they gracefully created for us for the time being, it should be fun, also what other dead titles are you talking about?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope the framerate for the new Ratchet & Clank, still runs at 60fps.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

PS Allstars is such a shit name, it makes it sound like shovelware.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2013)

Joker J said:


> Since were not gonna see Crash Bandicoot or Spyro anytime soon, Knack is a nice combination of both they gracefully created for us for the time being, it should be fun, also what other dead titles are you talking about?



Legend of Dragoon for example. And all other ps titles that deserves a next gen sequel. Wild arms, legaia, suikoden, jak n daxter, suikoden, etc.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

God I forgot how fun R&C games can be. I haven't played a single R&C since a crack in time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

lol Playstation All-Stars. 

I got that game for free and the hour or so I spent playing it was because I wanted to smash Kratos in the face as a Big Daddy.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

You know what? As obvious and pathetic as it is, Playstation All-Stars was kind of a good time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

PS All-Stars would've been better if it was more of the Smash Bros. clone that it tried to be.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

they should've just named it Battle Royale and yeah, they should've gone the smash bros route all the way

yoshida said they sold around a million copies worldwide and that was a good return, just not enough to keep the momentum going with new character dlc and whatnot

had naughty dog developed it like it was initially planned it would've been bigger and likely more successful


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 11, 2013)

>never played All Stars


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> yoshida said they sold around a million copies worldwide and that was a good return, just not enough to keep the momentum going with new character dlc and whatnot



Really? I thought it had bombed miserably overall.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >never played All Stars



You're not missing much.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems as though the game hasn't been promoted enough, I just about remembered its existence because people are joking about it *now*.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Really? I thought it had bombed miserably overall.



yeah, it didn't bomb at all, they had a decent return. 1 million copies



In fact the game has somewhat of a cult following in certain forums with countless people begrudging sony neglecting it and cutting ties with superbot, but for sony though the return was good, it just didn't take the world by storm

with a bigger budget and with naughty dog or santa monica at the elm a sequel could do much better, 

they should give all stars for free on ps plus to generate more interest


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Seems as though the game hasn't been promoted enough, I just about remembered its existence because people are joking about it *now*.



this is also true, which makes it even more remarkable that they managed to move that many units

but the game failed to distance itself from smash bros and it was behind smash bros on almost everything, so yeah, if they're gonna go back at it they should give it a proper go with an established studio, better promotion and budget, roster and get rid of that ridiculous Playstation All Stars Battle Royale title

i still think if they put it up for free on ps+ there will be a spike in interest


----------



## deathgod (Jul 11, 2013)

The battle system in All stars just made no sense to me. They should have evolved the system from Power Stone or SSB.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

The idea behind using only your ult in pasbr is shitty. If they ever make a sequel then they better adopt a health bar approach.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah thats pretty damn  stupid. Only being able to kill with a ult


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2013)

damn it there goes my PC/PS4 budget


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Considering Insomniac just finished Fusion while working on Sunset Overdrive AND a new Ratchet and clank, those guys either don't get much sleep or they grew alot in the past years.



Well... they are called Insomniac.


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2013)

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

> With the buzz around PlayStation 4 building, 2013 continues to be one of the most exciting years ever for video games fans. A host of next generation titles were unveiled at the PlayStation Meeting 2013 and E3 2013. At gamescom in August 2013 the focus will be on PS4 and its games line-up once again.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 12, 2013)

i r excite

Let's hope they unveil some new exclusives.


----------



## hadou (Jul 12, 2013)

What I want most is the release date. It's about time it is given.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The idea behind using only your ult in pasbr is shitty. If they ever make a sequel then they better adopt a health bar approach.



Yeah that part of the design had me scratching my head. As normally ultimates are used to level the playing field or finish someone in style. The call of it being the only means to knock kind of kills things because it becomes a game of spamming your ultimates as soon as possible to get points as there is no other way to win. Which becomes really dumb quickly. I get they wanted to try and distinguish themselves from smash as much as possible but for that they should've just gone the Sonic Battle route, or more like the classic fighter, health bar then special if you chose.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've come to the realization that Sony lost this current generation against the 360 and the Wii.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2013)

^How so          ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2013)

hadou said:


> What I want most is the release date. It's about time it is given.



Yeah, I want to make sure I take time off from work. If it's in the middle of November I can probably kiss taking the entire week of Thanksgiving off like I usually do and have to settle for taking a day or two off for the PS4 release and enjoying the typical 4 day Thanskgiving holiday.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> How so ?



Well daftvirigin, Their entire approach to this upcoming generation seems to be something entirely different than their approach with the PS3.  They didn't stay in a box and build their console they knew the importance of pricing and they understand longevity. All the things they are doing now pleases fans, developers both AAA and Indies alike. A powerful console a solid online approach and a decent amount of games at launch i have to say this is the approach of someone who really wants to win.

Microsoft and Nintendo thought they would be successful based on what they did this gen.

Microsoft having won this gen thought that they could pull all the DRM shit and people would love it because the Xbox 360 became an established brand.

Nintendo thought that they could release a relatively weak console riding on the name of the Wii and it would have taken off. Boy where they wrong.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2013)

Initially yes, Sony screwed up, but they changed their approach 2 years after the PS3 release. At first it didn't really caught on due to the bad taste gamers still had in their mouth, but it gradually gained momentum and proved it was a worthy competitor to the 360. Even now, near the end of the current gen, the PS3 gets an AAA-exclusive. 

As of currently I see no real winner between the 360 and PS3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2013)

the ps3 has surpassed the 360 in units sold a while ago


----------



## Enclave (Jul 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well daftvirigin, Their entire approach to this upcoming generation seems to be something entirely different than their approach with the PS3.  They didn't stay in a box and build their console they knew the importance of pricing and they understand longevity. All the things they are doing now pleases fans, developers both AAA and Indies alike. A powerful console a solid online approach and a decent amount of games at launch i have to say this is the approach of someone who really wants to win.
> 
> Microsoft and Nintendo thought they would be successful based on what they did this gen.
> 
> ...



Actually Nintendo pretty handily won this gen based on sales.  With regards to the PS3 vs 360?  In North America the 360 has the lead between the two but world wide the PS3 apparently edges out the 360 in sales.  However it's close enough that it may as well be considered a tie.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't personally think any of the 3 won this gen. In terms of sales, of course Nintendo did great. But actual success....Nintendo burned itself out within 4 years and the traction rate was very unorthodox, as opposed to the 360 and PS3 which had continued traction all throughout their life spans and are even today fully supported(well atleast PS3 was)

I'd say the Sony machine was the biggest success story in terms of fucking up terrible and then coming back strong. Although Microsoft doing a lot of right things gave them huge marketshare which is nothing to sneeze at(even with a majority of that mind share just being lost Sony marketshare)


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Actually Nintendo pretty handily won this gen based on sales.  With regards to the PS3 vs 360?  In North America the 360 has the lead between the two but world wide the PS3 apparently edges out the 360 in sales.  However it's close enough that it may as well be considered a tie.



We are talking about core gamer sales.  Nintendo attacked a different market and that's nice and all but that doesn't really concern me.  

That success led to the Wii U and now Nintendo is feeling the backlash.

As for the 360 and PS3 it's really interesting that they are close when PS3 actually has the japanese market while the 360 doesn't.   The third party games were generally more successful on the 360 and generally done better.

Bayonetta anyone 

Sony did in fact come out swinging but it was a little too late now they are starting a hell of race with the PS4 and are already revving up their engines to blow past everyone at the start.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people keep bringing up Microsoft's failure to sell in Japan when comparing the figures? From the looks of things the difference only amounts to about 5 million sales. Microsoft's advantage in the United States exceeds that. Also the fact that they can't sell in Japan is on them.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2013)

at gunners, exactly. its like it's somebody else's fault that they can't sell in japan. i see people do it all the time and i'm like "????"


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol sales numbers doesnt equate to a good console. Smh


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 15, 2013)

a "good console" is subjective, and that's not what was being discussed

people were discussing "which console(s) 'won/lost' the wii/ps3/360 generation" and sales numbers are a factor in regards to that

smh


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> We are talking about core gamer sales.  Nintendo attacked a different market and that's nice and all but that doesn't really concern me.
> 
> That success led to the Wii U and now Nintendo is feeling the backlash.
> 
> ...



If you want to look at the core gamer alone then the PS3 won pretty handily.  Microsoft picked up a good chunk of casual gamers with Kinect and even with casuals accounted for the PS3 world wide did sell a bit more than the 360.


----------



## Gino (Jul 15, 2013)

You guys are champs I have absolutely no idea what any of you are talking about.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

Is that supposed to be a good thing, G-man?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

We got some industry analysts in here. 

All I know is Sony sucks, Nintendo rules, #dealwithit !!!!!!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

Marlouchu-kun haz spoken, HURRAZ!


----------



## Gino (Jul 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Is that supposed to be a good thing, G-man?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 18, 2013)

*SCE Japan Studios’ Mandate “is to Make Games That Nobody Else Can See on Another Console”*




> At the Sony PlayFest earlier this month, we had a chance to talk to the creative director of SCE Japan Studios, and the writer/director of Puppeteer, Gavin Moore.
> During the interview, which will be published on PSLS later today, he explained what makes SCE Japan unique – the fact that they’re meant to make unique games:
> As a developer, Naughty Dog’s mandate is to make AAA blockbusting Hollywood crushing titles, and it’s the same for Santa Monica – whereas our mandate at Japan Studios is to make games that nobody else can see on another console. So it’s kind of crazy in our studio because it’s a bunch of insane people coming up with strange ideas. We’re kind of left alone to come up with what we want. We’re obviously tracked, we do have green light meetings and stuff like that, but because we have smaller teams and smaller budgets to work with there’s less risk, so they allow us to be more creative.
> He also explained why the PS3 is still getting so much support from Sony:
> ...


----------



## deathgod (Jul 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *SCE Japan Studios? Mandate ?is to Make Games That Nobody Else Can See on Another Console?*





> What do you think of SCE Japan?s mandate? Do you prefer blockbusters or innovation?



How about some innovative blockbusters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2013)

Have Sony always been this considerate or are they taking advantage of Microsoft being to obvious on how greedy they are?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 18, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Have Sony always been this considerate or are they taking advantage of Microsoft being to obvious on how greedy they are?



Taking advantage.  ps3 era they were cocky and learned half way through the shelf life that they were when the lost major market shares to 360.  They are just doing everything right now and using MS as a footstool.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 18, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Have Sony always been this considerate or are they taking advantage of Microsoft being to obvious on how greedy they are?



Can you elaborate?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Taking advantage.  ps3 era they were cocky and learned half way through the shelf life that they were when the lost major market shares to 360.  They are just doing everything right now and using MS as a footstool.



Sure seems that way 



steveht93 said:


> Can you elaborate?



Sure, ever since Microsoft gave off the vibe that pleasing industries is more important than the consumers who buy their products, it would seem as if Sony  took it as an opportunity to show how "not like Microsoft" they are..


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 18, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sure, ever since Microsoft gave off the vibe that pleasing industries is more important than the consumers who buy their products, it would seem as if Sony  took it as an opportunity to show how "not like Microsoft" they are..



Well you cannot blame them. Microsoft gave them the upper hand and Sony capitalized on it. Sony might get this gen on a silver plater.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Gavin Moore Talks Puppeteer, How to Write Games and why “Variation is Everything”*

Interview Highlights:



> *And obviously you worked on The Getaway and more serious, violent games.*
> 
> Yeah, that’s funny actually, I did _The Getaway_ and when it finished I moved to work in Tokyo with Toyama-san, who did _Gravity Rush_, and we worked on three _Siren_  games together. So after a very realistic violent gangster game, and a  realistic scary horror game, I was fed up with making realistic things.  And that’s why I wanted to do something completely crazy where I can do  everything I like.
> 
> ...





> *You can control both the main player and the cat at the same time with the same controller.*
> 
> Yeah, when people play a normal platforming game they run through  them – right? They wouldn’t see anything, but with our game we’re trying  to make it more like theater, so we dictate the pacing. We’re trying to  slow them down to let the acting and the voice work come through. And  the way you do that is give them this secondary character where they can  hunt around and find objects and touch on things. In single player  that’s all you can do with that other character, in two player that  character has a lot more stuff. Yeah you can hunt around and touch on  things – but you can also stop enemies attacking you, you can get rid of  objects that are going to hurt the main character, you can pull the  heads of little enemies, and things like that. You can collect gems, but  if you don’t give them back to the main character then they don’t get  them; for instance, the cat just gets fatter and fatter. You can also  get in the way of the main player and cause problems. You can click on  things and make them pop up and throw player one in the air. So you can  help them or hinder. You can pull the lead character’s head off as well  [laughs].
> 
> ...





> *How long is the game?*
> 
> If you ran through the game, it’s about ten hours. Normal play is  between 12 and 13 hours. But because the heads are your life, and they  fall off, and you find these different heads and they can do different  things in the game, to actually find all the secrets in the game, like  all 100 heads, you can’t do it all in one straight pay-through. What’s  kind of cool is that there are also four hero heads, and those are the  heroes of the moon when the goddess was usurped by the Moon Bear King  and they rose up in this rebellion against him, but they were pathetic  and he killed them and ripped off their heads and threw them into the  moon as a warning to everybody else. And you can find those heads, which  you can never lose, unlike the normal heads. But the way the game  works, is in the kitchen you’ll see a bomb mark on the pot, but you  don’t get the ninja’s head which has the bomb power until act two. But  yeah, there are a lot of secrets [grins].
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Navy Scribe (Jul 22, 2013)

"you can watch porn and its lovely"

Lmao this shit is hilarious!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2013)

No release date yet :///


----------



## Enclave (Jul 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> No release date yet :///



Of course not.  We'll probably get a release date at Gamescon or TGS at the absolute latest.  Did you expect it at Comic Con of all places or something?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> No release date yet :///



Is that a problem? We already know it's going to be release sometime between September and November.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 23, 2013)

All credit to dronde:



Sony's PS4 dev kit passed by the FCC roughly a week ago, and now its consumer-oriented counterpart has passed through Uncle Sam's offices. Not only do the federal documents show the consoles' polished exterior, but they once again note a "max clock frequency" of 2.75GHz, teasing just what kind of horsepower sits inside the black trapezoid. Though there isn't much more to note in the agency's files, a duo of system labels marked with "Made in China" and "Made in Japan" hint that Hirai and Co. will be manufacturing the hardware in both those territories. Mark Cerny's wunderconsole won't be hitting store shelves until later this year, but it already has the appropriate paperwork to make the trip stateside.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2013)

No i didn't expect it at Comic con and yes it is a problem because i want tbe damn console now ;v;


----------



## Reyes (Jul 23, 2013)

Apparently the Agent might still be alive, maybe a PS4 title?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Apparently the Agent might still be alive, maybe a PS4 title?




Hahahaha.....no.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 23, 2013)

A man can dream


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 24, 2013)

Um, can I ask a PS3 related question in here? I can't find an official PS3 topic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to use a save file to save time on arte count grinding (if you know what I mean, you probably just realized that I am insanely OCD) on a Tales of game but I think the save file is tied to the account of whoever uploaded it so I can't use it.  Would I have to jailbreak my ps3 to use this save file?  Is jailbreaking a PS3 worth the trouble? I never use PSN... and I got the PS3 used so the warranty doesn't matter...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Um, can I ask a PS3 related question in here? I can't find an official PS3 topic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



As far as I know, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jaibreaking doesn't change that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> As far as I know,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There must be some way to use the save files, otherwise people wouldn't bother to make them.  I assume there's some sort of save file cracking thing I can do if I jailbreak my PS3.  See here:

I just can't decide if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't you just put a save file on a flash drive, stick it in the PS3 and load it with the corresponding game?


----------



## 115 (Jul 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Can't you just put a save file on a flash drive, stick it in the PS3 and load it with the corresponding game?



Yeah pretty much. I mean, you won't get trophies or anything but if you aren't going to be on PSN anyway then trophies become pointless. It'll give you a warning saying that the save belongs to a different ID, but it'll still load it up and let you play it.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 24, 2013)

Amazon has more PS4 ready to pre-order


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2013)

If I could preorder the second revision of the console with a bigger hard drive and smaller frame in 2015, I would do it now


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Amazon has more PS4 ready to pre-order



They are launch edition bundles as well. Infinite supply!


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll buy a PS4 when games I want are out. I'm in no rush to get one.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 24, 2013)

I might never buy PS4 once I get my gaming rig


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I might never buy PS4 once I get my gaming rig



I'm upgrading mine this year. After the slew of games I bought during the Steam summer sale I see no reason to get a PS4 until KH3 comes out. Deep Down could be a long ways off and Monster Hunter 4 will be on the 3DS.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Can't you just put a save file on a flash drive, stick it in the PS3 and load it with the corresponding game?



No, I tried that already.  The save file I want to use belongs to a 'locked game' which means it's tied either to someone's console or to their PSN account.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Dota is for poor people and noobs.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Dota is for poor people and noobs.



Not sure if joking or joking? You are probably joking.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

What do you think, old sport?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What do you think, old sport?



You have crossed the line death-kun  I thought you would understand. I thought we shared something special.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## deathgod (Jul 25, 2013)

When I first saw Knack I was not impressed (still am not). It just doesn't have anything about it that screams, this is what the next gen is capable of. I'm honestly surprised it was the first PS4 game shown. It's interesting that it's having issues despite being developed by the lead architect of the PS4. 

But then again maybe it's just me and my tastes because apparently people like that weird shit that is octodad....

With that said, I'm going into withdrawl from the lack of PS4 gametrailers lately


----------



## Enclave (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know, Knack looks fun to me.  It doesn't look like it's going to be redefining the genre or being a mind blowing game, it just looks like it'll be fun.

Also, it's worth noting that the version they were probably playing was a months old build and not the most up to date version of the game so I wouldn't be surprised if the framerate issues have already been sorted.  I have little doubt those will be fixed by launch.  I'm more concerned about the complaint of combat being too repetitive, but that's also something that could be fixed by the time the game starts printing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2013)

It just looks like a lame brawler. Nothing stands about it except GRAFIX.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 25, 2013)

It doesn't need to have anything about it that stands out, just has to be fun.

Really, the idea that every game has to bring something new to the table is really not a good thing.  Not if that something new gets in the way of fun.  Games should be made to be fun, not to be innovative.  If innovation equals fun then awesome but if the innovation will detract from the fun?  Then sacrifice it for fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, that's the thing. The problem isn't that it lacks innovation, the problem is that it doesn't really look fun in the first place.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 25, 2013)

at which point I point out that is a pretty subjective opinion and I personally think it does look fun.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2013)

It looks generic and Disney-ish as fuck lol

I'd rather have mah next Ratchet & Clank 

But I won't be getting PS4


----------



## Enclave (Jul 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> It looks generic and Disney-ish as fuck lol
> 
> I'd rather have mah next Ratchet & Clank
> 
> But I won't be getting PS4



You dissing Disney?!


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2013)

> PlayStation 4 reserves 3.5GB of its 8GB GDDR5 memory for the operating system, leaving 4.5GB of space for game code, according to current PlayStation 4 documentation shown to Digital Foundry by a well-placed development source. However, further sources suggest that an additional 1GB of "flexible memory" may be reclaimed from the OS reservation, based on availability.
> 
> Sony's internal docs say that 4.5GB is the baseline amount of guaranteed memory available for game-makers (note the memory usage of the Killzone: Shadow Fall demo) and most likely what the lion's share of launch titles will be using. However, other sources close to Sony indicate that developers can request up to an additional gigabyte of "flexible memory", and use it to boost elements of the game - but only if the background OS can spare it. We're told that incorporating this isn't trivial, and it may well be that to begin with only first-party developers target its usage.
> 
> ...





Come on Sony, don't reserve so much RAM for the damn OS.  Hopefully this is little more than a rumor.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 26, 2013)

Well that's a bit disappointing. 

Why would you need so much RAM for one OS anyway?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't imagine they would need that much RAM for their OS so I'm not going to believe this rumor until we actually hear from Sony.  It's just a hilariously large amount of RAM for an OS, almost unbelievable.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2013)

This isn't confirmed


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2013)

i'm sticking to 7gb of gddr5


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 26, 2013)

That rumor is retarded. The original OS was around 512mb when the console was going to have only 4gb of ra

The Xbox has 3 OS and only reserves 3GB for them with all its tv features and whatnot, the PS has one OS, are you guys trying to tell me that something that was 512mb now needs 3.5gb? lmao

even if they are reserving some for the OS to evolve in the future, anything more than 2GB would be outrageous and that's being generous

rumour is bullshit and I can see it from a mile

hopefully


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I might never buy PS4 once I get my gaming rig





Death-kun said:


> I'm upgrading mine this year. After the slew of games I bought during the Steam summer sale I see no reason to get a PS4 until KH3 comes out. Deep Down could be a long ways off and Monster Hunter 4 will be on the 3DS.


Same here updating my rig once Nvidia drops a high end Maxwell Card.

And I am skipping handhelds, for a tablet that can run Logan. If it comes out to a Asus Tablet or Nexus 7, its a first day buy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2013)

People are apparently cancelling their ps4 orders over technology they can't understand.

EVEN if the system only allocates 4.5-5.5 GBs to games.  THATS HUGE.  Dont forget to add the fact it freaking uses GDDR5 Ram.

My goodness the stupidity is on high levels.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 26, 2013)

Id said:


> Same here updating my rig once Nvidia drops a high end Maxwell Card.
> 
> And I am skipping handhelds, for a tablet that can run Logan. If it comes out to a Asus Tablet or Nexus 7, its a first day buy.



I don't think I'll buy another tablet from Asus that isn't a Nexus. My current Infinity is just problem filled because of their decision to go with slow Nand. I'm just thankful there are custom Roms to alleviate some of my frustrations.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 26, 2013)

It causes me pain to see all these people who honestly believed the PS4 had 7 gb worth or RAM available


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Well that's a bit disappointing.
> 
> Why would you need so much RAM for one OS anyway?



All that functionality that the OS provides was likely just given a huge bump in performance I suppose by allocating more RAM to it.  I also imagine that Sony plans on introducing an update a few years down the line that frees up more RAM for games assuming that this rumor is true.  



Audible Phonetics said:


> This isn't confirmed



Basically this.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It causes me pain to see all these people who honestly believed the PS4 had 7 gb worth or RAM available



inb4 it actually does.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 26, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if this was true. I mean doing this means any possible OS updates won't affect gaming performance throughout the console's lifetime.

Also the PS3 has other side-functions on it like the web browser, music player, Netflix, Youtube, and other kinds of integrated or optional apps. Only now with the PS4 you'll be able a lot of these things in concert with some actual multitasking going on.

By hey, maybe this is just a false rumor, and a lot of those ideas only requires 1.5GB of RAM. Android is a fairly flexible OS with low memory requirements, and maybe Sony can do the same for the PS4's OS...


----------



## Enclave (Jul 26, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if this was true. I mean doing this means any possible OS updates won't affect gaming performance in through the console's lifetime.
> 
> Also the PS3 has other side-functions on it like the web browser, music player, Netflix, Youtube, and other kinds of integrated or optional apps. Only now with the PS4 you'll be able a lot of these things in concert with some actual multitasking going on.
> 
> By hey, maybe this is just a false rumor, and a lot of those ideas only requires 1.5GB of RAM. Android is a fairly flexible OS with low memory requirements, and maybe Sony can do the same for the PS4's OS...



The thing is that Windows 8 for example?  Uses 2 GB RAM.  It's ridiculously unlikely that the PS4 OS is going to be more bloated than the PC version of Windows 8.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2013)

im guessing retail memory will be 6 games 2 OS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 26, 2013)

that's what i'm thinking too, 2GB should be more than enough for the OS to evolve throughout the years, isn't the OS on the ps3 something like 256mb? and look how it evolved in comparison to what it was like when it was first released

nonetheless, even if the rumour were true, the landscape doesn't change, the gpu is weaker in the xbox and the memory is weaker/slower in the xbox


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It causes me pain to see all these people who honestly believed the PS4 had 7 gb worth or RAM available



3.5 gb of ram is overkill for the ps4. Only idiots will believe that rumor. And i think it was confirmed before by developers that it uses 7 gb for games?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2013)

those were rumors themselves


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2013)

Wait, so the RAM count usable for game's is lower than what we originally thought???


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2013)

^It's not confirmed, but apparently the OS uses 1GB of ram and Sony are reserving another 2.5GB for it, with 1GB being flexible, leaving around 4.5-5.5GB for games

I guess its a way of safe proving the console for the future, seeing as the ps3 never got cross game voice chat because Sony got caught out and didn't reserve enough ram for it, so they're probably reserving this much because they don't know what's gonna be the next big thing and they wanna make sure they will be able to provide it on their console, but still, 3.5GB is excessive


----------



## Corruption (Jul 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 3.5 gb of ram is overkill for the ps4. Only idiots will believe that rumor. And i think it was confirmed before by developers that it uses 7 gb for games?



That was a rumor too. Either way, 5gb of RAM is plenty.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2013)

-sigh- I guess i'll accept it. If its 5. What really was going to make the difference in games was not so much the allocation anyway, but the amount of bandwidth of the GDDR5. Still a fuckton more than Xbone, even with their ESRAM, because its 32mb of fast memory as opposed to a constant stream of fast memory, and you can't really combine the ESRAM and DDR3 in regular situations anyway.

It just sucks cause i thought that it would be good to stretch out the longevity of the PS4 by having more ram allocated to games for the later years. But in the end 5 really is enough considering its still 10 times the amount of ram in current gen. Heck titan has just a gig more.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 27, 2013)

By the way?  The RAM fiasco?  It was sensationalist bullshit according to Brian Provinciano, the guy who made Retro City Rampage and involved in PS4 game development as well.



Really, are people so wanting Sony to fuck things up that they're willing to just start making shit up?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2013)

What the fuck...is that shit correct??


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2013)

so... still 7 gigs of ram available for game allocation?

yep, i never doubted. fuck you guys for losing the faith.


----------



## Kensei (Jul 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> so... still 7 gigs of ram available for game allocation?
> 
> yep, i never doubted. fuck you guys for losing the faith.



Nah, a mod on NeoGAF backed a post by a member of NeoGAF with no industry connections that the actual amount is up to 6GB available for games.


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll be patient until Sony reveals either an official statement or the specs. 

Not that I don't trust a random guy on NeoGaf but... I don't trust random people on NeoGaf


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2013)

Random people on NeoGAF are very credible IMO.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 28, 2013)

> Update: Brian Provinciano, head of confirmed PlayStation 4 developer Vblank Entertainment, has called the Digital Foundry rumors “absolutely false.”
> 
> “It’s absolutely false,” he said in response to the rumors. “Absolutely ridiculous.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 29, 2013)

So what does the OS do? Probably the most RAM consuming task would be the constant recording of gameplay for when you decide to hit the share button.
The OS is without a doubt far inferior to windows 7, and I don't need 3.5 gigs to run that shit in the background.

This is probably all made up horseshit.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Random people on NeoGAF are very credible IMO.



Not all of them dude.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Not all of them dude.



You're very bad at detecting sarcasm/jokes. You didn't catch on to my Dota 2 jape either despite my glaring lack of subtlety.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 29, 2013)

If Germans are here around something interesting... I got an Code from amazon over 50 € if I pre order DriveClub... if not there is also a bundle for 439,00 Euro which will be auto reduced by 20 Euro meaning you will pay for the PS4 + DriveClub 419,00


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 29, 2013)

A question came to my mind. Suppose now I have a PS3 and I am looking forward to PS4. They say in order to play online on PS4, you would need a PS Plus membership. They justified the reason for that is that they will greatly improve PSN and the whole online experience.

The question is as follows: will I get the benefit of a better PSN for free on my PS3 after they upgrade their services for the sake of PS4?


----------



## deathgod (Jul 29, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> A question came to my mind. Suppose now I have a PS3 and I am looking forward to PS4. They say in order to play online on PS4, you would need a PS Plus membership. They justified the reason for that is that they will greatly improve PSN and the whole online experience.
> 
> The question is as follows: will I get the benefit of a better PSN for free on my PS3 after they upgrade their services for the sake of PS4?



I'd guess the major parts of the experience (cross game chat, allowing frns to help you in a game, gameplay uploading, basically everything in the PS4 UI vid) will be PS4 specific.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah of course since the PS3 doesn't have these capabilities. I'm talking about lag, matchmaking etc..


----------



## deathgod (Jul 29, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Yeah of course since the PS3 doesn't have these capabilities. I'm talking about lag, matchmaking etc..



Lag in games? That's more game specific than PSN related. For instance the lag in BO2 for me is just horrendous, I'm constantly lagging behind other players even when showing a full connection to the host. Games having dedicated servers greatly reduce the lag variable but some companies are too cheap (Activision) to use them. I'm hoping that changes with the next gen consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2013)

Deep Down fire based particle and collision physics on PS4 vs current gen fire effects


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my I like that sight of that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2013)

IKR? Compute is the thing that is gonna make a huge difference to visuals for next gen games, not graphics rendering IMO(although that is obviously gonna increase too)


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh damn, it makes current fire effects look like farts


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2013)

Deep Down news better come out soon


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2013)

That is pretty impressive.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 1, 2013)

> At the Capcom Online Games conference today they confirmed that Deep Down is an online game, and will be featured at TGS 2013 this year.



Deep Down is confirmed to be an Online Game...

Damn it


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 1, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Deep Down is confirmed to be an Online Game...
> 
> Damn it



I'm not surprised It looks to be a spiritual successor to Dragons Dogma and that was an Online Game too.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2013)

God...Dragon's Dogma. Biggest disappointment of the year. Hopefully they come with something better.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Deep Down fire based particle and collision physics on PS4 vs current gen fire effects


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> God...Dragon's Dogma. Biggest disappointment of the year. Hopefully they come with something better.



Speak for yourself, champ.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2013)

All the things I heard about Dragons Dogma is that it's a good game.

If Capcom just give me a new Onimusha game then all is forgiven. Until then...


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> All the things I heard about Dragons Dogma is that it's a good game.
> 
> If Capcom just give me a new Onimusha game then all is forgiven. Until then...


*cough*

*Looks at set*

>_>

<_<


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> I don't get it


My Hideyoshi > Yours


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh crap when you said that I looked at my set instead. 

But you are wrong. 

But that's ok


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oh crap when you said that I looked at my set instead.
> 
> But you are wrong.
> 
> But that's ok


Pffffft

His bishounen assistant says otherwise


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Deep Down is confirmed to be an Online Game...
> 
> Damn it



This upcoming console generation seems to be the AAA studios (struggling or not) pushing more people into online-only gaming, and getting them to double-down on spending more money for playing a game.

That is of course until the server costs start getting to them, other competing online-only games start popping-up and vying for players' attention as well, those publishers/studios will either have to put more time/money into said game to keep players, or shut-down/kill the game instead.

Yep, this is gonna get reeeally interesting...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2013)

the new deep down teaser looked horrible, it doesn't even resemble the game that was shown at the first reveal

it must have gone from offline single player to mmo, which is a shame because i was looking forward to it

i'll still be hopeful for whatever they're going to show at TGS but from what i've seen so far, what the fuck capcom?!


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2013)

Interest in Deep Down Gone.......

Capcom,EA,and weak ass gamers who keep accepting this shit is making me think FUCK GAMING.........


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow. We literally still know next to nothing about Deep Down and people went from "Day 1 buy" to "ZERO INTEREST" now.

I'm fucking speechless with you people sometimes.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guess you can always count on capcom to fuck things up.  Seems like whoever makes the decisions still has a position there and that's rather sad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow. We still know next to nothing about Deep Down, literally, and people went from "Day 1 buy" to "ZERO INTEREST" now.

I'm fucking speechless. It's nothing but Black and White.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2013)

@DeathPT i hope that's not directed at me as i did say i remain hopeful

i'm not gonna lie tho, i don't care much for mmo's, the horror vibe i got from that new teaser trailer is not my cup of tea and the seemingly visual downgrade the game's gotten has put me the fuck off, i def went from sky high hype levels to wtf is this shit?!

they basically ticked all the notes i don't care about


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2013)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2013)

Y'all need to chill the fuck out about Deep Down.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Y'all need to chill the fuck out about Deep Down.



The pic doesn't help.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2013)

Just wait for TGS when we see more from Deep Down until you actually write it off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh. I dun like online only games. There's a reason why i didn't want always online Xbone.

Well, i'll see how it goes. I dismissed Destiny after all upon hearing it was an online game, but i'm gonna actually buy that cause it looked good at the E3 reveal.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't worry breath of fire 6 had and 12 other disappointments had a helping hand in me not giving a shit. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow. We literally still know next to nothing about Deep Down and people went from "Day 1 buy" to "ZERO INTEREST" now.
> 
> I'm fucking speechless with you people sometimes.


That's too bad muthafucka.


Death-kun said:


> Y'all need to chill the fuck out about Deep Down.



I don't need to do anything.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Just wait for TGS when we see more from Deep Down until you actually write it off.



I'm judging capcom based on what they put out, they chose to put this awful teaser out and i'm reacting to it, negatively but it's my right just like the people that react positively to the same sort of stuff

and again, i'm open to it looking much better on TGS, i hope it does because i was interested but the always online is already strike one for me and the visual downgrade that makes it look like a PS2 game is just wtf, i mean:


*Spoiler*: __ 



from this:


to this:



and i'm supposed to not say anything

??


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 1, 2013)

Deep Down didn't catch my interest in the first place. Neither did Knack.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm judging capcom based on what they put out, they chose to put this awful teaser out and i'm reacting to it, negatively but it's my right just like the people that react positively to the same sort of stuff
> 
> and again, i'm open to it looking much better on TGS, i hope it does because i was interested but the always online is already strike one for me and the visual downgrade that makes it look like a PS2 game is just wtf, i mean:
> 
> ...



Just because it has a monster you don't recognize doesn't mean its not going to be a game that isn't worth playing. Wait till TGS were we'll get a full trailer/gameplay before you judge. Also Let it be known that monster looks fucking Epic.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Just because it has a monster you don't recognize doesn't mean its not going to be a game that isn't worth playing. Wait till TGS were we'll get a full trailer/gameplay before you judge. Also Let it be known that monster looks fucking Epic.



The monster looks like he got kicked in the balls really hard his gonads probably moved to his skull. How is that supposed to be epic?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2013)

I was more so referencing to Gino with my comment.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow. We still know next to nothing about Deep Down, literally, and people went from "Day 1 buy" to "ZERO INTEREST" now.
> 
> I'm fucking speechless. It's nothing but Black and White.



'ey, DB. How long've you been part of the vidja gaem community?



PoinT_BlanK said:


> wtf is this shit?



It's a dickchinian. Close evolutionary relative of the ballchinian. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6Rge7sc6ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Just because it has a monster you don't recognize doesn't mean its not going to be a game that isn't worth playing. Wait till TGS were we'll get a full trailer/gameplay before you judge. Also Let it be known that monster looks fucking Epic.



don't know if lack of reading comprehension or...



steveht93 said:


> The monster looks like he got kicked in the balls really hard his gonads probably moved to his skull. How is that supposed to be epic?



they kicked the visual fidelity out of him too

next gen visuals will be available via day one dlc powered by the cloud

wait, wrong console


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

> Sony has sent out emails to media members confirming that Killzone: Shadow Fall and The Order: 1886 will be on display at Gamescom 2013.
> 
> For the former title, numerous multiplayer sessions will be held. Sony also intends to host a single, 30-minute presentation for The Order.
> 
> Other upcoming PS4 titles such as Knack and DriveClub will be at Gamescom as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

Because we need an expert opinion for once.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 2, 2013)

I want to see the order so bad. Hype!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol do people really expect these guys to come out and trash either console?

why are we trying to be blind to the facts? On paper the ps4 is superior, last generation, when the gap on paper was nowhere near what we have for the upcoming systems, the 360 got some superior multiplatform versions of games, though I don't think we will notice much difference with launch titles, at some point will be noticing the ps4 >

alas


----------



## Asuka Langley Soryu (Aug 2, 2013)

I pre-ordered a Playstation 4 from the official Playstation website. I am mainly getting a Playstation 4 because of Kingdom Hearts 3, Assassin's Creed 4 and the fact that you got free online accessibility and the game trading function unlike the Xbox One.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2013)

awful troll post or bot?

get banned


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2013)

Wtf is up with that Sig


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2013)

I like it. .

Little large, though


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

That sig...


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 3, 2013)

I pre ordered mine and fully paid it off can't wait to walk in on release day and walk out with it. so hype for KH3 and FF15


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2013)

Asuka sig


----------



## Asuka Langley Soryu (Aug 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Asuka sig



You know it~


----------



## 115 (Aug 3, 2013)

Seeing as we've started talking about pre-orders, per-ordered mine too a while back. Hopefully my console will arrive a day-or-so early, as ShopTo have a habit of doing that with almost everything.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2013)

How often do people follow that fake Kaz Hirai twitter?


----------



## Gino (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll pick up the PS4 when it actually has gaymz I wanna play.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> I'll pick up the PS4 when it actually has gaymz I wanna play.



Same here, I can't see myself going next gen for another 2 years but its interesting watching events unfold.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

I plan to get it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm getting it as soon as possible as well. I know that the games will come. And I just want to smell that unboxing smell as soon as possible.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm probably getting the slim version of it if I'm getting a PS4 at all. Always get a hardware revision from Sony because those are the more efficient and fail-proof versions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I plan to get it as soon as it comes out.





steveht93 said:


> I'm getting it as soon as possible as well. I know that the games will come. And I just want to smell that unboxing smell as soon as possible.



Same here. It will be the first Sony system I ever purchased at launch. I purchased the PS1, PS2 and PS3 (the original 60gb backwards compatible version)  all as pre-owned. So, this will be a welcomed change. 

Systems I've purchased @ launch:

Gamecube
Wii
WiiU
XBox 360


Bought the N64 (my first console I purchased with money from my first job), SNES/ Sega Genesis (purchased by my parents since I was still a little brat) brand new but at least a year after their initial launch. 

Bought the original XBox and Atari 2600 (well, my parents did given I rarther young) as pre-owned. 

No regrets


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

I look forward to hearing stories about the the yellow light of death2.0


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 4, 2013)

They should be able to have PS3-PS4 online matchmaking right?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 4, 2013)

Will have it by release day. Some pretty good next gen games will be available at day one, and I would like to see the difference in cross-gen games between this gen and next gen.




Jon Snow said:


> They should be able to have PS3-PS4 online matchmaking right?



Sure why not. IIRC PS3 and Vita share matchmaking.


----------



## dredalus (Aug 4, 2013)

with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have terrible games like last of us and uncharted(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have *terrible games like last of us and uncharted*(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.



[YOUTUBE]ztVMib1T4T4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2013)

with the way your talking...i doubt you planned on skipping the xb1 regardless of how hard microsoft screwed you   thats the epitome the term dumbass consumer for you though



Gino said:


> I look forward to hearing stories about the the yellow light of death2.0



neither xb1 or ps4 should have any major issues like that, as they have plenty of airflow and their indiviual components modest


----------



## dredalus (Aug 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> with the way your talking...i doubt you planned on skipping the xb1 regardless of how hard microsoft screwed you   thats the epitome the term dumbass consumer for you though t



even when I clearly say in my post that i would have bought a ps4 if microsoft didn't make those changes. sounds like your a sony fanboy who got a little angry that I said your system is gonna be polluted with shitty games just like the ps3 was, deal with it.

and yes im very serious, ps3 was inferior to xbox360 i see no reason why it should be different with xbox1 and ps4, based on what ive seen.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll probably do what I did last generation, get a new console every year. I got a 360 at launch, a Wii at launch and a PS3 a year after launch. I'm getting an XB1 first at launch, there are more games I want in the beginning. Then I'll get a PS4 a year later. About the Wii U...I'll get one whenever there are actual games I want to play for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2013)

As i said, i doubt you would have done jack shit regardless of claiming to do so with the way your talking 

I also think you should really look up the term fanboy considering i'm as far from one as possible. I just know when i'm being dealt a bad hand.

I have both the original Xbox and the 360, as well as all 3 playstations. And the 360 has been overall my most played system this gen(which i bought in 2006 in anticipation of Halo 3) while i didn't buy a PS3 until christmas of 2010 infact, because Sony was giving me a shitty deal.

I see the same with Microsoft now, except they are attempting to sell me a camera that i don't want for 100 dollars more, as well as shoving tv shit down my throat and being stupid enough to attempt to take away my consumer rights and act like it was a good thing through it all.  If that's what you call being a fanboy, then sure. I won't forget that last one though. You can do whatever you want and i'll accept it, but when you try and take away the ownership of my product, then i'm done with you permanently.


----------



## 115 (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have terrible games like last of us and uncharted(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.



You mean the better console that crashed and stopped working numerous times during comic-con? The same console that increased it's clock speed by a whopping 53Mhz! THAT SAME CONSOLE THAT DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IT'S DOING FOUR MONTHS BEFORE LAUNCH BECAUSE IT'S COMPETITOR KNOCKED IT ON IT'S ASS. I feel ya man, I feel ya. Can't wait to get that RRoD eh pal? 

Also yes, yes, Last of Us and Uncharted are indeed awful games. So terrible, not praiseworthy at all, oh no no, they are nothing in the face of awesomeness such as Halo and Forza. Praise be to the Halo and Forza Gods. Praise be to Microsoft who can do no wrong despite fucking their fans in the ass before saying "oops, our bad, here have an ice cream, everything is better now right?". 

Ha. Haha. Hahaha. Ha.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2013)

"WE OWN DONKEY KONG BECAUSE WE OWN RARE"

"WHAT? RARE MADE KILLER INSTINCT? WE DIDN'T KNOW"


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have *terrible games like last of us and uncharted(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.*



HALO GEARS HALO GEARS HALO GEARS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2013)

Ugh i fucking want KH3 and FFXV injected in my veins once i buy this console next year (console, not those games yet). 

PS4 why so sexy?  pek


----------



## deathgod (Aug 4, 2013)

What res are games going to run at? 1080p 30fps min? or 720p 60fps min? Is it capable of 1080p 60fps? 

I'd like to see some more trailers of games actually running on the PS4 to keep my excitement up. Maybe an actual vid on the UI and not that corny commercial type one, just don't give me that BS octodad crap. I think they could release one trailer a week of a game (They should have more than 20 games in dev) up until launch to keep people thinking about the PS4. The trailers themselves don't have to be long or even glamorized, just take a few mins of a dev playing and upload that (should be easy given the share function). Reassure me that games will actually look as good as when shown at E3 and things are progressing smoothly. 

Also since the XboxO and PS4 have similiar hardware, why is the XboxO so much bigger?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have terrible games like last of us and uncharted(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.



Insight into why so many people stay in abusive relationships.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have terrible games like last of us and uncharted(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.



Are you fucking high or just a moron or just here to troll? 

What you just did is the equivalent of trying to tell a gamer that Pokemon/Zelda/Kingdom Hearts/Final Fantasy are the worst games ever? You know what that is? Bullshit. 

That's fine if you don't like JRPG's but don't even try to tell a gamer that they're crap. They've been here since the Nintendo days and they're still here for a reason, because they offer deep gameplay and LOTS of content. Did you seriously just say Uncharted is crap? I'm pretty sure the majority of gamers would disagree.  

There's a point where saying shit like that is no longer an opinion, all the previous games mentioned are highly loved and praised classics and Last of us looks like it's on it's way to become that as well. 

Oh btw FPS games are better on PC just saying.  

Honestly did you just come here to troll? Your post is just pure bullshit, shoving your moronic opinions down peoples throat as fact when the actual facts are quite the opposite.  

You're obviously not equipped with the knowledge to critique video games or any other art form, I expect you're the guy who goes and sits in a theater to watch Transformers or whatever shat out super hero movie they come out with and you praise it as the best damn movie in the world but then you go and watch something like Silence of the Lambs and say it's utter crap. 

If that's how you do things keep your opinions to yourself there are already enough fucking idiots on youtube that post reviews that constantly compares games to Call of Duty AKA Quake/Doom clone #927377317378371298 and say the games are crappy because it's not like CoD. 

Here's some advice. 

-Put the control down, throw your video gaming system out the window and never play another game again until you develop some taste. 

-Learn what makes a good game good and what makes a bad game bad, HINT lack of innovation and copycat games like Halo and CoD are not the best damn thing out there. 

-Just shut your mouth if all that's gonna come out is shit, nobody wants to see that. 

Before you brush this off as a fanboy post, I own both consoles AND a PC, they have their merits and even Halo has it's merits but when you come and try to say that the Last of Us and Uncharted is shit, I know you're either just trolling or your taste is so bad that you need to keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

All it took was one post in the xbox thread to figure out he was a fanboi have fun with that guy......


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jRWhxgJ0gF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 4, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> HALO GEARS HALO GEARS HALO GEARS.



Lol lololololololol you better not buy Destiny.

Asa... you wont see KH3 till 2016


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

But FF XV will come out before KH3 obviously so he is fine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2013)

Is 2014 a viable potential release date for FFXV? 

(i know i know.....)


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

It will either be late 2014 or early 2015 for FFXV


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

And since KH3 just started development fairly recently it could be 2016 or later for that game.


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

Zidane I'm gonna wait till to tgs to on shit DD again.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

When their gameplay, fine then


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2013)

Nomura said FF15 would come out before KH3. And they've been working on 3 for about 6 months So i'm anticipating KH3 sometime in 2015, with 15 probably late 2014.




deathgod said:


> What res are games going to run at? 1080p 30fps min? or 720p 60fps min? Is it capable of 1080p 60fps?
> 
> I'd like to see some more trailers of games actually running on the PS4 to keep my excitement up. Maybe an actual vid on the UI and not that corny commercial type one, just don't give me that BS octodad crap. I think they could release one trailer a week of a game (They should have more than 20 games in dev) up until launch to keep people thinking about the PS4. The trailers themselves don't have to be long or even glamorized, just take a few mins of a dev playing and upload that (should be easy given the share function). Reassure me that games will actually look as good as when shown at E3 and things are progressing smoothly.
> 
> Also since the XboxO and PS4 have similiar hardware, why is the XboxO so much bigger?



1.  

360 and PS3 are capable of 1080p 60fps. Wii U is, and Xbox1 and PS4 obviously are. Its a design choice on the part of the developers, not necessarily a limitation of the hardware. The only reason why you see this asked is because of being able to push past the base limitation the game sets on a PC. Hence you can go to any FPS or resolution you want as long as your set up supports that.

Its always going to be a trade off with a limit to the box's capability and the devs development tools on consoles though. Do you want resolution, AA, and FPS? Or do you want more shit rendered on screen?(aka graphics or computationally expensive effects)


2. 

I agree that Sony should be bringing out things continuously to keep excitement up, not sure why they aren't. I guess they think they don't need to? I can think of a couple of reasons why that's wrong, even if their momentum is pretty good right now.


3. They have similar hardware but the PS4 is a decent bit more capable in the GPU and on the RAM side of things. The reason why the Xbox is much bigger is because Microsoft wants to avoid RROD at all cost, so they set priority for as much airflow and space for the inner components as possible.

That's in comparison to Sony who are pretty confident about their airflow techniques being enough for cooling and so made their box smaller.

Of course, neither of these consoles should have heating issues to start with since they are APU designs and their components are clocked low to start with.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2013)

FF15 will probably be mid/late 2014, while KH3 will be mid/late 2015. In 2014 we'll get Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMIX. Then fans new and old will be completely caught up on the series except for KH3D on the 3DS.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

I've read somewhere Sony TGS will be all about the PS4.

Maybe Legend of Dragoon remake


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2013)

don't even fucking get my hopes up about that  better off not saying anything and have them surprise us then us being dissapointed


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

Last Guardian for PS4 coming in summer of 2014


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2013)

you......


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

I thought of another thing to say but I won't


----------



## 115 (Aug 4, 2013)

So, odds of Minecraft coming to PS4? 

Don't particularly care as I have it on PC but it would be nice to play with friends who don't have decent PC's.


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

Why is Dark souls so depressing???


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2013)

the real question is,

will there be another kh game before kh3 comes out?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2013)

115 said:


> So, odds of Minecraft coming to PS4?
> 
> Don't particularly care as I have it on PC but it would be nice to play with friends who don't have decent PC's.



People being excited about FFXV and KH3. 

This guy wants Meincraft on PS4 :sanji


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

I think Microsoft deal with Notch is still in effect.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Demon souls 2 will be shown at TGS. You heard it here folks.


----------



## 115 (Aug 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> People being excited about FFXV and KH3.
> 
> This guy wants Meincraft on PS4 :sanji



Psh. KH3 and FFXV are a given, Minecraft is still a mystery 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You hatin' on mah meincraft for eh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> the real question is,
> 
> will there be another kh game before kh3 comes out?



yeah. KH 2.5 next year


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

115 said:


> So, odds of Minecraft coming to PS4?
> 
> Don't particularly care as I have it on PC but it would be nice to play with friends who don't have decent PC's.



Are you kidding? Minecraft hardly takes up any resources. You'd have to have to be running a rig with an old pentium and an ancient video card to not be able to run it. 

Everyone should have more than enough power to play minecraft unless they haven't upgraded for decades.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 5, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Are you kidding? Minecraft hardly takes up any resources. You'd have to have to be running a rig with an old pentium and an ancient video card to not be able to run it.
> 
> Everyone should have more than enough power to play minecraft unless they haven't upgraded for decades.



He wasn't asking if the PS4 could run it, he was asking whether it would come to PS4 seeing that it is coming to the Xbox one.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> He wasn't asking if the PS4 could run it, he was asking whether it would come to PS4 seeing that it is coming to the Xbox one.



He was asking because his friends supposedly cannot run Minecraft on their PC. Kyokkai pointed out why that is a ridiculous thing.


----------



## 115 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Are you kidding? Minecraft hardly takes up any resources. You'd have to have to be running a rig with an old pentium and an ancient video card to not be able to run it.
> 
> Everyone should have more than enough power to play minecraft unless they haven't upgraded for decades.



You realize to play Minecraft at optimum settings you need at least 4GB of RAM right? Just pointing that out for you in case you didn't know. You should also be vaguely aware that not everyone has a gaming rig, nor does everyone want to own a gaming PC or high-end PC simply because some - and bare with me here because this shit is crazy, but some people actually prefer console gaming. Madness, I know but there it is. 

Most of my IRL friends don't care for PC gaming at all, and only have their PC's/Laptops (which are non-upgradable, btw) for browsing and watching movies, etc. 

I mean, this is why I asked if Minecraft was coming to PS4. Not because herp-derp my friends don't have powerful PC's. But because my friends are going to be getting PS4's at some point or another and it would be wonderful if Minecraft was ported to the PS4 as well, seeing as M$ didn't exactly state that it was exclusive (unlike they did with titanfall which is also coming to PC). 



Daftvirgin said:


> He was asking because his friends supposedly cannot run Minecraft on their PC. Kyokkai pointed out why that is a ridiculous thing.



Not supposedly. They can't run it. Probably because of shitty video cards. Not such a ridiculous thing either considering that they don't really give a darn about PC gaming.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2013)

ok 'xcuse me sir 115


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

115 said:


> You realize to play Minecraft at optimum settings you need at least 4GB of RAM right? Just pointing that out for you in case you didn't know. You should also be vaguely aware that not everyone has a gaming rig, nor does everyone want to own a gaming PC or high-end PC simply because some - and bare with me here because this shit is crazy, but some people actually prefer console gaming. Madness, I know but there it is.
> 
> Most of my IRL friends don't care for PC gaming at all, and only have their PC's/Laptops (which are non-upgradable, btw) for browsing and watching movies, etc.
> 
> ...



4GB is standard. a 500 dollar laptop could do the trick these days. A 500 dollar desktop could do even better. You don't need a gaming rig to play something that pitifully low in requirements. It's not that I'm not happy for you just that really now just about any standard computer/laptop will work these days. 

Also there you go trying to say it like I said everyone should own a PC and PC game only. I guess you missed the post that I said I own both consoles and a PC? The point is that any relatively cheap and standard laptop or desktop can handle minecraft.


----------



## 115 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> 4GB is standard. a 500 dollar laptop could do the trick these days. A 500 dollar desktop could do even better. You don't need a gaming rig to play something that pitifully low in requirements. It's not that I'm not happy for you just that really now just about any standard computer/laptop will work these days.
> 
> Also there you go trying to say it like I said everyone should own a PC and PC game only. I guess you missed the post that I said I own both consoles and a PC? The point is that any relatively cheap and standard laptop or desktop can handle minecraft.



Wonderful to know and all - but still doesn't answer my question nor does it relate to my question at all. 

Also depending on where you are in the world (as in, not in the US) things will cost more. I.e. for you a relatively cheap laptop with decent specs would cost $500, over here it would cost closer to $650/700. Also $500 is not relatively cheap any way. 

However allow me to repeat myself; the people who I play games with do not care about gaming on their PC's and laptops and use their PC's/Laptops for general browsing, not for any sort of gaming, hence the shitty video cards and RAM among other things. Which is why I asked if anyone had any input on whether or not they think Minecraft will come to the PS4. Fuck knows how this turned into a conversation about computer specs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

115 said:


> Wonderful to know and all - but still doesn't answer my question nor does it relate to my question at all.
> 
> Also depending on where you are in the world (as in, not in the US) things will cost more. I.e. for you a relatively cheap laptop with decent specs would cost $500, over here it would cost closer to $650/700. Also $500 is not relatively cheap any way.
> 
> However allow me to repeat myself; the people who I play games with do not care about gaming on their PC's and laptops and use their PC's/Laptops for general browsing, not for any sort of gaming, hence the shitty video cards and RAM among other things. Which is why I asked if anyone had any input on whether or not they think Minecraft will come to the PS4. Fuck knows how this turned into a conversation about computer specs.



I think DaftVirgin answered it appropriately, because the ONLY way you can't run Minecraft is if your PC has been untouched since then 90's. 

Requirements for Minecraft -> 


    CPU : Intel Pentium D or AMD Athlon 64 (K8) 2.6 GHz
    RAM : 4GB
    GPU : GeForce 6xxx or ATI Radeon 9xxx and up with OpenGL 2 Support (Excluding Integrated Chipsets)
    HDD : 150MB

That's recommended btw. Those are some old ass processors and the cards? Are mid range at best, hardly pricey. These days a laptop with a processor and GPU meeting those specs well.. it's possible to find it below 500. Again it's understandable if your friends don't have the money to do this. I'm simply stating why it might not make sense to put in on PS4 when it's already on various dirt cheap mobile devices and can run on minimalist PC hardware on top of that. 

I find it EXTREMELY odd that your friends can't run it I mean they must be owning a netbook or something not a laptop. I think even my dads junky old desktop can handle Minecraft and it's way below what's standard. 

The people that care about gaming PC's have way more than 4 gigs of RAM and a GeForce 6xxxx and definitely more than a simple Pentium. The specs listed are indeed the specs that a casual laptop user would get in this current time. 

You'll just have to excuse me but it blows my mind that anybody can own a PC in 2013 that can't run Minecraft, whether they're PC gamers or casual users. 

There are several older laptop cards that have shader model 3.0 and above, hell a 650m which is just a mid range laptop card has directx11 support and shader model 5.0.


----------



## Asuka Langley Soryu (Aug 5, 2013)

Aside from Assassin's Creed 4 and Kingdom Hearts 3, I am still waiting for Persona 5. Whether it's for the Playstation 3 or 4, the waiting time is killing me! T~T


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2013)

Well they must either own ultrabooks, netbooks or Macbooks if they're unable to run it. 

And Minecraft on consoles is actually more expensive than other platforms.

Besides, why don't you and your friends get an Xbox 1 and play Minecraft on that thing instead?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2013)

Asuka Langley Soryu said:


> Aside from Assassin's Creed 4 and Kingdom Hearts 3, I am still waiting for Persona 5. Whether it's for the Playstation 3 or 4, the waiting time is killing me! T~T



I'm surprised that NGE didn't get a single console game apart from that retarded Japanese pachinko game. 

BTW its just Tokyo-3. Not Neo Tokyo-3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2013)

Altus is going through some things now...so i kinda am not gonna count on them :S


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> yeah. KH 2.5 next year



I meant like an actual game.

Not an HD remake.


----------



## Asuka Langley Soryu (Aug 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm surprised that NGE didn't get a single console game apart from that retarded Japanese pachinko game.
> 
> BTW its just Tokyo-3. Not Neo Tokyo-3



Eh, the NGE games are not that great. They are all awful IMO. The NGE games would have been good if they were familiar with Virtua On: Marz or the Gundam games. (Most Gundam games, if not all)

And I know it's Tokyo-3, I just wanted to use Neo Tokyo-3 to make it sound more formal. xD


----------



## Darth (Aug 5, 2013)

If they ever made an NGE game it would have to be focused on Single Player story centered around boss battles. 

Maybe using the Gundam Dynasty Warriors combat system with a bit more emphasis on mobility and less on firepower.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well they must either own ultrabooks, netbooks or Macbooks if they're unable to run it.
> 
> And Minecraft on consoles is actually more expensive than other platforms.
> 
> Besides, why don't you and your friends get an Xbox 1 and play Minecraft on that thing instead?



Oh yes I forgot about Apple and those ridiculous ultrabooks. Thanks.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2013)

So, what's the word on being able to game capture on ps4?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2013)

uh you can do it?  dont know what else there is to do


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been hearing that you can only use the system's own share features to record gameplay and not other external capture devices.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2013)

well its rumored to have a encryption block on the HDMI signal, but i don't recall it ever being confirmed by sony


----------



## Reyes (Aug 8, 2013)

> PlayStation 4 Game Recording, Streaming Will Not Require PS+


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2013)

115 said:


> Which is why I asked if anyone had any input on whether or not they think Minecraft will come to the PS4. Fuck knows how this turned into a conversation about computer specs.



Will it? No idea. Can it? Yeah, it can.

A watered down version of Minecraft already exists for tablets, so I'm sure the developers can squeeze something in for the Playstation 4.

*edit:* lol apparently they've made it for the xbox as well, I didn't know that.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2013)

interesting, but what does it have to do with ps4 i wonder, until they have the final ink blot signed and can even go forward with the project 

I'm hopeful however. There are 0 Japanese launch games


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Knack is made by Sony Japan


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 9, 2013)

*PS4 recording length “virtually unlimited” — Rumour

*


> NeoGAF user  has spotted some very interesting posts in the comments section of a Kotaku  regarding the sharing and streaming of content on the PlayStation 4. Kotaku commenter Dagson stated that the PlayStation 4′s recording  capabilities are not capped at just capturing 15-minute clips. Players  are apparently able to capture “virtually unlimited” gameplay while  actively recording/streaming.
> When  questioned as to how he knew this, and where he worked, Dagson gave out  more information about where recorded footage would be stored and how  it could be edited.
> 
> Source:






I really, _really_ hope this is true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Knack is made by Sony Japan



.......


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

So now you got to go get Knack


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2013)

There's gonna have to be more than Cerny behind it for me to get excited


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Trust the Cerny and get excited


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh, lookadat. My favorite God of War director is back at the source. Hope to see what he cooking up soon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 10, 2013)

^that got me excited, i wonder what project he's working on


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

So excited for the new gen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2013)

I was thinking about things...

its weird that the PS4's GPU is technically 300 times more powerful than the PS2 to me, just because many PS2 games hold up fantastically well for their ages.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 12, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *PS4 recording length ?virtually unlimited? ? Rumour
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Sounds too good to be true. I'll believe once the masses gets their hands on and confirm it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2013)

if it was true, sony would have said. its probably fake.


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

I dunno, that article looks pretty convincing...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2013)

there's no reason for sony to not reveal the feature and say something else.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2013)

*PlayStation Plus: Sony Explains Why European and North American Free Games Are Different*



> Morgan Haro, Community Manager of PlayStation Digital Platforms, deals with the weekly and monthly PlayStation Plus updates, and responds to comments in the process.
> As you may have read in the comments of our post about the August 2013 PlayStation Plus free games for North America, and the Ask PSLS discussing them,  many people wonder why Europe gets “better” titles in the Instant Game  Collection. Though he’s previously touched on this, Morgan replied in  full detail to a comment  about regional differences, with the original commenter even saying,  “I’m beginning to think the US team is just lazy compared to Europe.”
> Here’s what Morgan’s explanation:*The only thing I can say in regards to your feedback  is that the regions are completely different with their own set of  constraints. So while one region gets ‘X’ game, the other will be  working to get ‘Y’ game, and the publishers or owners of each game have  completely different decision paths and factors from region to region.
> For example, EA in EU is different from EA in NA. We’re working  to strive to always deliver the best content available and in the long  run, I think you’ll find that your Plus membership is worth it. Keep in  mind too that content is planned a long time in advance. So particular  feedback may take time to be realized, but rest assured, it’s being  delivered. Thanks!*​


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

In other news, in less than 10 hours.

Project Phoenix reach it's goal of 100,000.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

A Exciting Little Big Planet Announcement is incoming tomorrow on the PlayStation blog.



PS4 game?


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

somehow, 

I find I wouldn't care.

Never really got into LBP/LBP2.


----------



## 115 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just want to know what's coming to PS+ in September ffs.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

I really got into the Vita game of LBP, still got to play LBP2 though.


----------



## Gino (Aug 12, 2013)

little big planet sucks.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 12, 2013)

Gino said:


> little big planet sucks.



Your face sucks!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

Little Big Planet is kiddy, doesn't belong on a sony console.


----------



## Gino (Aug 12, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Your face sucks!





Zidane said:


> Agreed



 problem?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Little Big Planet is kiddy, doesn't belong on a sony console.



5 million sales disagree.


----------



## Gino (Aug 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Little Big Planet is kiddy, doesn't belong on a sony console.



I never understood this.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 5 million sales disagree.



5 million sony fans that are closet nintendo fans but don't want to be caught dead with a nintendo by their peers so they go to little big planet to satisfy their urges for a fun down to earth heart warming game.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

^
All of my lel's


----------



## Gino (Aug 12, 2013)

The Nintendo fan in me is offended.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> 5 million sony fans that are closet nintendo fans but don't want to be caught dead with a nintendo by their peers so they go to little big planet to satisfy their urges for a fun down to earth heart warming game.



ok i laughed


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 13, 2013)

Screw being kiddy, LBP is fun. The limit is only your own creativity with that game.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning Sony Bros master race.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 13, 2013)

Me and my friends used to hate platformers back in the days(hipster teenage days) but then we played some user created content in lbp. That got me back to my roots.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 14, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Screw being kiddy, LBP is fun. The limit is only your own creativity with that game.



I found a way to suck at it.​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 15, 2013)

Potentially big news 



Sony Corp. has reached a preliminary agreement with Viacom Inc. to carry the media company's cable channels on its planned Internet-based TV service, a person familiar with the matter said, a significant boost for the Japanese company as it races to secure content rights against technology firms vying to offer similar services.

Sony plans to stream traditional cable channels, as well as on-demand content, over the Internet, posing new competition for cable, satellite and phone companies which have long sold subscription TV services.

Sony must still finalize details of its preliminary deal with Viacom, the person says. Sony also has had discussions with major programmers including Walt Disney Co. Time Warner Inc. CBS Corp., people familiar with the situation say. The status of those talks isn't clear.

A person familiar with the matter said Sony is hoping to launch its online pay TV service by the end of the year. Initially, at least, the service is expected to be available via Sony's PlayStation gaming console - a new edition of which could be released soon - as well as "Bravia" high-definition TVs, but later will also work on other Sony devices including tablets and smartphones, the person said.

search title through google if you cannot access article because of not being a subscriber and click through that way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 16, 2013)

._. that's what everyone thought xbone's plans were, but no they come out with a crappy overlay instead of an actual cable subscription service


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2013)

Me and a friend were discussing which console to get and he raised a point of Sony always seeming to lose a majority of titles that were exclusives before. He was saying that if Sony had locked down Kingdom hearts 3 and Final Fantasy vs as exclusives then it would have been done in regards to next gen champion. Right now Microsoft are back peddling on a majority of issues fan had with the console so a comeback could be on the horizon.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Me and a friend were discussing which console to get and he raised a point of Sony always seeming to lose a majority of titles that were exclusives before. He was saying that if Sony had locked down Kingdom hearts 3 and Final Fantasy vs as exclusives then it would have been done in regards to next gen champion. Right now Microsoft are back peddling on a majority of issues fan had with the console so a comeback could be on the horizon.



Probably can't cause Microsoft has deep pockets. It's annoying though, how many XBOX gamers care about RPG's?


----------



## Enclave (Aug 16, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Me and a friend were discussing which console to get and he raised a point of Sony always seeming to lose a majority of titles that were exclusives before. He was saying that if Sony had locked down Kingdom hearts 3 and Final Fantasy vs as exclusives then it would have been done in regards to next gen champion. Right now Microsoft are back peddling on a majority of issues fan had with the console so a comeback could be on the horizon.



One point your friend glossed over though is the fact that there is indeed such a thing as bad press.  Microsoft earned themselves quite a terrible reputation since the reveal of the Xbone and people are not soon to forget it.  Meanwhile the PS4 has earned itself a lot of praise and people are loving it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2013)

Another fact your friend glossed over is that, sometimes devs prefer to make games for one console to focus solely on making the game the best it can look.  

Also if the Xbox gets enough bad press, it'd be more financially wise to make a game on the console that has the most user base.  (Which is currently ps4)

Also PS studios>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>MS game studios


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Another fact your friend glossed over is that, sometimes devs prefer to make games for one console to focus solely on making the game the best it can look.



That's becoming progressively less frequent due to the rising costs of game development. Unless you're a well-known studio with a great reputation and anything you make is guaranteed to sell a couple million copies or more (Naughty Dog, for example), you're better off going multiplat to help cushion your profit margin. 

Square Enix made FF15 and KH3 multiplat because they're hemorrhaging money due to terrible internal decisions and mismanagement. 

To be honest, I'm probably going to end up with an Xbox One as well as a PS4. Microsoft has done away with everything that initially made the Xbox One unfavorable.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2013)

> Microsoft announced yesterday that the Xbox One would be launching in November in 13 markets rather than the earlier stated 21, with most countries in Europe such as Sweden, Belgium and Denmark among others and Russia receiving it in early 2014.
> 
> Consumers of the respective countries aren’t the only ones annoyed about it. Battlefield 4 developer DICE is based in Sweden, for instance, and lead core gameplay design director Alan Kertz took to Twitter to voice his disapproval.
> Alan Kertz @Demize99
> ...


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2013)

*PlayStation TV: Sony to bring internet TV service to the PS4*



> As Microsoft continues to right all of its Xbox One wrongs, its upcoming console has been catching up to Sony?s PS4. One of the features the PS4 never had over the Xbox One, though, was the console?s ability to tap into and alter live television with an interactive overlay. Now, as Sony signs a deal with Viacom, it looks as though the PS4 will feature a subscription-based television service.
> 
> Here in the States, cable television is a hot-button topic. The market competition for rival, near-equivalent cable packages is staggering, and services like Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Instant only muddy the waters of choice. Television is a huge part of modern-day life, whether you only watch sports, only watch shameful-but-fun reality shows, or only watch Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones. Even your friend who very obnoxiously rides atop a high horse about not owning a TV just watched Orange is the New Black on Netflix. So, despite all of the Xbox One?s past missteps, one important feature the console has over the PlayStation 4 is that it can interact ? live ? with all of your favorite televised shows and events. Not to be outdone by this, Sony and Viacom have a tentative deal in place where Sony will have access to all of Viacom?s hit television properties. This includes MTV, Comedy Central, Nickelodeon, and VH1.
> 
> ...



not really shocking and it does nothing for me in the long haul, but what the hell


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>



The only thing funny about that is that people from EA still think that next gen is gen 4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2013)

Dice, apparently, internally counts gens from the time 3D gaming models came to prominence

not really something i have an issue with


----------



## Reyes (Aug 16, 2013)

> We'll kick off the show at 18:00 BST on 20 August 2013 with a briefing to media on our release plans for PlayStation 4, as well as updates on PlayStation 3 and PlayStation Vita.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

Well there's another shot fired


----------



## 115 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hopefully it'll be a late October/early November release. I need to save up money ffs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally!!

I want to set aside a couple of days off surrounding the release date. I usually take the entire week of Thanksgiving off but if it's in the middle of November then I'll probably end up taking 2-3 days off surrounding the release date and enjoy the usual 4 day weekend that Thanksgiving usually offers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 17, 2013)

ps4.......oktober plz


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2013)

Everyone is assuming that remote play is, in most cases, going to be a smooth and seamless experience. 

I'm excited for it, too, because I already own a Vita, but even I'm skeptical about the streaming over wi-fi. If the only smooth way to play it is within 30 feet of the PS4 (local wireless), that takes away a huge part of the appeal.

I do hope the streaming over wi-fi is smooth, though.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2013)

Sony Gamescom Presentation is tomorrow right?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes it is. 

Wondering how they will press the advantage.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see The Order.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 19, 2013)

Vault said:


> Can't wait to see The Order.



Apparently the order won't be there.  Sony pulling some things out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2013)

Man that's the only thing I was looking forward to.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 20, 2013)

What is more interesting than quite a few fellow gentlemen from the Victorian era using futuristic weapons at monsters and demons.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Today is the day.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

Big News dropping today!


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

As long as their big news isn't as dull as Microsofts conference I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

late october. believe.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

First week Nov

Please be excited


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah it should be around first week november because a lot of multi-gen games are launching around that period


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it almost time?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

23 minutes to go


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Stream link please?


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, if you're planning to watch from here: 

I suggest refreshing the page occasionally.  The timer is actually quite slow and doesn't show the accurate time unless you refresh it on occasion.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2013)

So I guess today will be the day I know when I will be ?350 worse off


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Less than 20 minutes left :33


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

We better get Little Big Planet news


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

I expect amazing new about Beyond Good And Evil 2 during the programme. 

Impossible, I know, but a little delusional disorder wouldn't do any harm, would it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

DA MUSIC.

IT'S CHARMING.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

NEo Gaf Is officially down.

The Hype Is REAL


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it just music for anybody else too? And the conference is gonna begin shortly?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Has it started yet?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

No just Music.  PS is notorious for starting Late.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

We better get more Gaikai stuff.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2013)

i like the music


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> No just Music.  PS is notorious for starting Late.



Indeed.  At least they give us something to listen to while waiting.

Of course a late start is better than refusing to stream it to the public in the first place.

/looks at Microsof


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed!  (staring at Microsoft)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

IT STARTS!!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Microsoft is trying to sabotage them


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

The HuD looks AMAZING.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

It's happening :33


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

That's one sexy and responsive UI


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Who's in the CHAIR?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

the huddddddddddddd


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Is that kaz on the chair?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

MUTIPLAYER!!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

LET'S START THE FUCKING SHOW.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, I have a little raging hard on now. 

HuD looks pretty great enough for me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

I like that HUD. Hypeeeeee


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there supposed to be nothing on screen?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

PSVita bundle pls


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

GT6 presentation


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Kenshi.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Gran Turismo 6


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

GT6, nise nise nise.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Car crap


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn, these graphics!


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Say what you will some of dem cars were cool


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

This soundtrack is pretty fucking epic.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Air Jordan logo in gran tourismo? Wtf lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

crazy thats ps3 graphics.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Air Jordan logo in gran tourismo? Wtf lol



Didn't you hear? Jordan now makes cars


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Coming out December 6


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

For da PS3 tho, vhat.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

This is for dem LBP guys out there.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait the stream just stop working


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

PS3 still kicking ass


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

LBP? Oh great. _*off to make dinner*_


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

PS3 bundles with GTA5.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

ps3 

Saving the best for LAST


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

New Vita Mega Packs


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

PS Vita now


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

PSV stuff now.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Borderlands 2 for VITA!!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

BL2 for vita thats HUGE


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

199 yesssssssssssssss

im getting a vita price drop!!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

A lot of indie support for the Vita.

Price cut for Vita.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice nice nice.

NOW BUNDLE IT WITH PS4.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Price cut for PSVita Memory cards


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

They're still trying to hype up the VITA?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

I might get a vita now, unit and memory cards price cut too


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Where's my Bioshock on Vita, Sony?


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish the speakers were more engaging. They just have cool british accents.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Tearaway


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I wish the speakers were more engaging. They just have cool british accents.



Must be shit dropping to do public speaking though.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

MurasakiBaby for the Vita


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

I have no time for PS  Vita.

I want my BGE2, Ubisoft.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Snap, $200 for a Vita?  Damn good price.


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit on VITA? This is some bullshit.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait what is this game?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

The love Sony has for indie developers


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Murasaki looks creepy as fuck


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Murasaki looks creepy as fuck



Good to know that I wasn't alone to think that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

big fest? nah


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Why would anyone think that wasn't creepy?


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 20, 2013)

That is a creepy game.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

What's with that animation?


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 20, 2013)

Big Fest looks like a game design for FB.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 20, 2013)

Zidane said:


> What's with that animation?



I love the animation


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

The indie support is strong.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Mark Cerny


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

Mark Cerny


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Show some Knack stuff


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Cerny


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Cerny's voice is so soothing, he could sell salt to a slug with that voice


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Show some games


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Cerny's voice is so soothing, he could sell salt to a slug with that voice



True dat


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't leave Cerny


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Cerny gone already


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Renaissance of gaming

please be excited


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Did they really get a person that looks of indian descent to explain what an indie is?


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

The Playstation is seriously dick riding the indie games.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Rogue Legacy!  It's a perfect fit for consoles and handhelds.  I love it on the PC.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm still hoping for that Order 1886


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Guns of Icarus on PS4


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

So much Indie stuff


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

They locking a lot of indies


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

how about a drinking game, take a shot when this guy says playstation4


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol, this conference already has announced way more stuff than we saw from Microsoft at Gamescom.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

They are getting all the Ps3 vita and indie stuff out the way.

Time to talk about ps4


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Time for PS4 first party stuff


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Naughty Dog on PS4


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

He just said every wws is working on ps4 titles

including SSM, MM & ND

hypeeeeee


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

THAT GAME LOOKS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

whats up with those camera zoom outs during a trailer, just let us watch it goddamn


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice                    .


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

I WANT TO SEE MORE ABOUT EVERYBODY'S GONE TO THE RAPTURE!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Open world game?

Ride?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

what was that rapture trailer about? Lol


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh my god that looks gorgeous!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

This looks beautiful. Fuck.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime is totally giving me an ICO feel!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

THAT GAME LOOKS SICK TOOOOO


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime looks legit


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime is a stupid name but man, it looks quite nice.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime, looks good.

Cross play, Helldiner? Team behind Magico


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Hell Divers, eh, not my style of game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm so hyped bout RIME

helldivers now


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Helldivers looks interesting. And at least unlike rapture is showed some gameplay.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Helldivers, now THAT'S a name.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Want to see more of all this stuff :33

Super Stardust guys new game


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

STOP PANNING IN AND OUT WORST COMAERA MAN EVERRRR


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, this r-type style game?  These are ALWAYS fun.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadows of the Beast?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Rapture & Rime have my attention


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

This camera guys are absolutely terrible. I hope he gets fired. :/


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> STOP PANNING IN AND OUT WORST COMAERA MAN EVERRRR



Fucking this. so annoying to look at


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadow of a Beast looks badass!


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadow of the Beast looks SICK!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

sONY JUST TAKE MY MONEY NOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadow of the Beast looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Apprently you play as Wolverine in this game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadow of the beast looks beastly


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for everyone giving updates. I'm at work so I can't see so I appreciate it. 

So how good has it been so far?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Sony won already...again?


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Already knew about Playroom.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadow of the beast looked pretty sick


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

APR stuff


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, Sony really is just murdering Microsofts conference.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

That infamous. Show us the New powers


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Second Sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

More infamous shit


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Infamous Second Son time!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the look of inf second son, but infamous 2 was really a disappointment, like a copy/paste game of the first installment. Hope they don't ride the same way again


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

yessss

They showed he can take other peoples powers!!


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

I want to kill that camera man.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh shit. He can steal powers? OP.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

INFAMOUS 2.
KILLZONEEE.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Is this camera guy an idiot. He fucking zooms out when Delsin is showing New powers. What a fucking cunt


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Second Son. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

he absorbed that chick's powers


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh shit. He can steal powers? OP.



Yeah, we found out about that at E3.  This is our first time seeing it in action.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Is this camera guy an idiot. He fucking zooms out when Delsin is showing New powers. What a fucking cunt



That legit pissed me off


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, Killzone looks fuckin' sick....


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Ready to kick the cameraman in the balls now...

killzone looks nice though


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

YES!  TWITCH.TV ON PS4!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

streams getting crappy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

ps4 media services now


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

I didn't get to see the Infamous stuff


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

I swear that fuckin' cameraman is a Microsoft spy!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

wow thats huge.  ISP partnerships


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

What's with this stuff?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Kill this fucking cameraman Sony 

PS Plus :33


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Rezogun free for PS+ subscribers.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

14 free days of PS Plus to all PS4 owners.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

nice, discount for ps+. gonna grab it


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

3rd party launch games :33


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2013)

It's cant wait to see this when I get home. 
Sony is appearantly killing it. Wow


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

my internets been out missed almost the whole show. what have they showed aside from infamous and killzone?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Ps+ for 14 days with every ps4 including instant game collection, that's a good deal

You get 2 weeks to play through whatever games they have available

I'm a plus subscriber anyway


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Remote play demo of Assassin's Creed 4.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope they don't fuck up this time.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Hopefully no freezing this time


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

FUCK YOU CAMERAMAN


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

FUCKIN' CAMERAMAN!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> my internets been out missed almost the whole show. what have they showed aside from infamous and killzone?



Rime and shadow of the beast looked awesome

rapture looked interesting


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 20, 2013)

Fuck my internets FML


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Ac isn't freezing this time around


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

That's cool.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice, remote play is seamless.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Remote play looks fluid, this is huge for Sony


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty neat


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

This camera man is a fucking loser.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

This game is going to mug my wallet.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

The Vita is looking like a VERY useful tool if you want to buy a PS4.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

I am getting a VIta seems wise thing to do with all the intergration


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Most PS4 games will have remote play, if I could get FFXV on vita :33


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Cameraman is such a bitch


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Rime and shadow of the beast looked awesome
> 
> rapture looked interesting



never heard of those, are they original ips? what are they like?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

LAUNCH OF THE PS4 IS COMING


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Fucking Camera man, stop doing a shitty job


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Most PS4 games will have remote play, if I could get FFXV on vita :33



Probably will be able to.  Ditto for Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

What was that announcement, I could barely see because of the camera man


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooo, more Watch Dogs!  I have this pre-ordered!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> never heard of those, are they original ips? what are they like?



They are original IP's they looked beautiful.  All trailers will be up immediately after the show.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

WATCH DOGS F YEAH


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

>we are going to make a blockbuster movie based on watch dogs

i cringed.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Watch dogs footage now


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Watch Dog movie being done by Sony Pictures(AKA Columbia studios)


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> They are original IP's they looked beautiful.  All trailers will be up immediately after the show.



are one of those that game that was in ur sig that looked like dark souls?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Will he kill the nostalgia critic, like last time?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> never heard of those, are they original ips? what are they like?



Yes, original IP's

Rime looked beautiful, exploration, ICO vibe from it

Shadow of the beast looked like a gritty dmc/god of war type thing, that's the vibe I got


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh shit, Watch Dogs is going to rule!

Will wait for PS4 version game for me.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Minecraft for PS4!!!!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

minecraft
really?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

OH SHIT SON MINECRAFT PS4


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn it, I had no idea that there was supposed to be a conference today. 

How has it been so far?


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Sony just wants to rape wallets if it isn't obvious now

fucking minecraft


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

ROFL!  Hasn't Microsoft been pimping Minecraft as an Xbox One exclusive since E3?  LOL!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

meincraft & war thunder


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

War of Thunder, Free to Play from the people that make the Ragnarok games


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2013)

Ummm nice looking games so far but nothing super impressive. Except for that Infamous


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

gamescom Sony > e3 Sony


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

Announcement of release date is oncoming


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Andrew House to announce date.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

IT'S THE MAN WHO SINGLE HANDEDLY DESTROYED MICROSOFT.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2013)

whatever naughty dog makes for ps4, I'm buying


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm nice looking games so far but nothing super impressive. Except for that Infamous



Are you kidding?  Rime had a huge ICO feel, that alone makes it game of show.

I'm going to flip if Last Guardian is announced at this conference.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

12 gb PS3 for 200 dollars.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm nice looking games so far but nothing super impressive. Except for that Infamous



Umm...rime much?


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

>significantly lower price.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

I shall lift off my desk if there is no plans for Beyond Good And Evil 2 and The Last Guardian. :ho


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Surprise there is no Destiny demo


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

If they don't announce a release date I will FLIP


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what  a jab from sony


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

OUCH digging at Microsoft!!


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

Announce an October launch date, Sony.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Taking shots at Microsoft.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

A shot at Microsoft HAHAHAHA


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Surprise there is no Destiny demo



That's tomorrow

Also, shots fired


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2013)

What did Sony say?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh shit, shots fired!!


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

they're so about to do the date.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

NOV 15THHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

15 November


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

15 November!


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

15th of november. The deed is done.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

november 15th for US daddio.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

The date is November 15th!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

November 29th


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Called out micro$oft on their 180


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

October would have been better but a November launch is fine.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

As hard as MS is trying Sony just keeps winning.  It must be very discouraging LOL


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Nov 29th?

Hmm, make us European gamers wait bit longer, eh?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2013)

29th of November? FACKING HELL. fimfspmfdpfmsdopfmsDP


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

15 Nov and 29th of Nov

I want it earlier


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

*Rime Trailer*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzWi53tXYBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2013)

man you americans are so so so lucky. cheaper console and sooner too

fuck

fuck

need to go to the gym and get some of this fury out of my system


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

That's 2 weeks brah  2 fucking weeks.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like I will have birthday money for games


----------



## 115 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime looks interesting. November 29th is pretty steep compared to the 14-day-early US launch. Minecraft? Fuck yeah!


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

Microsoft must be feeling butthurt right about now.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Europe gets screwed at a Europe press conference


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> As hard as MS is trying Sony just keeps winning.  It must be very discouraging LOL



VGA's and TGS still to come and they haven't brought out SSM, MM, ND nor have fleshed out The Order

wow, its like every step is a precise one


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2013)

the annoying thing is going to be going on youtube browsing ps4 videos that all these americans have uploaded


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh snap the Infamous 2 trailer again this time without the shitty camera man.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

*Everyones Gone to the Rapture*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_w_GfHi3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> the annoying thing is going to be going on youtube browsing ps4 videos that all these americans have uploaded



"all of these americans"? Sup brah, you got any problems with us?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Seriously that Camera man sucked


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

That power delsin absorbed looks like a faux electricity/plasma like hybrid thing

He drew energy from that street sign kinda like Cole used to do

I'm excited


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2013)

hadou said:


> "all of these americans"? Sup brah, you got any problems with us?



at this very moment in time?

...



yes


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *Everyones Gone to the Rapture*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_w_GfHi3w[/YOUTUBE]



Spiritual predecessor to Dear Esther?!  Day one purchase.


----------



## hadou (Aug 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> at this very moment in time?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2013)

It's nice to have a job that gives you pto. Since I have to use it I'm using it for my ps4. 

You will see me off of work from November 18-22 so that's 9 days of gaming. Awesome. 

Gives me time to get more money for games too. Great times ahead.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

I need Borderlands 2 footage on my Vita :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

RIP MICROSOFT.

AGAIN.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

KN what games are you getting?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

everything went right didn't it?

the HUD looks great and quick to navigate through
price cut on vita units and memo cards, price cut on ps3
indie rape
confirmation of every wws working on a ps4 title at the moment
shown new games, expanded on the ones we had seen
remote play looked awesome
media services and partnerships for content providing
release date

this conference was better than their e3 showing, imo


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

And microsoft jabbing ^


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

This was missing The Order.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

lol can't believe i forgot the ms jabbing

full ps plus 2 week trial, instant game collection included, in every box


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I need more of the order in me


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> This was missing The Order.



Didn't even miss it, Rime distracted me that much.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 20, 2013)

So, Sony has essentially destroyed MS yet again.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)

Any new exciting titles to keep an eye on?

I didn't see the conference but I saw some comments on IGN from people who weren't too happy with it.

Something to do with out of 30 new exclusives 15 are indies.

Does anyone else actually feel this way?

People are mad but it's way to early in the console's life cycle to be making any judgement on games further down the line PS exclusives always come out with a big gap in quality as opposed to MS's.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> This was missing The Order.



it will be better when you see it fleshed out alongside trailers of naughty dog's and santa monica's ps4 titles


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, Gamefaqs is weird.  People saying they hated the conference, that it was bad.  Microsoft fans even going as far as saying that MS had the better conference?  Yeesh.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Any new exciting titles to keep an eye on?
> 
> I didn't see the conference but I saw some comments on IGN from people who weren't too happy with it.
> 
> ...



Sony's was heaps better than what micro$oft showed regardless of the bitching. don't think the former has even shown a good chunk of their content yet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

-________-'


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

MS big announcement was Fifa packaged with every xbox LOL.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

Did they announce PS4's launch lineup?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> KN what games are you getting?



I'm debating so far. I'm getting Knack since it seems like a throwback to the PS1 days and definitely getting Killzone. Watch Dogs too so besides those Idk. It depends what else looks good.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)

Well there's still Square Enix's conference


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

People are so ignorant.  Saying they lost excitement for the Ps4 because they didnt announce certain games.  

Umm please tell me what console in launch history launches with all its platform exclusives or even announced them.  They have to save stuff for Next years E3 and game conferences.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Do you know what time it is and if they're streaming it?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

So did anything cool happen besides the release date?


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)

Nope, nothing Google won't help with though.



Death-kun said:


> So did anything cool happen besides the release date?



All I know is a whole lot of Indies have been announced including Minecraft.

The interface is easy to navigate and seamless including joining games in like 2 seconds.

And remote play seem pretty smooth


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So did anything cool happen besides the release date?



A few new games were announced.

I posted videos on the page before.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So did anything cool happen besides the release date?





Max Thunder said:


> Nope, nothing Google won't help with though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also rime looks gorgeous

[YOUTUBE]rku4n1uXOrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWOsd-x6O9Q[/YOUTUBE]

This look interesting.

What the game is based off

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-U6HUaAONI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime looks awesome


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

My wifes face at War Thunder was priceless.  She LOVES WW2 era flight sims.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it will be better when you see it fleshed out alongside trailers of naughty dog's and santa monica's ps4 titles



That conference will be on some next level shit.  That alongsid. INFAMOUS' other abilities.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2013)

Shit. Completely forgot about the conference.

Is there a link to the whole thing anywhere?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OQxBpoI888[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, just watched the inFamous Second Son trailer without the shit ass camera man ruining it.

Doesn't look like the ability he gained there was electricity.  I'm thinking?  Light.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Could be plasma.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Recharging my powers using sunlight? 



Im gonna be so OP


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Recharging my powers using sunlight?
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna be so OP



I doubt sunlight will work.  More likely it would require artificial sources of light.

If you want a reason, the source of that sunlight is the Sun and that's rather far away.  It could be he could only pull the light from its source.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2013)

Rime.........I wanna play it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmmh...just got home and I see the PS4 is launching on a Friday? 

Looks like a 4-day weekend is in my future. 

And I also noticed the Vita is getting a price cut. It has me awfully tempted. I might get it around the same time as the PS4.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2013)

What about the memory cards?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OQxBpoI888[/YOUTUBE]


lol that was awesome.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

i feel like i missed something important.

someone fill me in?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 20, 2013)

Waas basically what I got from Andrew House's closing speech.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

The Order 1886 concept art:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

The Order


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)

light?
plasma?
electricity?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 20, 2013)

> To increase longevity even further, we plan to continue support for the title well after launch – and yes, *DLC multiplayer maps will be released free of charge* to ensure everyone can play.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)

Twitch confirmed to be on PS4 too, so you can stream and watch streams at the click of a button.

Also for anyone who wants a good look at PS4 UI



Edit: I've been ninja'd


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> light?
> plasma?
> electricity?



energy absorption?


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Spiritual predecessor to Dear Esther?!  Day one purchase.



I dont like how it looks like a PS exclusive now :s


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]94r7wMpYDIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> man you americans are so so so lucky. cheaper console and sooner too
> 
> fuck
> 
> ...



Oh GM 

Good thing I will be in the states on November 15th. I will be getting it soon. 

By the way, since Playstation consoles are almost completely region free, I don't think there would be any problem importing American systems and selling it in shops. I know that's how it's done here in the UAE. Only thing you need is an address in the country of your PSN account to be able to purchase from the PS store.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 20, 2013)

Fuck you M$ and your deep pockets! The game I'm most interested in (The Division) is going to have exclusive content for Xbox 1. Hopefully it's only cosmetic stuff, like costumes and shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2013)

Dear god, I didn't realize how expensive the Vita memory cards were :S


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

The Vita price drop is good, the memory card prices are still bullshit. $80 for the 32 GB is still way too expensive. I got mine for $50 months ago by abusing Best Buy's price match policy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2013)

i cant wait for PS4


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

I can.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm still tempted to get a PS4 at launch, but I know that it will be better to wait. Sony's making things tough for me.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 20, 2013)

Just get it Death


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

We'll see what my PS3 backlog looks like in November.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

If they had the Vita bundle with PS4 I'd get it at launch, without that fuck that shit.

Plus, PS3 got a price cut, might just get that instead .


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

12 gb ps3 for 200 dollars?

How exactly is that a pricecut? That's like the smallest Hard drive I've seen or heard of in a ps3. (what 8gb)


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you use external harddrives with the PS3?


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah you can.

Wish I had an external...


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> 12 gb ps3 for 200 dollars?
> 
> How exactly is that a pricecut? That's like the smallest Hard drive I've seen or heard of in a ps3. (what 8gb)



WTF o-o I remember when I got my slim it had a 250 gig HDD, who the hell even makes 12gb HDD's this day in age?  

They couldn't price cut it with a below standard HDD? I mean ffs even hobos have laptops with 500 GB HDD's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> If they had the Vita bundle with PS4 I'd get it at launch, without that fuck that shit.
> 
> Plus, PS3 got a price cut, might just get that instead .



I already pre-ordered the PS4 but still considering getting the Vita along side it at launch. I'll have to check on the game list for the Vita before plunking down some cash on it.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

a PS3 12GB for 199 bucks?


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 21, 2013)

I will eventually get the vita regardless of what games there is for them just because of remote play.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 21, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> If they had the Vita bundle with PS4 I'd get it at launch, without that fuck that shit.
> 
> Plus, PS3 got a price cut, might just get that instead .



The price cut is as good as a bundle.

If it was bundled together then odds are the PSV would have at best been given a $50 price cut.  Instead they just cut the price of the Vita across the board by $50.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll wait for an imminent slim version (PS4). I'll probably buy Vita as well (when a new model comes out, with rumoured bigger screen and double amount of RAM), mainly for remote play.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 21, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I'll wait for an imminent slim version (PS4). I'll probably buy Vita as well (when a new model comes out, with rumoured bigger screen and double amount of RAM), mainly for remote play.



The vita is already capable of streaming high definition video, more RAM won't improve it's remote play capabilities.  It's the PS4 that does all the work with remote play and it has dedicated hardware specifically for that purpose.

So yeah, there isn't going to be a RAM increase.  Additionally the Vita already has quite a large screen, I have doubts they see any need to further increase it's screen size.

If anything they'll make a smaller version of the Vita because it's already quite slim.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, after double checking, that rumor proved to be fake. Still, I'll wait for a new model announcement as right now I have only 2 games on Vita which I'm mildly interested in.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I'll wait for an imminent slim version (PS4)



not gonna get this anytime soon, the parts are off the shelves and the console is already smaller than the ps3 slim


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 21, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

